# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  التقوى وصفات المتقين كما وردت في القرآن الكريم

## العلمي أمل

التقوى وصفات المتقين كما وردت في القرآن الكريم
مفهوم التقوى
التقوى هي جعل النفس في وقاية مما يُخاف، وحفظها عما يؤذيها ويضرها.
وهي في الشرع: حفظ النفس عما يُؤثم، وذلك بترك المحظور. وسأل عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه أُبَيا عن التقوى، فقال: هل أخذت طريقا ذا شوك ؟ قال: نعم، قال: فما عملت فيه؟ قال: تشمرت وحذرت، قال : فذاك التقوى.
ذكرت مادة التقوى في القرآن الكريم (258 مرة) وذلك بصيغ مختلفة وهي كما وردت بالترتيب في المعجم المفهرس لألفاظ القرآن الكريم : وقانا، وقاه، وقاهم، تق، تقيكم، قنا، قهم، قوا، يوق، اتقى، اتقوا، اتقيتن، تتقوا، تتقون، يتق، يتقه، فليتقوا، يتقون، يتقي، اتق، اتقوا، اتقون، اتقوه، اتقين، الأتقى، أتقاكم، واق، تقيا، تقاة، تقاته، التقوى، تقواها، تقواهم، المتقون، المتقين. ومنها 70 مرة وردت بصيغة الأمر.
هذا وإذ نعرض تلك الصيغ فالهدف من ذلك هو التسهيل على الباحث الوقوف على كل الآيات الواردة في مادة التقوى بإدراج الصيغة في محرك البحث الإلكتروني الموجودة في مواقع القرآن الكريم على الشبكة أو بالبرامج المعلوماتية الخاصة لذلك.
ومن ثمرات التقوى وآثارها الكثيرة كما ذكرها صاحب المقال المشار إليه أعلاه: نوال معية الله تعالى، ونوال حب الله تعالى، ونوال نصر الله تعالى، ونوال رحمة الله، وهدايته، والخروج من الأزمات، وسعة الرزق، وتيسير الأمر، والنجاة من مس الشيطان، والنجاة من السوء والأحزان، والنجاة من الخوف والحزن، وتكفير السيئات وغفران الذنوب، والفلاح في الدنيا والآخرة، ودخول جنات النعيم ونوال رضوان الله. وسيأتي بيان ذلك عند استعراض بعض الآيات مع شرحها.
ولقد استفدت في إعداد هذا المبحث من الموسوعة القرآنية المتخصصة (الفقرة: التقوى ص. 734-737 بقلم أ.د. عبد الحي الفرماوي)

----------


## العلمي أمل

وفي التقوى جماع الخير كله، وهي وصية الله تعالى في الأولين والآخرين بل هي خير ما يستفيده الإنسان، وعلى أساسها يتفاضل البشر.
قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ إِنَّا خَلَقْنَاكُم مِّن ذَكَرٍ وَأُنثَىٰ وَجَعَلْنَاكُمْ شُعُوبًا وَقَبَائِلَ لِتَعَارَفُوا ۚ إِنَّ أَكْرَمَكُمْ عِندَ اللَّهِ أَتْقَاكُمْ ۚ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلِيمٌ خَبِيرٌ (13) :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  (الحجرات: 13)
وفي تفسير ابن كثير رحمه الله:
يقول تعالى مخبرا للناس أنه خلقهم من نفس واحدة وجعل منها زوجها وهما آدم وحواء وجعلهم شعوبا وهي أعم من القبائل وبعد القبائل مراتب أخر كالفصائل والعشائر والعمائر والأفخاد وغير ذلك وقيل المراد بالشعوب بطون العجم وبالقبائل بطون العرب كما أن الأسباط بطون بني إسرائيل وقد لخصت هذا في مقدمة مفردة جمعتها من كتاب الأشباه لأبي عمر بن عبدالبر ومن كتاب "القصد والأمم في معرفة أنساب العرب والعجم"  فجميع الناس في الشرف بالنسبة الطينية إلى آدم وحواء عليهما السلام سواء وإنما يتفاضلون بالأمور الدينية وهى طاعة الله تعالى ومتابعة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ولهذا قال تعالى بعد النهي عن الغيبة واحتقار بعض الناس بعضا منبها على تساويهم في البشرية "يا أيها الناس إنا خلقناكم من ذكر وأنثى وجعلناكم شعوبا وقبائل لتعارفوا"  أي ليحصل التعارف بينهم كل يرجع إلى قبيلته وقال مجاهد في قوله عز وجل "لتعارفوا"  كما يقال فلان بن فلان من كذا وكذا أي من قبيلة كذا وكذا وقال سفيان الثوري كانت حمير ينتسبون إلى مخاليفها وكانت عرب الحجاز ينتسبون إلى قبائلها وقد قال أبو عيسى الترمذي حدثنا أحمد بن محمد حدثنا عبدالله بن المبارك عن عبدالملك بن عيسى الثقفي عن يزيد مولى المنبعث عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال "تعلموا من أنسابكم ما تصلون به أرحامكم فإن صلة الرحم محبة في الأهل مثراة في المال منسأة في الأثر"  ثم قال غريب لا نعرفه إلا من هذا الوجه وقوله تعالى "إن أكرمكم عند الله أتقاكم"  أي إنما تتفاضلون عند الله تعالى بالتقوى لا بالأحساب وقد وردت الأحاديث بذلك عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال البخاري حدثنا محمد بن سلام حدثنا عبدة عن عبيدالله عن سعيد بن أبي سعيد رضي الله عنه عن أبي هريرة قال: سئل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أي الناس أكرم؟ قال "أكرمهم عند الله أتقاهم"  قالوا ليس عن هذا نسألك قال "فأكرم الناس يوسف نبي الله ابن نبي الله ابن نبي الله ابن خليل الله " قالوا ليس عن هذا نسألك قال "فعن معادن العرب تسألوني؟"  قالوا نعم قال "فخياركم في الجاهلية خياركم في الإسلام إذا فقهوا"  وقد رواه البخاري في غير موضع من طرق عن عبدة بن سليمان ورواه النسائي في التفسير من حديث عبيد الله وهو ابن عمر العمري به 
"حديث آخر" قال مسلم رحمه الله حدثنا عمرو الناقد حدثنا كثير بن هشام حدثنا جعفر بن برقان عن يزيد بن الأصم عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم "إن الله لا ينظر إلى صوركم وأموالكم ولكن ينظر إلى قلوبكم وأعمالكم"  ورواه ابن ماجة عن أحمد بن سنان عن كثير بن هشام به "حديث آخر" وقال الإمام أحمد حدثنا وكيع عن أبي هلال عن بكر عن أبي ذر رضي الله عنه قال إن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال له "انظر فإنك لست بخير من أحمر ولا أسود إلا أن تفضله بتقوى الله"  تفرد به أحمد رحمه الله 
"حديث آخر"  وقال الحافظ أبو القاسم الطبراني حدثنا أبو عبيدة عبد الوارث بن إبراهيم العسكري حدثنا عبدالرجمن بن عمرو بن جبلة حدثنا عبيد بن حنين الطائي سمعت محمد بن حبيب بن خراش العصري يحدث عن أبيه رضي الله عنه أنه سمع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول "المسلمون إخوة لا فضل لأحد على أحد إلا بالتقوى" "حديث آخر"  قال أبو بكر البزار في مسنده حدثنا أحمد بن يحيى الكوفي حدثنا الحسن بن الحسين حدثنا قيس يعني ابن الربيع عن شبيب بن عرقدة عن المستظل بن حصين عن حذيفة رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: " كلكم بنو آدم وآدم خلق من تراب ولينتهين قوم يفخرون بآبائهم أو ليكونن أهون على الله تعالى من الجعلان"  ثم قال لا نعرفه عن حذيفة إلا من هذا الوجه 
"حديث آخر" قال ابن أبي حاتم حدثنا الربيع بن سليمان حدثنا أسد بن موسى حدثنا يحيى بن زكريا القطان حدثنا موسى بن عبيدة عن عبدالله بن دينار عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما قال طاف رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم فتح مكة على ناقته القصواء يستلم الأركان بمحجن في يده فما وجد لها مناخا في المسجد حتى نزل صلى الله عليه وسلم على أيدي الرجال فخرج بها إلى بطن المسيل فأنيخت ثم إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم خطبهم على راحلته فحمد الله تعالى وأثنى عليه بما هو له أهل ثم قال: "يا أيها الناس إن الله تعالى قد أذهب عنكم عيبة الجاهلية وتعظمها بآبائها فالناس رجلان رجل بر تقي كريم على الله تعالى ورجل فاجر شقي هين على الله تعالى إن الله عز وجل يقول  "يا أيها الناس إنا خلقناكم من ذكر وأثنى وجعلناكم شعوبا وقبائل لتعارفوا إن أكرمكم عند الله أتقاكم إن الله عليم خبير"- ثم قال صلى الله عليه وسلم - أقول قولي هذا وأستغفر الله لي ولكم" هكذا رواه عبد بن حميد عن أبي عاصم الضحاك عن مخلد عن موسى بن عبيدة به 
"حديث آخر" قال الإمام أحمد حدثنا يحيى بن إسحاق حدثنا ابن لهيعة عن الحارث بن يزيد عن علي بن رباح عن عقبة بن عامر رضي الله عنهما قال: إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال "إن أنسابكم هذه ليست بمسبة على أحد كلكم بنو آدم طف الصاع لم يملئوه ليس لأحد على أحد فضل إلا بدين وتقوى وكفى بالرجل أن يكون بذيا بخيلا فاحشا"  وقد رواه ابن جرير عن يونس عن ابن وهب عن ابن لهيعة به ولفظه:  "الناس لآدم وحواء طف الصاع لم يملئوه إن الله لا يسألكم عن أحسابكم ولا عن أنسابكم يوم القيامة إن أكرمكم عند الله أتقاكم" وليس هو في شيء من الكتب الستة من هذا الوجه
"حديث آخر" قال الإمام أحمد حدثنا أحمد بن عبدالملك حدثنا شريك عن سماك عن عبدالله بن عمرة زوج درة بنت أبي لهب عن درة بنت أبي لهب رضي الله عنها قالت: قام رجل إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو على المنبر فقال يا رسول الله أي الناس خير؟ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم:  "خير الناس أقرأهم وأتقاهم لله عز وجل وآمرهم بالمعروف وأنهاهم عن المنكر وأوصلهم للرحم "
 "حديث آخر" قال الإمام أحمد حدثنا حسن حدثنا ابن لهيعة حدثنا أبو الأسود عن القاسم بن محمد عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت ما أعجب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم شيء من الدنيا ولا أعجبه أحد قط إلا ذو تقى تفرد به أحمد 
وقوله تعالى "إن الله عليم خبير"  أي عليم بكم خبير بأموركم فيهدي من يشاء ويضل من يشاء ويرحم من يشاء ويعذب من يشاء ويفضل من يشاء على من يشاء وهو الحكيم العليم الخبير في ذلك كله وقد استدل بهذه الآية الكريمة وهذه الأحاديث الشريفة من ذهب من العلماء إلى أن الكفاءة في النكاح لا تشترط ولا يشترط سوى الدين لقوله تعالى "إن أكرمكم عند الله أتقاكم"  وذهب الآخرون إلى أدلة أخرى مذكورة في كتب الفقه وقد ذكرنا طرقا من ذلك في "كتاب الأحكام" ولله الحمد والمنة وقد روى الطبراني عن عبدالرجمن أنه سمع رجلا من بني هاشم يقول أنا أولى الناس برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال غيره أنا أولى به منك ولك منه نسبة.

----------


## العلمي أمل

قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَكُونُوا مَعَ الصَّادِقِينَ (119) :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  (التوبة: 119)
وفي تفسير ابن كثير رحمه الله:
(119) ولهذا قال " يا أيها الذين آمنوا اتقوا الله وكونوا مع الصادقين"  أي اصدقوا والزموا الصدق تكونوا من أهله وتنجوا من المهالك ويجعل لكم فرجا من أموركم ومخرجا وقد قال الإمام أحمد: حدثنا أبو معاوية حدثنا الأعمش عن شقيق عن عبدالله هو ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " عليكم بالصدق فإن الصدق يهدي إلى البر وإن البر يهدي إلى الجنة ولا يزال الرجل يصدق ويتحرى الصدق حتى يكتب عند الله صديقا وإياكم والكذب فإن الكذب يهدي إلى الفجور وإن الفجور يهدي إلى النار ولا يزال الرجل يكذب ويتحرى الكذب حتى يكتب عند الله كذابا " أخرجاه في الصحيحين وقال شعبة عن عمرو بن مرة سمع أبا عبيدة يحدث عن عبدالله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه أنه قال: الكذب لا يصلح منه جد ولا هزل اقرأوا إن شئتم " يا أيها الذين آمنوا اتقوا الله وكونوا مع الصادقين " هكذا قرأها ثم قال: فهل تجدون لأحد فيه رخصة؟ وعن عبدالله بن عمر في قوله " اتقوا الله وكونوا مع الصادقين " قال مع محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه وقال الضحاك مع أبي بكر وعمر وأصحابهما وقال الحسن البصري إن أردت أن تكون مع الصادقين فعليك بالزهد في الدنيا والكف عن أهل الملة.

----------


## العلمي أمل

أمر الله الناس بتقواه على لسان جميع الرسل
أمر جميع الرسل أقوامهم بالتقوى تبليغا من رب العالمين عز وجل، فهذا نوح، وهود، وصالح، ولوط، وشعيب، عليهم السلام – على سبيل المثال – يقول كل واحد منهم لقومه:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: إِنِّي لَكُمْ رَسُولٌ أَمِينٌ (107) فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَأَطِيعُونِ (108) :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: (الشعراء) (الشعراء: 107-108 / 125-126 / 143-144 / 162-163 / 178-179)
نوح عليه السلام
قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: كَذَّبَتْ قَوْمُ نُوحٍ الْمُرْسَلِينَ (105) إِذْ قَالَ لَهُمْ أَخُوهُمْ نُوحٌ أَلَا تَتَّقُونَ (106) إِنِّي لَكُمْ رَسُولٌ أَمِينٌ (107) فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَأَطِيعُونِ (108) :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 
هود عليه السلام:
قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: كَذَّبَتْ عَادٌ الْمُرْسَلِينَ (123) إِذْ قَالَ لَهُمْ أَخُوهُمْ هُودٌ أَلَا تَتَّقُونَ (124) إِنِّي لَكُمْ رَسُولٌ أَمِينٌ (125) فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَأَطِيعُونِ (126) وَمَا أَسْأَلُكُمْ عَلَيْهِ مِنْ أَجْرٍ ۖ إِنْ أَجْرِيَ إِلَّا عَلَىٰ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ (127) :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 
صالح عليه السلام:
قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: كَذَّبَتْ ثَمُودُ الْمُرْسَلِينَ (141) إِذْ قَالَ لَهُمْ أَخُوهُمْ صَالِحٌ أَلَا تَتَّقُونَ (142) إِنِّي لَكُمْ رَسُولٌ أَمِينٌ (143) فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَأَطِيعُونِ (144) وَمَا أَسْأَلُكُمْ عَلَيْهِ مِنْ أَجْرٍ ۖ إِنْ أَجْرِيَ إِلَّا عَلَىٰ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ (145) :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 
لوط عليه السلام:
قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: كَذَّبَتْ قَوْمُ لُوطٍ الْمُرْسَلِينَ (160) إِذْ قَالَ لَهُمْ أَخُوهُمْ لُوطٌ أَلَا تَتَّقُونَ (161) إِنِّي لَكُمْ رَسُولٌ أَمِينٌ (162) فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَأَطِيعُونِ (163) وَمَا أَسْأَلُكُمْ عَلَيْهِ مِنْ أَجْرٍ ۖ إِنْ أَجْرِيَ إِلَّا عَلَىٰ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ (164) :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 
شعيب عليه السلام:
قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: كَذَّبَ أَصْحَابُ الْأَيْكَةِ الْمُرْسَلِينَ (176) إِذْ قَالَ لَهُمْ شُعَيْبٌ أَلَا تَتَّقُونَ (177) إِنِّي لَكُمْ رَسُولٌ أَمِينٌ (178) فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَأَطِيعُونِ (179) وَمَا أَسْأَلُكُمْ عَلَيْهِ مِنْ أَجْرٍ ۖ إِنْ أَجْرِيَ إِلَّا عَلَىٰ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ (180) أَوْفُوا الْكَيْلَ وَلَا تَكُونُوا مِنَ الْمُخْسِرِينَ (181) :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 

وفي تفسير ابن كثير رحمه الله:
من سورة الشعراء:
(105) هذا إخبار من الله عز وجل عن عبده ورسوله نوح عليه السلام وهو أول رسول  بعثه الله إلى أهل الأرض بعد ما عبدت الأصنام والأنداد فبعثه الله ناهيا عن  ذلك ومحذرا من وبيل عقابه فكذبه قومه فاستمروا على ما هم عليه من الفعال  الخبيثة في عبادتهم أصنامهم مع الله تعالى ونزل الله تعالى تكذيبهم له  منزلة تكذيبهم جميع الرسل فلهذا قال تعالى: "كذبت قوم نوح المرسلين.
(106) إذ قال لهم أخوهم نوح ألا تتقون" أي ألا تخافون الله في عبادتكم غيره.
(107) "إني لكم رسول أمين" أي إني رسول من الله إليكم أمين فيما بعثني الله به أبلغكم رسالات ربي ولا أزيد فيها ولا أنقص منها.
(108) "فاتقوا الله وأطيعون وما أسألكم عليه من أجر" الآية أي لا أطلب منكم جزاء على نصحي لكم بل أدخر ثواب ذلك عند الله.
(123) وهذا إخبار من الله تعالى عن عبده ورسوله هود عليه السلام أنه دعا قومه  عادا وكان قومه يسكنون الأحقاف وهي جبال الرمل قريبا من حضرموت متاخمة  بلاد اليمن وكان زمانهم بعد قوم نوح كما قال في سورة الأعراف "واذكروا إذ جعلكم خلفاء من بعد قوم نوح وزادكم في الخلق بسطة"  وذلك أنهم كانوا في غاية من قوة التركيب والقوة والبطش الشديد والطول  المديد والأرزاق الدارة والأموال والجنات والأنهار والأبناء والزروع  والثمار وكانوا مع ذلك يعبدون غير الله معه.
(124-127) فبعث الله هودا إليهم رجلا منهم رسولا وبشيرا ونذيرا فدعاهم إلى الله وحده وحذرهم نقمته وعذابه في مخالفته وبطشه فقال لهم كما قال نوح لقومه.
(141) هذا إخبار من الله عز وجل عن عبده ورسوله صالح عليه السلام أنه بعثه إلى  قومه ثمود وكانوا عربا يسكنون مدينة الحجر التي بين وادى القرى وبلاد الشام  ومساكنهم معروفة مشهورة وقد قدمنا في سورة الأعراف الأحاديث المروية في  مرور رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بهم حين أراد غزو الشام فوصل إلى تبوك  ثم عاد إلى المدينة ليتأهب لذلك وكانوا بعد عاد وقبل الخليل عليه السلام  فدعاهم نبيهم صالح إلى الله عز وجل أن يعبدوه وحده لا شريك له وأن يطيعوه  فيما بلغهم من الرسالة فأبوا عليه وكذبوه وخالفوه وأخبرهم أنه لا يبتغي  بدعوتهم أجرا منهم وإنما يطلب ثواب ذلك من الله عز وجل ثم ذكرهم آلاء الله  عليهم فقال.
(142-145) فدعاهم نبيهم صالح إلى الله عز وجل أن يعبدوه وحده لا شريك له وأن يطيعوه فيما بلغهم من الرسالة فأبوا عليه وكذبوه وخالفوه وأخبرهم أنه لا يبتغي بدعوتهم أجرا منهم وإنما يطلب ثواب ذلك من الله عز وجل ثم ذكرهم آلاء الله عليهم.
(160) (161-164) يقول تعالى مخبرا عن عبده ورسوله لوط عليه السلام وهو لوط بن هاران بن آزار وهو ابن أخي إبراهيم الخليل عليه السلام وكان الله تعالى قد بعثه إلى أمة عظيمة في حياة إبراهيم عليهما السلام وكانوا يسكنون سذوم وأعمالها التي أهلكها الله بها وجعل مكانها بحيرة منتنة خبيثة وهي مشهورة ببلاد الغور بناحية متاخمة لجبال البيت المقدس بينها وبين بلاد الكرك والشوبك فدعاهم إلى الله عز وجل أن يعبدوه وحده لا شريك له وأن يطيعوا رسولهم الذي بعثه الله إليهم ونهاهم عن معصية الله وارتكاب ما كانوا قد ابتدعوه في العالم مما لم يسبقهم أحد من الخلائق إلى فعله من إتيان الذكور دون الإناث.
(176) هؤلاء- يعني أصحاب الأيكة - هم أهل مدين على الصحيح وكان نبي الله شعيب من أنفسهم وإنما لم يقل ههنا أخوهم شعيب لأنهم نسبوا إلى عبادة الأيكة وهي شجرة وقيل شجر ملتف كالغيضة كانوا يعبدونها فلهذا لما قال: كذب أصحاب الأيكة المرسلين لم يقل: إذ قال لهم أخوهم شعيب.
(177) إنما قال "إذ قال لهم شعيب" فقطع نسب الأخوة بينهم للمعنى الذي نسبوا إليه وإن كان أخاهم نسبا ومن الناس من لم يفطن لهذه النكتة فظن أن أصحاب الأيكة غير أهل مدين فزعم أن شعيبا عليه السلام بعثه الله إلى أمتين ومنهم من قال ثلاث أمم وقد روى إسحاق بن بشر الكاهلي - وهو ضعيف - حدثني ابن السدي عن أبيه وزكريا بن عمرو عن خصيف عن عكرمة قالا: ما بعث الله نبيا مرتين إلا شعيبا مرة إلى مدين فأخذهم الله بالصيحة ومرة إلى أصحاب الأيكة فأخذهم الله تعالى بعذاب يوم الظلة وروى أبو القاسم البغوي عن هدبة عن همام عن قتادة في قوله تعالى "وأصحاب الرس"  قوم شعيب وقوله "وأصحاب الأيكة"  قوم شعيب وقاله إسحاق بن بشر وقال غير جويبر أصحاب الأيكة ومدين هما واحد والله أعلم وقد روى الحافظ ابن عساكر في ترجمة شعيب من طريق محمد بن عثمان بن أبي شيبة عن أبيه عن معاوية بن هشام عن هشام بن سعيد عن سعيد بن أبي هلال عن ربيعة بن يوسف عن عبد الله بن عمرو قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم "إن قوم مدين وأصحاب الأيكة أمتان بعث الله إليهما شعيبا النبي عليه السلام"  وهذا غريب وفي رفعه نظر والأشبه أن يكون موقوفا والصحيح أنهم أمة واحدة وصفوا في كل مقام بشيء ولهذا وعظ هؤلاء وأمرهم بوفاء المكيال والميزان كما في قصة مدين سواء بسواء فدل ذلك على أنهما أمة واحدة.
(181) يأمرهم عليه السلام بإيفاء المكيال والميزان وينهاهم عن التطفيف فيهما فقال "أوفوا الكيل ولا تكونوا من المخسرين"  أي إذا دفعتم للناس فكملوا الكيل لهم ولا تبخسوا الكيل فتعطوه ناقصا وتأخذوه إذا كان لكم تاما وافيا ولكن خذوا كما تعطون وأعطوا كما تأخذون.

----------


## العلمي أمل

صفات المتقين
بَيَّن القرآن صفات المتقين، إرشادا إليها، وحثا على التحلي بها، في كثير من الآيات الكريمة، فجعل من صفاتهم ما تجده في شروح الآيات التالية.
قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: ذَٰلِكَ الْكِتَابُ لَا رَيْبَ ۛ فِيهِ ۛ هُدًى لِّلْمُتَّقِينَ (2) الَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالْغَيْبِ وَيُقِيمُونَ الصَّلَاةَ وَمِمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ يُنفِقُونَ (3) وَالَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْكَ وَمَا أُنزِلَ مِن قَبْلِكَ وَبِالْآخِرَةِ هُمْ يُوقِنُونَ (4) أُولَٰئِكَ عَلَىٰ هُدًى مِّن رَّبِّهِمْ ۖ وَأُولَٰئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ (5) :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  (البقرة: 2-5)
وفي تفسير ابن كثير رحمه الله:
(2) قال ابن جريج قال ابن عباس ذلك الكتاب أي هذا الكتاب وكذا قال مجاهد وعكرمة وسعيد بن جبير والسدي ومقاتل بن حيان وزيد بن أسلم وابن جريج أن ذلك بمعنى هذا والعرب تعارض بين اسمي الإشارة فيستعملون كلا منهما مكان الآخر وهذا معروف في كلامهم وقد حكاه البخاري عن معمر بن المثنى عن أبي عبيدة وقال الزمخشري ذلك إشارة إلى "الم"  كما قال تعالى "لا فارض ولا بكر عوان بين ذلك"  وقال تعالى "ذلكم حكم الله يحكم بينكم"  وقال  "ذلكم الله"  وأمثال ذلك مما أشير به إلى ما تقدم ذكره والله أعلم.
وقد ذهب بعض المفسرين فيما حكاه القرطبي وغيره أن ذلك إشارة إلى القرآن الذي وعد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بإنزاله عليه أو التوراة أو الإنجيل أو نحو ذلك في أقوال عشرة. وقد ضعف هذا المذهب كثيرون والله أعلم.
والكتاب القرآن ومن قال: إن المراد بذلك الكتاب الإشارة إلى التوراة والإنجيل كما حكاه ابن جرير وغيره فقد أبعد النعجة وأغرق في النزع وتكلف ما لا علم له به والريب الشك قال السدي عن أبي مالك وعن أبي صالح عن ابن عباس وعن مرة الهمداني عن ابن مسعود وعن أناس من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  "لا ريب فيه"  لا شك فيه وقال أبو الدرداء وابن عباس ومجاهد وسعيد بن جبير وأبو مالك ونافع مولى ابن عمر وعطاء وأبو العالية والربيع بن أنس ومقاتل بن حيان والسدي وقتادة وإسماعيل بن أبي خالد - وقال ابن أبي حاتم لا أعلم في هذا خلافا وقد يستعمل الريب في التهمة قال جميل: 
بثينة قالت يا جميل أربتني فقلت كلانا يا بثين مريب 
واستعمل أيضا في الحاجة كما قال بعضهم: 
قضينا من تهامة كل ريب وخيبر ثم أجمعنا السيوفا 
ومعنى الكلام هنا أن هذا الكتاب هو القرآن لا شك فيه أنه نزل من عند الله كما قال تعالى في السجدة  "الم تنزيل الكتاب لا ريب فيه من رب العالمين"  وقال بعضهم هذا خبر ومعناه النهي أي لا ترتابوا فيه.
ومن القراء من يقف على قوله تعالى "لا ريب"  ويبتدئ بقوله تعالى "فيه هدى للمتقين"  والوقف على قوله تعالى  "لا ريب فيه"  أولى للآية التي ذكرناها ولأنه يصير قوله تعالى  "هدى"  صفة للقرآن وذلك أبلغ من كون فيه هدى.
وهدى يحتمل من حيث العربية أن يكون مرفوعا على النعت ومنصوبا على الحال وخصت الهداية للمتقين كما قال  "قل هو للذين آمنوا هدى وشفاء والذين لا يؤمنون في آذانهم وقر وهو عليهم عمى أولئك ينادون من مكان بعيد" "وننزل من القرآن ما هو شفاء ورحمة للمؤمنين ولا يزيد الظالمين إلا خسارا"  إلى غير ذلك من الآيات الدالة على اختصاص المؤمنين بالنفع بالقرآن لأنه هو في نفسه هدى ولكن لا يناله إلا الأبرار كما قال تعالى  "يا أيها الناس قد جاءتكم موعظة من ربكم وشفاء لما في الصدور وهدى ورحمة للمؤمنين"  وقد قال السدى عن أبي مالك وعن أبي صالح عن ابن عباس وعن مرة الهمداني عن ابن مسعود وعن أناس من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  "هدى للمتقين"  يعني نورا للمتقين وقال أبو روق عن الضحاك عن ابن عباس قال هدى للمتقين قال هم المؤمنون الذين يتقون الشرك بي ويعملون بطاعتي وقال محمد بن إسحاق عن محمد بن أبي محمد مولى زيد بن ثابت عن عكرمة أو سعيد بن جبير عن ابن عباس  "للمتقين"  قال الذين يحذرون من الله عقوبته في ترك ما يعرفون من الهدى ويرجون رحمته في التصديق بما جاء به وقال سفيان الثوري عن رجل عن الحسن البصري قوله تعالى للمتقين قال: اتقوا ما حرم الله عليهم وأدوا ما افترض عليهم وقال أبو بكر بن عياش سألنى الأعمش عن المتقين قال فأجبته فقال لي سل عنها الكلبي فسألته فقال الذين يجتنبون كبائر الإثم قال فرجعت إلى الأعمش فقال يرى أنه كذلك ولم ينكره.
وقال قتادة للمتقين هم الذين نعتهم الله بقوله  "الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة"  الآية والتي بعدها واختيار ابن جرير أن الآية تعم ذلك كله وهو كما قال.
وقد روى الترمذي وابن ماجه من رواية أبي عقيل عبدالله بن عقيل عن عبدالله بن يزيد عن ربيعة بن يزيد وعطية بن قيس عن عطية السعدي قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  "لا يبلغ العبد أن يكون من المتقين حتى يدع ما لا بأس به حذرا مما به بأس"  ثم قال الترمذي حسن غريب وقال ابن أبي حاتم حدثنا أبي حدثنا عبدالله بن عمران عن إسحاق بن سليمان يعني الرازي عن المغيرة بن مسلم عن ميمون أبي حمزة قال: كنت جالسا عند أبي وائل فدخل علينا رجل يقال له أبو عفيف من أصحاب معاذ فقال له شقيق بن سلمة يا أبا عفيف ألا تحدثنا عن معاذ بن جبل قال بلى سمعته يقول يحبس الناس يوم القيامة في بقيع واحد فينادي مناد أين المتقون؟ فيقومون في كنف من الرحمن لا يحتجب الله منهم ولا يستتر.
قلت من المتقون قال قوم اتقوا الشرك وعبادة الأوثان وأخلصوا لله العبادة فيمرون إلى الجنة.
ويطلق الهدى ومراد به ما يقر في القلب من الإيمان وهذا لا يقدر على خلقه في قلوب العباد إلا الله عز وجل قال الله تعالى  "إنك لا تهدي من أحببت" وقال  "ليس عليك هداهم"  وقال  "من يضلل الله فلا هادي له"  وقال  "من يهد الله فهو المهتد ومن يضلل فلن تجد له وليا مرشدا"  إلى غير ذلك من الآيات ويطلق ويراد به بيان الحق وتوضيحه والدلالة عليه والإرشاد إليه.
قال الله تعالى  "وإنك لتهدي إلى صراط مستقيم"  وقال  "إنما أنت منذر ولكل قوم هاد"  وقال تعالى  "وأما ثمود فهديناهم فاستحبوا العمى على الهدى" وقال  "وهديناه النجدين"  على تفسير من قال المراد بهما الخير والشر وهو الأرجح والله أعلم وأصل التقوى التوقي مما يكره لأن أصلها وقوى من الوقاية قال النابغة: 
سقط النصيف ولم ترد إسقاطه فتناولته واتقتنا باليد
وقال الآخر: 
فألقت قناعا دونه الشمس واتقت بأحسن موصولين كف ومعصم 
وقد قيل إن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه سأل أبي بن كعب عن التقوى فقال له أما سلكت طريقا ذا شوك؟ قال بلى قال فما عملت قال شمرت واجتهدت قال فذلك التقوى.
وقد أخذ هذا المعنى ابن المعتز فقال: 
خل الذنوب صغيرها وكبيرها ذاك التقــى 
واصنع كماش فوق أر الشوك يحذر ما يرى 
لا تحقرن صغيـــرة إن الجبال من الحصـى 
وأنشد أبو الدرداء يوما: 
يريد المرء أن يؤتى منـاه ويأبى الله إلا مـــا أرادا 
يقول المرء فائدتي ومالي وتقوى الله أفضل ما استفادا 
وفي سنن ابن ماجه عن أبي أمامة رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  "ما استفاد المرء بعد تقوى الله خيرا من زوجة صالحة إن نظر إليها سرته وإن أمرها أطاعته وإن أقسم عليها أبرته وإن غاب عنها حفظته في نفسها وماله".
(3) قال أبو جعفر الرازي عن العلاء بن المسيب بن رافع عن أبي إسحاق عن أبي الأحوص عن عبدالله قال: الإيمان التصديق وقال علي بن أبي طلحة وغيره عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما يؤمنون يصدقون وقال معمر عن الزهري: الإيمان العمل وقال أبو جعفر الرازي عن الربيع بن أنس يؤمنون يخشون.
قال ابن جرير: والأولى أن يكونوا موصوفين بالإيمان بالغيب قولا واعتقادا وعملا وقد تدخل الخشية لله في معنى الإيمان الذي هو تصديق القول بالعمل والإيمان كلمة جامعة للإيمان بالله وكتبه ورسله وتصديق الإقرار بالفعل  "قلت"  أما الإيمان في اللغة فيطلق على التصديق المحض وقد يستعمل في القرآن والمراد به ذلك كما قال تعالى  "يؤمن بالله ويؤمن للمؤمنين"  وكما قال إخوة يوسف لأبيهم  "وما أنت بمؤمن لنا ولو كنا صادقين" وكذلك إذا استعمل مقرونا مع الأعمال كقوله تعالى  "إلا الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات"  فأما إذا استعمل مطلقا فالإيمان الشرعي المطلوب لا يكون إلا اعتقادا وقولا وعملا.
هكذا ذهب إليه أكثر الأئمة بل قد حكاه الشافعي وأحمد بن حنبل وأبو عبيدة وغير واحد إجماعا: أن الإيمان قول وعمل ويزيد وينقص وقد ورد فيه آثار كثيرة وأحاديث أفردنا الكلام فيها في أول شرح البخاري ولله الحمد والمنة.
ومنهم من فسره بالخشية كقوله تعالى  "إن الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب"  وقوله  "من خشي الرحمن بالغيب وجاء بقلب منيب"  والخشية خلاصة الإيمان والعلم كما قال تعالى  "إنما يخشى الله من عباده العلماء"  وقال بعضهم يؤمنون بالغيب كما يؤمنون بالشهادة وليسوا كما قال تعالى عن المنافقين  "وإذا لقوا الذين آمنوا قالوا آمنا وإذا خلوا إلى شياطينهم قالوا إنا معكم إنما نحن مستهزءون"  وقال  "إذا جاءك المنافقون قالوا نشهد إنك لرسول الله والله يعلم إنك لرسوله والله يشهد إن المنافقين لكاذبون"  فعلى هذا يكون قوله بالغيب حالا أي في حال كونهم غيبا عن الناس.
وأما الغيب المراد هاهنا فقد اختلفت عبارات السلف فيه وكلها صحيحة ترجع إلى أن الجميع مراد قال أبو جعفر الرازي عن الربيع بن أنس عن أبي العالية في قوله تعالى  "يؤمنون بالغيب"  قال يؤمنون بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله واليوم الآخر وجنته وناره ولقائه ويؤمنون بالحياة بعد الموت وبالبعث فهذا غيب كله.
وكذا قال قتادة بن دعامة وقال السدى عن أبي مالك وعن أبي صالح عن ابن عباس وعن مرة الهمداني عن ابن مسعود وعن ناس من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أما الغيب فما غاب عن العباد من أمر الجنة وأمر النار وما ذكر في القرآن وقال محمد بن إسحاق عن محمد بن أبي محمد عن عكرمة أو عن سعيد بن جبير عن ابن عباس بالغيب قال بما جاء منه - يعني من الله تعالى - وقال سفيان الثوري عن عاصم عن زر قال الغيب القرآن وقال عطاء بن أبي رباح من آمن بالله فقد آمن بالغيب وقال إسماعيل بن أبي خالد يؤمنون بالغيب قال بغيب الإسلام وقال زيد بن أسلم الذين يؤمنون بالغيب قال بالقدر.
فكل هذه متقاربة في معنى واحد لأن جميع هذه المذكورات من الغيب الذي يجب الإيمان به.
وقال سعيد بن منصور حدثنا أبو معاوية عن الأعمش عن عمارة بن عمير عن عبدالرحمن بن يزيد قال كنا عند عبدالله بن مسعود جلوسا فذكرنا أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وما سبقونا به فقال عبدالله إن أمر محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم كان بينا لمن رآه والذي لا إله غيره ما آمن أحد قط إيمانا أفضل من إيمان بغيب ثم قرأ  "الم ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين الذين يؤمنون بالغيب - إلى قوله – المفلحون"  وهكذا رواه ابن أبي حاتم وابن مردويه والحاكم في مستدركه من طرق عن الأعمش به وقال الحاكم صحيح على شرط الشيخين ولم يخرجاه.
وفي معنى هذا الحديث الذي رواه أحمد حدثنا أبو المغيرة أنا الأوزاعي حدثني أسد بن عبدالرحمن عن خالد بن دريك عن ابن محيريز قال: قلت لأبي جمعة حدثنا حديثا سمعته من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال نعم أحدثك حديثا جيدا: تغدينا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ومعنا أبو عبيدة بن الجراح فقال يا رسول الله هل أحد خير منا؟ أسلمنا معك وجاهدنا معك.
قال "نعم قوم من بعدكم يؤمنون بي ولم يروني"  طريق أخرى قال أبو بكر بن مردويه في تفسيره حدثنا عبدالله بن جعفر حدثنا إسماعيل عن عبدالله بن مسعود حدثنا عبدالله بن صالح حدثنا معاوية بن صالح عن صالح بن جبير قال: قدم علينا أبو جمعة الأنصاري صاحب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ببيت المقدس يصلى فيه ومعنا يومئذ رجاء بن حيوة رضي الله عنه فلما انصرف خرجنا نشيعه فلما أراد الانصراف قال إن لكم جائزة وحقا أحدثكم بحديث سمعته من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قلنا هات رحمك الله قال: كنا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ومعنا معاذ بن جبل عاشر عشرة فقلنا يا رسول الله هل من قوم أعظم منا أجرا؟ آمنا بالله واتبعناك قال  "ما يمنعكم من ذلك ورسول الله بين أظهركم يأتيكم بالوحي من السماء بل قوم بعدكم يأتيهم كتاب من بين لوحين يؤمنون به ويعملون بما فيه أولئك أعظم منكم أجرا"  مرتين - ثم رواه من حديث ضمرة بن ربيعة عن مرزوق بن نافع عن صالح بن جبير عن أبي جمعة بنحوه.
وهذا الحديث فيه دلالة على العمل بالوجادة التي اختلف فيها أهل الحديث كما قررته في أول شرح البخاري لأنه مدحهم على ذلك وذكر أنهم أعظم أجرا من هذه الحيثية لا مطلقا وكذا الحديث الآخر الذي رواه الحسن بن عرفة العبدي حدثنا إسماعيل بن عياش الحمصي عن المغيرة بن قيس التميمي عن عمرو بن شعيب عن أبيه عن جده قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  "أي الخلق أعجب إليكم إيمانا؟ قالوا الملائكة قال "وما لهم لا يؤمنون وهم عند ربهم" قالوا فالنبيون قال "وما لهم لا يؤمنون والوحي ينزل عليهم؟ "قالوا فنحن قال "وما لكم لا تؤمنون وأنا بين أظهركم" قال: فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم "ألا إن أعجب الخلق إلي إيمانا لقوم يكونون من بعدكم يجدون صحفا فيها كتاب يؤمنون بما فيها" قال أبو حاتم الرازي: المغيرة بن قيس البصري منكر الحديث "قلت" ولكن قد روى أبو يعلى في مسنده وابن مردويه في تفسيره والحاكم في مستدركه من حديث محمد بن حميد - وفيه ضعف - عن زيد بن أسلم عن أبيه عن عمر عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بمثله أو نحوه.
وقال الحاكم صحيح الإسناد ولم يخرجاه وقد رُوي نحوه عن أنس بن مالك مرفوعا والله أعلم وقال ابن أبي حاتم حدثنا أبي حدثنا عبدالله بن محمد المسندي حدثنا إسحاق بن إدريس أخبرني إبراهيم بن جعفر بن محمود بن سلمة الأنصاري أخبرني جعفر بن محمود عن جدته بديلة بنت أسلم قالت: صليت الظهر أو العصر في مسجد بني حارثة فاستقبلنا مسجد إيلياء فصلينا سجدتين ثم جاءنا من يخبرنا أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قد استقبل البيت الحرام فتحول النساء مكان الرجال والرجال مكان النساء فصلينا السجدتين الباقيتين ونحن مستقبلون البيت الحرام قال إبراهيم فحدثني رجال من بني حارثة أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حين بلغه ذلك قال  "أولئك قوم آمنوا بالغيب"  هذا حديث غريب من هذا الوجه.
(4) قال ابن عباس والذين يؤمنون بما أنزل إليك وما أنزل من قبلك أي يصدقون بما جئت به من الله وما جاء به من قبلك من المرسلين لا يفرقون بينهم ولا يجحدون ما جاءوهم به من ربهم وبالآخرة هم يوقنون أي بالبعث والقيامة والجنة والنار والحساب والميزان وإنما سميت الآخرة لأنها بعد الدنيا وقد اختلف المفسرون في الموصوفين هنا هل هم الموصوفون بما تقدم من قوله تعالى  "الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون"  ومن هم؟ على ثلاثة أقوال حكاها ابن جرير أحدها أن الموصوفين أولا هم الموصوفون ثانيا وهم كل مؤمن مؤمنو العرب ومؤمنو أهل الكتاب وغيرهم قاله مجاهد وأبو العالية والربيع بن أنس وقتادة والثاني هما واحد وهم مؤمنو أهل الكتاب وعلى هذين تكون الواو عاطفة صفات على صفات كما قال تعالى  "سبح اسم ربك الأعلى الذي خلق فسوى والذي قدر فهدى والذي أخرج المرعى فجعله غثاء أحوى"  وكما قال الشاعر: إلى الملك القرم وابن الهمام وليث الكتيبة في المزدحم 
فعطف الصفات بعضها على بعض والموصوف واحد والثالث أن الموصوفين أولا مؤمنو العرب والموصوفون ثانيا بقوله  "والذين يؤمنون بما أنزل إليك وما أنزل من قبلك وبالآخرة هم يوقنون"  لمؤمني أهل الكتاب نقله السدي في تفسيره عن ابن عباس وابن مسعود وأناس من الصحابة واختاره ابن جرير رحمه الله ويستشهد لما قال بقوله تعالى  "وإن من أهل الكتاب لمن يؤمن بالله وما أنزل إليكم وما أنزل إليهم خاشعين لله"  الآية وبقوله تعالى  "الذين آتيناهم الكتاب من قبله هم به يؤمنون وإذا يتلى عليهم قالوا آمنا به إنه الحق من ربنا إنا كنا من قبله مسلمين أولئك يؤتون أجرهم مرتين بما صبروا ويدرءون بالحسنة السيئة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون"  وبما ثبت في الصحيحين من حديث الشعبي عن أبي بردة عن أبي موسى أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال  "ثلاثة يؤتون أجرهم مرتين رجل من أهل الكتاب آمن بنبيه وآمن بي ورجل مملوك أدى حق الله وحق مواليه ورجل أدب جاريته فأحسن تأديبها ثم أعتقها وتزوجها"  وأما ابن جرير فما استشهد على صحة ما قال إلا بمناسبة وهي أن الله وصف في أول هذه السورة المؤمنين والكافرين فكما أنه صنف الكافرين إلى صنفين كافر ومنافق فكذلك المؤمنون صنفهم إلى صنفين عربي وكتابي  "قلت"  والظاهر قول مجاهد فيما رواه الثوري عن رجل عن مجاهد ورواه غير واحد عن ابن أبي نجيح عن مجاهد أنه قال: أربع آيات من أول سورة البقرة في نعت المؤمنين وآيتان في نعت الكافرين وثلاثة عشر في المنافقين فهذه الآيات الأربع عامات في كل مؤمن اتصف بها من عربي وعجمي وكتابي من إنسي وجني وليس تصح واحدة من هذه الصفات بدون الأخرى بل كل واحدة مستلزمة للأخرى وشرط معها فلا يصح الإيمان بالغيب وإقام الصلاة والزكاة إلا مع الإيمان بما جاء به الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وما جاء به من قبله من الرسل صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم أجمعين والإيقان بالآخرة كما أن هذا لا يصح إلا بذاك وقد أمر الله المؤمنين بذلك كما قال  "يا أيها الذين آمنوا آمنوا بالله ورسوله والكتاب الذي نزل على رسوله والكتاب الذي أنزل من قبل"  الآية.
وقال تعالى  "ولا تجادلوا أهل الكتاب إلا بالتي هي أحسن إلا الذين ظلموا منهم وقولوا آمنا بالذي أنزل إلينا وأنزل إليكم وإلهنا وإلهكم واحد"  الآية.
وقال تعالى  "يا أيها الذين أوتوا الكتاب آمنوا بما نزلنا مصدقا لما معكم"  وقال تعالى  "قل يا أهل الكتاب لستم على شيء حتى تقيموا التوراة والإنجيل وما أنزل إليكم من ربكم"  وأخبر تعالى عن المؤمنين كلهم بذلك فقال تعالى  "آمن الرسول بما أنزل إليه من ربه والمؤمنون كل آمن بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله لا نفرق بين أحد من رسله"  وقال تعالى  "والذين آمنوا بالله ورسله ولم يفرقوا بين أحد منهم"  إلى غير ذلك من الآيات الدالة على جميع أمر المؤمنين بالإيمان بالله ورسله وكتبه لكن لمؤمني أهل الكتاب خصوصية وذلك أنهم يؤمنون بما بأيديهم مفصلا فإذا دخلوا في الإسلام وآمنوا به مفصلا كان لهم على ذلك الأجر مرتين وأما غيرهم فإنما يحصل له الإيمان بما تقدم مجملا كما جاء في الصحيح  "إذا حدثكم أهل الكتاب فلا تكذبوهم ولا تصدقوهم ولكن قولوا آمنا بالذي أنزل إلينا وأنزل إليكم"  ولكن قد يكون إيمان كثير من العرب بالإسلام الذي بعث به محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم أتم وأكمل وأعم وأشمل من إيمان من دخل منهم في الإسلام فهم وإن حصل لهم أجران من تلك الحيثية فغيرهم يحصل له من التصديق ما ينيف ثوابه على الأجرين اللذين حصلا لهم والله أعلم.
(5) يقول الله تعالى أولئك أي المتصفون بما تقدم من الإيمان بالغيب وإقام الصلاة والإنفاق من الذي رزقهم الله والإيمان بما أنزل الله إلى الرسول ومن قبله من الرسل والإيقان بالدار الآخرة وهو مستلزم الاستعداد لها من الأعمال الصالحة وترك المحرمات على هدى أي على نور وبيان وبصيرة من الله تعالى وأولئك هم المفلحون أي في الدنيا والآخرة وقال محمد بن إسحاق عن محمد بن أبي محمد عن عكرمة أو سعيد بن جبير عن ابن عباس أولئك على هدى من ربهم أي على نور من ربهم واستقامة على ما جاءهم به وأولئك هم المفلحون أي الذين أدركوا ما طلبوا ونجوا من شر ما منه هربوا وقال ابن جرير وأما معنى قوله تعالى أولئك على هدى من ربهم فإن معنى ذلك فإنهم على نور من ربهم وبرهان واستقامة وسداد بتسديده إياهم وتوفيقه لهم وتأويل قوله تعالى "وأولئك هم المفلحون" أي المنجحون المدركون ما طلبوا عند الله بأعمالهم وإيمانهم بالله وكتبه ورسله من الفوز بالثواب والخلود في الجنات والنجاة مما أعد الله لأعدائه من العقاب.
وقد حكى ابن جرير قولا عن بعضهم أنه أعاد اسم الإشارة في قوله تعالى أولئك على هدى من ربهم وأولئك هم المفلحون إلى مؤمني أهل الكتاب الموصوفين بقوله تعالى  "والذين يؤمنون بما أنزل إليك"  الآية على ما تقدم من الخلاف.
وعلى هذا فيجوز أن يكون قوله تعالى  "والذين يؤمنون بما أنزل إليك"  منقطعا مما قبله وأن يكون مرفوعا على الابتداء وخبره أولئك هم المفلحون واختار أنه عائد إلى جميع من تقدم ذكره من مؤمني العرب وأهل الكتاب لما رواه السدي عن أبي مالك وعن أبي صالح عن ابن عباس وعن مرة الهمداني عن ابن مسعود وعن أناس من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أما الذين يؤمنون بالغيب فهم المؤمنون من العرب والذين يؤمنون بما أنزل إليك وما أنزل من قبلك هم المؤمنون من أهل الكتاب.
ثم جمع الفريقين فقال  "أولئك على هدى من ربهم وأولئك هم المفلحون"  وقد تقدم من الترجيح أن ذلك صفة للمؤمنين عامة والإشارة عائدة عليهم والله أعلم.
وقد نقل عن مجاهد وأبي العالية والربيع بن أنس وقتادة رحمهم الله وقال ابن أبي حاتم: حدثنا أبي حدثنا يحيى بن عثمان بن صالح المصري حدثنا أبي حدثنا ابن لهيعة حدثني عبيد الله بن المغيرة عن أبي الهيثم واسمه سليمان بن عبدالله عن عبدالله بن عمرو عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقيل له يا رسول الله إنا نقرأ من القرآن فنرجو ونقرأ من القرآن فنكاد أن نيأس أو كما قال: قال  "أفلا أخبركم عن أهل الجنة وأهل النار"  قالوا بلى يا رسول الله.
قال الم ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين - إلى قوله تعالى - المفلحون هؤلاء أهل الجنة" قالوا إنا نرجو أن نكون هؤلاء ثم قال "إن الذين كفروا سواء عليهم - إلى قوله - عظيم" هؤلاء أهل النار"  قالوا لسنا هم يا رسول الله. قال:  "أجل".

----------


## العلمي أمل

قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  لَّيْسَ الْبِرَّ أَن تُوَلُّوا وُجُوهَكُمْ قِبَلَ الْمَشْرِقِ وَالْمَغْرِبِ وَلَٰكِنَّ الْبِرَّ مَنْ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ وَالْمَلَائِكَة  ِ وَالْكِتَابِ وَالنَّبِيِّينَ وَآتَى الْمَالَ عَلَىٰ حُبِّهِ ذَوِي الْقُرْبَىٰ وَالْيَتَامَىٰ وَالْمَسَاكِينَ وَابْنَ السَّبِيلِ وَالسَّائِلِينَ وَفِي الرِّقَابِ وَأَقَامَ الصَّلَاةَ وَآتَى الزَّكَاةَ وَالْمُوفُونَ بِعَهْدِهِمْ إِذَا عَاهَدُوا ۖ وَالصَّابِرِينَ فِي الْبَأْسَاءِ وَالضَّرَّاءِ وَحِينَ الْبَأْسِ ۗ أُولَٰئِكَ الَّذِينَ صَدَقُوا ۖ وَأُولَٰئِكَ هُمُ الْمُتَّقُونَ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  (البقرة: 177)
وفي تفسير ابن كثير رحمه الله:
(177) اشتملت هذه الآية الكريمة على جمل عظيمة وقواعد عميمة وعقيدة مستقيمة كما قال ابن أبي حاتم حدثنا أبي حدثنا عبيد بن هشام الحلبي حدثنا عبيد الله بن عمرو عن عامر بن شفي عن عبد الكريم عن مجاهد عن أبي ذر أنه سأل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ما الإيمان؟ فتلا عليه "ليس البر أن تولوا وجوهكم"  إلى آخر الآية قال: ثم سأله أيضا فتلاها عليه ثم سأله فقال:  "إذا عملت حسنة أحبها قلبك وإذا عملت سيئة أبغضها قلبك"  وهذا منقطع فإن مجاهدا لم يدرك أبا ذر فإنه مات قديما وقال المسعودي: حدثنا القاسم بن عبدالرحمن قال جاء رجل إلى أبي ذر فقال ما الإيمان؟ فقرأ عليه هذه الآية" ليس البر أن تولوا وجوهكم"  حتى فرغ منها فقال الرجل ليس عن البر سألتك فقال أبو ذر.
جاء رجل إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فسأله عما سألتني عنه فقرأ عليه هذه الآية فأبى أن يرضى كما أبيت أن ترضى فقال له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأشار بيده  "المؤمن إذا عمل حسنة سرته ورجا ثوابها وإذا عمل سيئة أحزنته وخاف عقابها"  رواه ابن مردويه وهذا أيضا منقطع والله أعلم.
وأما الكلام على تفسير هذه الآية فإن الله تعالى لما أمر المؤمنين أولا بالتوجه إلى بيت المقدس ثم حولهم إلى الكعبة شق ذلك على نفوس طائفة من أهل الكتاب وبعض المسلمين فأنزل الله تعالى بيان حكمته في ذلك وهو أن المراد إنما هو طاعة الله عز وجل وامتثال أوامره والتوجه حيثما وجه واتباع ما شرع فهذا هو البر والتقوى والإيمان الكامل وليس في لزوم التوجه إلى جهة من المشرق أو المغرب بر ولا طاعة إن لم يكن عن أمر الله وشرعه ولهذا قال  "ليس البر أن تولوا وجوهكم قبل المشرق والمغرب ولكن البر من آمن بالله واليوم الآخر"  الآية كما قال في الأضاحي والهدايا لن ينال اللهَ لحومُها ولا دماؤها ولكن يناله التقوى منكم"  وقال العوفي عن ابن عباس فى هذه الآية ليس البر أن تصلوا ولا تعملوا فهذا حين تحول من مكة إلى المدينة ونزلت الفرائض والحدود فأمر الله بالفرائض والعمل بها وروي عن الضحاك ومقاتل نحو ذلك وقال أبو العالية: كانت اليهود تقبل قبل المغرب وكانت النصارى تقبل قبل المشرق فقال الله تعالى "ليس البر أن تولوا وجوهكم قبل المشرق والمغرب" يقول هذا كلام الإيمان وحقيقته العمل وروي عن الحسن والربيع بن أنس مثله.
وقال مجاهد: ولكن البر ما ثبت في القلوب من طاعة الله عز وجل وقال الضحاك: ولكن البر والتقوى أن تؤدوا الفرائض على وجوهها وقال الثوري:  "ولكن البر من آمن بالله"  الآية قال هذه أنواع البر كلها وصدق رحمه الله فإن من اتصف بهذه الآية فقد دخل في عرى الإسلام كلها وأخـذ بمجامع الخير كله وهو الإيمان بالله وأنه لا إله إلا هو وصدق بوجود الملائكة الذين هم سفرة بين الله ورسله  "والكتاب"  وهو اسم جنس يشمل الكتب المنزلة من السماء على الأنبياء حتى ختمت بأشرفها وهو القرآن المهيمن على ما قبله من الكتب الذي انتهى إليه كل خير واشتمل على كل سعادة في الدنيا والآخرة ونسخ به كل ما سواه من الكتب قبله وآمن بأنبياء الله كلهم من أولهم إلى خاتمهم محمد صلوات الله وسلامه عليه وعليهم أجمعين وقوله  "وآتى المال على حبه"  أي أخرجه وهو محب له راغب فيه نص على ذلك ابن مسعود وسعيد بن جبير وغيرهما من السلف والخلف كما ثبت في الصحيحين من حديث أبي هريرة مرفوعا  "أفضل الصدقة أن تصدق وأنت صحيح شحيح تأمل الغنى وتخشى الفقر".
وقد روى الحكم في مستدركه من حديث شعبة والثوري عن منصور عن زبيد عن مرة عن ابن مسعود قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم "وآتى المال على حبه أن تعطيه وأنت صحيح تأمل العيش وتخشى الفقر"  ثم قال صحيح على شرط الشيخين ولم يخرجاه.
" قلت"  وقد رواه وكيع عن الأعمش وسفيان عن زبيد عن مرة عن ابن مسعود موقوفا وهو أصح والله أعلم.
وقال تعالى  "ويطعمون الطعام على حبه مسكينا ويتيما وأسيرا إنما نطعمكم لوجه الله لا نريد منكم جزاء ولا شكورا"  وقال تعالى  "لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون"  وقوله  "ويؤثرون على أنفسهم ولو كان بهم خصاصة"  نمط آخر أرفع من هذا وهو أنهم آثروا بما هم مضطرون إليه وهؤلاء أعطوا وأطعموا ما هم محبون له وقوله  "ذوي القربى"  وهم قرابات الرجل وهم أولى من أعطى من الصدقة كما ثبت فى الحديث  "الصدقة على المساكين صدقة وعلى ذوي الرحم ثنتان صدقة وصلة فهم أولى الناس بك ببرك وإعطائك"  وقد أمر الله تعالى بالإحسان إليهم في غير موضع من كتابه العزيز  "واليتامى"  هم الذين لا كاسب لهم وقد مات آباؤهم وهم ضعفاء صغار دون البلوغ والقدرة على التكسب وقد قال: عبد الرزاق أنبأنا معمر عن جويبر عن الضحاك عن النزال بن سبرة عن علي عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:  "لا يُتْم بعد حلم" "والمساكين"  وهم الذين لا يجدون ما يكفيهم في قوتهم وكسوتهم وسكناهم فيعطون ما تسد به حاجتهم وخلتهم وفي الصحيحين عن أبي هريرة أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:  "ليس المسكين بهذا الطوَّاف الذي ترده التمرة والتمرتان واللقمة واللقمتان ولكن المسكين الذي لا يجد غنى يغنيه ولا يُفطن له فيتصدق عليه" "وابن السبيل"  وهو المسافر المجتاز الذي قد فرغت نفقته فيعطى ما يوصله إلى بلده وكذا الذي يريد سفرا في طاعة فيعطى ما يكفيه في ذهابه وإيابه ويدخل في ذلك الضيف كما قال علي بن أبي طلحة عن ابن عباس أنه قال: ابن السبيل هو الضيف الذي ينزل بالمسلمين وكذا قال مجاهد وسعيد بن جبير وأبو جعفر الباقر والحسن وقتادة والضحاك والزهري والربيع بن أنس ومقاتل بن حيان  "والسائلين"  وهم الذين يتعرضون للطلب فيعطون من الزكوات والصدقات كما قال الإمام أحمد حدثنا وكيع وعبدالرحمن قال: حدثنا سفيان عم مصعب بن محمد عن يعلى بن أبي يحيى عن فاطمة بنت الحسين عن أبيها- قال عبدالرحمن حسين بن علي- قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  "للسائل حق وإن جاء على فرس"  رواه أبو داود  "وفي الرقاب"  وهم المكاتبون الذين لا يجدون ما يؤدونه في كتابتهم وسيأتي الكلام على كثير من هذه الأصناف في آية الصـدقات من براءة إن شاء الله تعالى.
وقد قال ابن أبي حاتم حدثنا أبي حدثنا يحيى بن عبد الحميد حدثنا شريك عن أبي حمزة عن الشعبي حدثتني فاطمة بنت قيس أنها سألت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أفي المال حق سوى الزكاة؟ قالت فتلا علي  "وآتى المال على حبه".
ورواه ابن مردويه من حديث آدم بن إياس ويحيى بن عبد الحميد كلاهما عن شريك عن أبي حمزة عن الشعبي عن فاطمة بنت قيس قالت: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  "في المال حق سوى الزكاة"  ثم قرأ ليس البر أن تولوا وجوهكم قبل المشرق والمغرب - إلى قوله - وفي الرقاب"  وأخرجه ابن ماجه والترمذي وضعف أبا حمزة ميمونا الأعور وقد رواه سيار لإسماعيل بن سالم عن الشعبي وقوله وأقام الصلاة أي وأتم أفعال الصلاة في أوقاتها بركوعها وسجودها وطمأنينتها وخشوعها على الوجه الشرعي المرضي وقوله "آتى الزكاة"  يحتمل أن يكون المراد به زكاة النفس وتخليصها من الأخلاق الدنيئة الرذيلة كقوله  "قد أفلح من زكاها وقد خاب من دساها"  وقول موسى لفرعون:  "هل لك إلى أن تزكى وأهديك إلى ربك فتخشى"  وقوله تعالى  "وويل للمشركين الذين لا يؤتون الزكاة" ويحتمل أن يكون المراد زكاة المال كما قاله سعيد بن جبير ومقاتل بن حيان ويكون المذكور من إعطاء هذه الجهات والأصناف المذكورين إنما هو التطوع والبر والصلة ولهذا تقدم في الحديث عن فاطمة بنت قيس  "أن في المال حقا سوى الزكاة" والله أعلم.
وقوله  "والموفون بعهدهم إذا عاهدوا"  كقوله  "الذين يوفون بعهد الله ولا ينقضون الميثاق"  وعكس هذه الصفة النفاق كما صح الحديث  "آية المنافق ثلاث إذا حدث كذب وإذا وعد أخلف وإذا اؤتمن خان"  وفي الحديث الآخر  "إذا حدث كذب وإذا عاهد غدر وإذا خاصم فجر"  وقوله  "والصابرين في البأساء والضراء وحين البأس" أي في حال الفقر وهو البأساء وفي حال المرض والأسقام وهو الضراء "وحين البأس"  أي في حال القتال والتقاء الأعداء قاله ابن مسعود وابن عباس وأبو العالية ومرة الهمداني ومجاهد وسعيد بن جبير والحسن وقتادة والربيع بن أنس والسدي ومقاتل بن حيان وأبو مالك والضحاك وغيرهم وإنما نصب الصابرين على المدح والحث على الصبر في هذه الأحوال لشدته وصعوبته والله أعلم وهو المستعان وعليه التكلان: وقوله  "أولئك الذين صدقوا"  أي هؤلاء الذين اتصفوا بهذه الصفات هم الذين صدقوا في إيمانهم لأنهم حققوا الإيمان القلبي بالأقوال والأفعال فهؤلاء هم الذين صدقوا  "وأولئك هم المتقون" لأنهم اتقوا المحارم وفعلوا الطاعات.

----------


## العلمي أمل

قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وَسَارِعُوا إِلَىٰ مَغْفِرَةٍ مِّن رَّبِّكُمْ وَجَنَّةٍ عَرْضُهَا السَّمَاوَاتُ وَالْأَرْضُ أُعِدَّتْ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ (133) الَّذِينَ يُنفِقُونَ فِي السَّرَّاءِ وَالضَّرَّاءِ وَالْكَاظِمِينَ الْغَيْظَ وَالْعَافِينَ عَنِ النَّاسِ ۗ وَاللَّهُ يُحِبُّ الْمُحْسِنِينَ (134) وَالَّذِينَ إِذَا فَعَلُوا فَاحِشَةً أَوْ ظَلَمُوا أَنفُسَهُمْ ذَكَرُوا اللَّهَ فَاسْتَغْفَرُوا لِذُنُوبِهِمْ وَمَن يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ وَلَمْ يُصِرُّوا عَلَىٰ مَا فَعَلُوا وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ (135) أُولَٰئِكَ جَزَاؤُهُم مَّغْفِرَةٌ مِّن رَّبِّهِمْ وَجَنَّاتٌ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا ۚ وَنِعْمَ أَجْرُ الْعَامِلِينَ  (136)  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  (آل عمران: 133-136)
وفي تفسير ابن كثير رحمه الله:
(133) ثم ندبهم إلى المبادرة إلى فعل الخيرات والمسارعة إلى نيل القربات فقال تعالى "وسارعوا إلى مغفرة من ربكم وجنة عرضها السموات والأرض أعدت للمتقين"  أي كما أعدت النار للكافرين وقد قيل إن معنى قوله عرضها السموات والأرض تنبيها على اتساع طولها كـما قال في صفة فرش الجنة  "بطائنها من إستبرق"  أي فما ظنك بالظهائر وقيل بل عرضها كطولها لأنها قبة فيه تحت العرش والشيء المقبب والمستدير عرضه كطوله وقد دل على ذلك ما ثبت في الصحيح  "إذا سألتم الله الجنة فاسألوه الفردوس فإنه أعلى الجنة وأوسط الجنة ومنه تفجر أنهار الجنة وسقفها عرش الرحمن"  وهذه الآية كقوله في سورة الحديد  "سابقوا إلى مغفرة من ربكم وجنة عرضها كعرض السماء والأرض"  الآية.
وقد روينا في مسند الإمام أحمد أن هرقل كتب إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إنك دعوتني إلى جنة عرضها السموات والأرض فأين النار؟ فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  "سبحان الله فأين الليل إذا جاء النهار".
وقد رواه ابن جرير فقال حدثني يونس أنبأنا ابن وهب أخبرني مسلم بن خالد عن أبي خيثمة عن سعيد بن أبي راشد عن يعلى بن مرة قال لقيت التنوخي رسول هرقل إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بحمص شيخا كبيرا قد فسد فقال قدمت على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بكتاب هرقل فتناول الصحيفة رجل عن يساره قال: قلت من صاحبكم الذي يقرأ؟ قالوا: معاوية فإذا كتاب صاحبي: إنك كتبت تدعوني إلى جنة عرضها السموات والأرض فأين النار قال: فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  "سبحان الله فأين الليل إذا جاء النهار".
وقال الأعمش وسفيان الثوري وشعبة عن قيس بن مسلم عن طارق بن شهاب: أن ناسا من اليهود سألوا عمر بن الخطاب عن جنة عرضها السموات والأرض فأين النار؟ فقال لهم عمر: أرأيتم إذا جاء النهار أين الليل وإذا جاء الليل أين النهار فقالوا: لقد نزعت مثلها من التوراة رواه ابن جرير من ثلاثة طرق.
ثم قال: حدثنا أحمد بن حازم حدثنا أبو نعيم حدثنا جعفر بن برقان أنبأنا يزيد بن الأصم: أن رجلا من أهل الكتاب قال: يقولون جنة عرضها السموات والأرض فأين النار؟ فقال ابن عباس رضي الله عنه أين يكون الليل إذا جاء النهار وأين يكون النهار إذا جاء الليل.
وقد روى هذا مرفوعا فقال البزار حدثنا محمد بن معمر حدثنا المغيرة بن سلمة أبو هشام حدثنا عبدالواحد بن زياد عن عبيد الله بن عبدالله بن الأصم عن عمه يزيد بن الأصم عن أبي هريرة قال: جاء رجل إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: أرأيت قوله تعالى  "جنة عرضها السموات والأرض"  فأين النار؟ قال  "أرأيت الليل إذا جاء لبس كل شيء فأين النهار"؟ قال: حيث شاء الله قال  "وكذلك النار تكون حيث شاء الله عز وجل".
وهذا يحتمل معنيين " أحدهما"  أن يكون المعنى في ذلك أنه لا يلزم من عدم مشاهدتنا الليل إذا جاء النهار أن لا يكون في مكان وإن كنا لا نعلمه: وكذلك النار تكون حيث شاء الله عز وجل وهذا أظهر كما تقدم في حديث أبي هريرة عن البزار " الثاني"  أن يكون المعنى أن النهار إذا تغشى وجه العالم من هذا الجانب فإن الليل يكون من الجانب الآخر فكذلك الجنة في أعلى عليين فوق السموات تحت العرش وعرضها كما قال الله عز وجل "كعرض السموات والأرض"  والنار في أسفل سافلين فلا تنافي بين كونها كعرض السموات والأرض وبين وجود النار والله أعلم.
(134) ثم ذكر تعالى صفة أهل الجنة فقال  "الذين ينفقون في السراء والضراء"  أي في الشدة والرخاء والمنشط والمكره والصحة والمرض.
وفي جميع الأحوال كما قال  "الذين ينفقون بالليل والنهار سرا وعلانية"  والمعنى أنهم لا يشغلهم أمر عن طاعة الله تعالى والإنفاق في مراضيه والإحسان إلى خلقه من قراباتهم وغيرهم بأنواع البر وقوله تعالى  "والكاظمين الغيظ والعافين عن الناس"  أي إذا ثار بهم الغيظ كظموه بمعنى كتموه فلم يعملوه وعفوا مع ذلك عمن أساء إليهم: وقد ورد في بعض الآثار" يقول الله تعالى: يا ابن آدم اذكرني إذا غضبت أذكرك إذا غضبت فلا أهلكك فيمن أهلك"  رواه ابن أبي حاتم.
وقد قال أبو يعلى في مسنده: حدثنا أبو موسى الزمن حدثنا عيسى بن شعيب الضرير أبو الفضل حدثني الربيع بن سليمان النميري عن أبي عمرو بن أنس بن مالك عن أبيه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  "من كف غضبه كف الله عنه عذابه ومن خزن لسانه ستر الله عورته ومن اعتذر إلي قبل الله عذره".
وهذا حديث غريب وفي إسناده نظر.
وقال الإمام أحمد: حدثنا عبدالرحمن حدثنا مالك عن الزهري عن سعيد بن المسيب عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عنه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال  "ليس الشديد بالصرعة ولكن الشديد الذي يملك نفسه عند الغضب"  وقد رواه الشيخان من حديث مالك.
وقال الإمام أحمد أيضا: حدثنا أبو معاوية حدثنا الأعمش عن إبراهيم التيمي عن الحارث بن سويد عن عبدالله وهو ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  "أيكم مال وارثه أحب إليه من ماله"؟ قالوا: يا رسول الله ما منا من أحد إلا ماله أحب إليه من مال وارثه قال "اعلموا أنه ليس منكم أحد إلا مال وارثه أحب إليه من ماله مالَك من مالِك إلا ما قدمت ومال وارثك إلا ما أخرت".
قال: وقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  "ما تعدون الصرعة فيكم؟" قلنا الذي لا تصرعه الرجال قال  "لا ولكن الذي يملك نفسه عند الغضب"  قال: وقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  "أتدرون ما الرقوب؟" قلنا الذي لا ولد له قال  "لا ولكن الرقوب الذي لا يقدم من ولده شيئا".
أخرج البخاري الفضل الأول منه وأخرج مسلم أصل هذا الحديث من رواية الأعمش به 
 "حديث آخر"  قال الإمام أحمد: حدثنا محمد بن جعفر حدثنا شعبة سمعت عروة بن عبدالله الجعفي يحدث عن أبي حصبة أو ابن أبي حصين عن رجل شهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يخطب فقال "أتدرون ما الرقوب؟"  قلنا الذي لا ولد له قال  "الرقوب كل الرقوب الذي له ولد فمات ولم يقدم منهم شيئا"  قال  "أتدرون من الصعلوك"؟ قالوا الذي ليس له مال فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  "الصعلوك كل الصعلوك الذي له مال فمات ولم يقدم منه شيئا"  قال: ثم قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  "ما الصرعة"؟ قالوا: الصريع الذي لا تصرعه الرجال فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم  "الصرعة كل الصرعة الذي يغضب فيشتد غضبه ويحمر وجهه ويقشعر شعره فيصرع غضبه" 
"حديث آخر". قال الإمام أحمد: حدثنا ابن نمير حدثنا هشام هو ابن عروة عن أبيه عن الأحنف بن قيس عن عم له يقال له حارثة بن قدامة السعدي أنه سأل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: يا رسول الله قل لي قولا ينفعني وأقلل عليَّ لعلّي أعيه فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:  "لا تغضب"  فأعاد عليه حتى أعاد عليه مرارا كل ذلك يقول  "لا تغضب"  وهكذا رواه عن أبي معاوية عن هشام به ورواه أيضا عن يحيى بن سعيد القطان عن هشام به: أن رجلا قال يا رسول الله قل لي قولا وأقلل عليّ لعلي أعقله فقال  "لا تغضب".
الحديث انفرد به أحمد
 "حديث آخر". قال أحمد حدثنا عبدالرزاق أنبأنا معمر عن الزهري عن حميد بن عبدالرحمن عن رجل من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: قال رجل يا رسول الله أوصني قال  "لا تغضب"  قال الرجل: ففكرت حين قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ما قال فإذا الغضب يجمع الشر كله انفرد به أحمد
 " حديث آخر"  قال الإمام أحمد: حدثنا أبو معاوية حدثنا داود بن أبي هند عن أبي حرب ابن أبي الأسود عن أبي الأسود عن أبي ذر صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: كان يسقي على حوض له فجاء قوم فقالوا: أيكم يورد على أبي ذر ويحسب شعرات من رأسه؟ فقال رجل: أنا فجاء فأورد على الحوض فدقه وكان أبو ذر قائما فجلس ثم اضطجع فقيل له يا أبا ذر لم جلست ثم اضطجعت؟ فقال: إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لنا  "إذا غضب أحدكم وهو قائم فليجلس فإن ذهب عنه الغضب وإلا فليضطجع".
ورواه أبو داود عن أحمد بن حنبل بإسناده إلا أنه وقع في روايته عن أبي حرب عن أبي ذر والصحيح ابن أبي حرب عن أبيه عن أبي ذر كما رواه عبدالله بن أحمد عن أبيه
 "حديث آخر"  قال الإمام أحمد حدثنا إبراهيم بن خالد حدثنا أبو وائل الصنعاني قال: كنا جلوسا عند عروة بن محمد إذ دخل عليه رجل فكلمه بكلام أغضبه فلما أن أغضبه قام ثم عاد إلينا وقد توضأ فقال: حدثني أبي عن جدي عطية هو ابن سعد السعدي - وقد كانت له صحبة- قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  "إن الغضب من الشيطان وإن الشيطان خلق من النار وإنما تطفأ النار بالماء فإذا غضب أحدكم فليتوضأ".
وهكذا رواه أبو داود من حديث إبراهيم بن خالد الصنعاني عن أبي وائل القاص المرادي الصنعاني قال أبو داود: أراه عبدالله بن بحير
 " حديث آخر"  قال الإمام أحمد: حدثنا عبدالله بن يزيد حدثنا نوح بن معاوية السلمي عن مقاتل بن حيان عن عطاء عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم "من أنظر معسرا أو وضع عنه وقاه الله من فيح جهنم ألا إن عمل الجنة حزن بربوة ثلاثا ألا إن عمل النار سهل بسهوة. والسعيد من وقي الفتن وما من جرعة أحب إلى الله من جرعة غيظ يكظمها عبد ما كظمها عبدالله إلا ملأ الله جوفه إيمانا".
انفرد به أحمد وإسناده حسن ليس فيه مجروح ومتنه حسن
 "حديث آخره في معناه"  قال أبو داود حدثنا عقبة بن مكرم حدثنا عبدالرحمن يعني ابن مهدي عن بشر يعني ابن منصور عن محمد بن عجلان عن سويد بن وهب عن رجل من أبناء أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن أبيه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  "من كظم غيظا وهو قادر على أن ينفذه ملأ الله جوفه أمنا وإيمانا ومن ترك لبس ثوب جمال وهو قادر عليه - قال بشر: أحسبه قال تواضعا - كساه الله حلة الكرامة ومن توج لله كساه الله تاج الملك".
" حديث آخر"  قال الإمام أحمد: حدثنا عبدالله بن يزيد قال حدثنا سعيد حدثني أبو مرحوم عن سهل بن معاذ بن أنس عن أبيه أن رسول الله صلى قال "من كظم غيظا وهو قادر على أن ينفذه دعاه الله على رءوس الخلائق حتى يخيره من أي الحور شاء".
ورواه أبو داود والترمذي وابن ماجه من حديث سعيد بن أبي أيوب به وقال الترمذي: حسن غريب
 " حديث آخر"  قال عبدالرزاق أنبأنا داود بن قيس عن زيد بن أسلم عن رجل من أهل الشام يقال له عبدالجليل عن عم له عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه في قوله تعالى  "والكاظمين الغيظ"  أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال "من كظم غيظا وهو يقدر على إنفاذه ملأه الله جوفه أمنا وإيمانا" 
" حديث آخر"  قال ابن مردويه: حدثنا أحمد بن محمد بن زياد أنبأنا يحيى ابن طالب أنبأنا علي بن عاصم أخبرني يونس بن عبيد عن الحسن عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  "ما تجرع عبد من جرعة أفضل أجرا من جرعة غيظ كظمها ابتغاء وجه الله".
رواه ابن جرير وكذا رواه ابن ماجه عن بشر بن عمر عن حماد بن سلمة عن يونس بن عبيد به فقوله تعالى  "والكاظمين الغيظ"  أي لا يعملون غضبهم في الناس بل يكفون عنهم شرهم ويحتسبون ذلك عند الله عز وجل ثم قال تعالى  "والعافين عن الناس"  أي مع كف الشر يعفون عمن ظلمهم في أنفسهم فلا يبقى في أنفسهم موجدة على أحد وهذا أكمل الأحوال ولهذا قال  "والله يحب المحسنين".
فهذا من مقامات الإحسان وفي الحديث  "ثلاث أقسم عليهن ما نقص مال من صدقة وما زاد الله عبدا بعفو إلا عِزاً ومن تواضع لله رفعه الله".
روى الحاكم في مستدركه من حديث موسى بن عقبة عن إسحق بن يحيى بن أبي طلحة القرشي عن عبادة بن الصامت عن أبي بن كعب أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال  "من سره أن يشرف له البنيان وترفع له الدرجات فليعف عمن ظلمه ويعط من حرمه ويصل من قطعه".
ثم قال صحيح على شرط الشيخين ولم يخرجاه.
وقد أورده ابن مردويه من حديث علي وكعب بن عجرة وأبي هريرة وأم سلمة رضي الله عنهم بنحو ذلك وروي من طريق الضحاك عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  "إذا كان يوم القيامة نادى مناد يقول: أين العافون عن الناس هلموا إلى ربكم وخذوا أجوركم وحق على كل امرئ مسلم إذا عفا أن يدخل الجنة".
(135) قوله تعالى  "والذين إذا فعلوا فاحشة أو ظلموا أنفسهم ذكروا الله فاستغفروا لذنوبهم"  أي إذا صدر منهم ذنب أتبعوه بالتوبة والاستغفار قال الإمام أحمد حدثنا يزيد حدثنا همام بن يحيى عن إسحق بن عبدالله بن أبي طلحة عن عبدالرحمن بن أبي عمرة عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال  "إن رجلا أذنب ذنبا فقال: رب إني أذنبت ذنبا فاغفره لي فقال الله عز وجل: عبدي عمل ذنبا فعلم أن له ربا يغفر الذنب ويأخذ به قد غفرت لعبدي ثم عمل ذنبا آخر فقال: رب إني عملت ذنبا فاغفره فقال تبارك وتعالى علم عبدي أن له ربا يغفر الذنب ويأخذ به قد غفرت لعبدي ثم عمل ذنبا آخر فقال: رب إني عملت ذنبا فاغفره لي فقال الله عز وجل: عبدي علم أن له ربا يغفر الذنب ويأخذ به أشهدكم أني قد غفرت لعبدي فليعمل ما شاء".
أخرجاه في الصحيحين من حديث إسحق بن أبي طلحة بنحوه
 " حديث آخر"  قال الإمام أحمد حدثنا أبو النضر وأبو عامر قالا حدثنا زهير حدثنا سعد الطائي حدثنا أبو المدله مولى أم المؤمنين سمع أبا هريرة قلنا يا رسول الله: إذا رأيناك رقت قلوبنا وكنا من أهل الآخرة وإذا فارقناك أعجبتنا الدنيا وشممنا النساء والأولاد فقال: "لو أنتم تكونون على كل حال على الحال التي كنتم عليها عندي لصافحتكم الملائكة بأكفهم. ولزارتكم في بيوتكم ولو لم تذنبوا لجاء الله بقوم يذنبون كي يغفر لهم"  قلنا يا رسول الله حدثنا عن الجنة ما بناؤها؟ قال  "لبنة ذهب ولبنة فضة وملاطها المسك الأذفر وحصباؤها اللؤلؤ والياقوت وترابها الزعفران من يدخلها ينعم لا ييأس ويخلد لا يموت لا تبلى ثيابه ولا يفنى شبابه ثلاثة لا ترد دعوتهم الإمام العادل والصائم حتى يفطر ودعوة المظلوم تحمل على الغمام وتفتح لها أبواب السماء ويقول له الرب وعزتي لأنصرنك ولو بعد حين".
ورواه الترمذي وابن ماجه من وجه آخر من حديث سعد به.
ويتأكد الوضوء وصلاة ركعتين عند التوبة لما رواه الإمام أحمد بن حنبل حدثنا وكيع حدثنا مسعر وسفيان الثوري عن عثمان بن المغيرة الثقفي عن علي بن ربيعة عن أسماء بن الحكم الفزاري عن علي رضي الله عنه قال: كنت إذا سمعت من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حديثا نفعني الله بما شاء منه. وإذا حدثني عنه غيره استحلفته فإذا حلف لي صدقته وإن أبا بكر رضي الله عنه حدثني وصدق أبو بكر أنه سمع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال"ما من رجل يذنب ذنبا فيتوضأ ويحسن الوضوء- قال مسعر- فيصلي - وقال سفيان ثم يصلي ركعتين فيستغفر الله عز وجل إلا غفر له".
وهكذا رواه علي بن المديني والحميدي وأبو بكر بن أبي شيبة وأهل السنن وابن حبان في صحيحه والبزار والدارقطني من طرق عن عثمان بن المغيرة به وقال الترمذي: هو حديث حسن وقد ذكرنا طرفه والكلام عليه مستقصى في مسند أبي بكر الصديق رضي الله عنهما ومما يشهد بصحة هذا الحديث ما رواه مسلم في صحيحه عن أمير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال  "ما منكم من أحد يتوضأ فيبلغ - أو فيسبغ - الوضوء ثم يقول أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له وأشهد أن محمدا عبده ورسوله إلا فتحت له أبواب الجنة الثمانية يدخل من أيها شاء"  وفي الصحيحين عن أمير المؤمنين عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه أنه توضأ لهم وضوء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ثم قال: سمعت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول  "من توضأ نحو وضوئي هذا ثم صلى ركعتين لا يحدث فيهما نفسه غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه"  فقد ثبت هذا الحديث من رواية الأئمة الأربعة الخلفاء الراشدين عن سيد الأولين والآخرين ورسول رب العالمين كما دل عليه الكتاب المبين من أن الاستغفار من الذنب ينفع العاصين وقد قال عبدالرزاق أنبأنا جعفر بن سليمان عن ثابت عن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه قال: بلغني أن إبليس حين نزلت هذه الآية "والذين إذا فعلوا فاحشة أو ظلموا أنفسهم ذكروا الله فاستغفروا لذنوبهم"  الآية بكى وقال الحافظ أبو يعلى حدثنا محرز بن عون حدثنا عثمان بن مطر حدثنا عبدالغفور عن أبي نضرة عن أبي رجاء عن أبي بكر رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :  "عليكم بلا إله إلا الله والاستغفار فأكثروا منهما فإن إبليس قال أهلكت الناس بالذنوب وأهلكوني بلا إله إلا الله والاستغفار فلما رأيت ذلك أهلكتهم بالأهواء فهم يحسبون أنهم مهتدون"  عثمان بن مطر وشيخه ضعيفان وروى الإمام أحمد في مسنده من طريق عمرو بن أبي عمرو وأبي الهيثم العتواري عن أبي سعيد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال  "قال إبليس: يا رب وعزتك لا أزال أغوي بني آدم ما دامت أرواحهم في أجسادهم فقال الله تعالى: وعزتي وجلالي لا أزال أغفر لهم ما استغفروني"  وقال الحافظ أبو بكر البزار: حدثنا محمد بن المثنى حدثنا عمر بن خليفة سمعت أبا بدر يحدث عن ثابت عن أنس قال: جاء رجل فقال: يا رسول الله إني أذنبت ذنبا فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  "إذا أذنبت فاستغفر ربك قال فإني أستغفر ثم أعود فأذنب قال فإذا أذنبت فعد فاستغفر ربك فقالها في الرابعة وقال استغفر ربك حتى يكون الشيطان هو المحسور"  وهذا حديث غريب من هذا الوجه وقوله تعالى "ومن يغفر الذنوب إلا الله"  أي لا يغفرها أحد سواه كما قال الإمام أحمد حدثنا محمد بن مصعب حدثنا سلام ابن مسكين والمبارك عن الأسود بن سريع أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أتي بأسير فقال: اللهم إني أتوب إليك ولا أتوب إلى محمد فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  "عرف الحق لأهله" وقوله  "ولم يصروا على ما فعلوا وهم يعلمون"  أي تابوا من ذنوبهم ورجعوا إلى الله عن قريب ولم يستمروا على المعصية ويصروا عليها غير مقلعين عنها ولو تكرر منهم الذنب تابوا منه كما قال الحافظ أبو يعلى الموصلي في مسنده: حدثنا إسحاق بن أبي إسرائيل وغيره قالوا: حدثنا أبو يحيى عبدالحميد الحماني عن عثمان بن واقد عن أبي نضرة عن مولى لأبي بكر عن أبي بكر رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  "ما أصر من استغفر وإن عاد في اليوم سبعين مرة"  ورواه أبو داود والترمذي والبزار في مسنده من حديث عثمان بن واقد - وقد وثقه يحيى بن معين به - وشيخه أبو نصر المقاسطي واسمه سالم بن عبيد وثقه الإمام أحمد وابن حبان وقول علي بن المديني والترمذي: ليس إسناد هذا الحديث بذاك فالظاهر أنه لأجل جهالة مولى أبي بكر ولكن جهالة مثله لا تضر لأنه تابعي كبير ويكفيه نسبته إلى أبي بكر فهو حديث حسن والله أعلم.
وقوله  "وهم يعلمون"  قال مجاهد وعبدالله بن عبيد بن عمير وهم يعلمون أن من تاب تاب الله عليه وهذا كقوله تعالى  "ألم يعلموا أن الله هو يقبل التوبة عن عباده"  وكقوله  "ومن يعمل سوءا أو يظلم نفسه ثم يستغفر الله يجد الله غفورا رحيما"  ونظائر هذا كثيرة جدا.
وقال الإمام أحمد: حدثنا يزيد أنبأنا جرير حدثنا حبان هو ابن زيد الشرعبي عن عبدالله بن عمرو عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال وهو على المنبر  "ارحموا ترحموا واغفروا يغفر لكم ويل لأقماع القول ويل للمصرين الذين يصرون على ما فعلوا وهم يعلمون".
تفرد به أحمد.
(136) ثم قال تعالى بعد وصفهم بما وصفهم به  "أولئك جزاؤهم مغفرة من ربهم"  أي جزاؤهم على هذه الصفات  "مغفرة من ربهم وجنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار"  أي من أنواع المشروبات  "خالدين فيها"  أي ماكثين فيها  "ونعم أجر العاملين"  يمدح تعالى الجنة.

----------


## العلمي أمل

قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: إِنَّ الَّذِينَ اتَّقَوْا إِذَا مَسَّهُمْ طَائِفٌ مِّنَ الشَّيْطَانِ تَذَكَّرُوا فَإِذَا هُم مُّبْصِرُونَ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  (الأعراف: 201)
وفي تفسير ابن كثير رحمه الله:
(201) يخبر تعالى عن المتقين من عباده الذين أطاعوه فيما أمر وتركوا ما عنه زجر أنهم إذا مسهم أي أصابهم طيف وقرأ الآخرون طائف وقد جاء فيه حديث وهما قراءتان مشهورتان فقيل بمعنى واحد وقيل بينهما فرق ومنهم من فسر ذلك بالغضب ومنهم من فسره بمس الشيطان بالصرع ونحوه ومنهم من فسره بالهم بالذنب ومنهم من فسره بإصابة الذنب وقوله تذكروا أي عقاب الله وجزيل ثوابه ووعده ووعيده فتابوا وأنابوا واستعاذوا بالله ورجعوا إليه من قريب  "فإذا هم مبصرون"  أي قد استقاموا وصحوا مما كانوا فيه وقد أورد الحافظ أبو بكر بن مردويه ههنا حديث محمد بن عمرو عن أبي سلمة عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: جاءت امرأة إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وبها طيف فقالت يا رسول الله ادع الله أن يشفيني فقال "إن شئت دعوت الله فشفاك وإن شئت فاصبري ولا حساب عليك"  فقالت: بل أصبر ولا حساب علي ورواه غير واحد من أهل السنن وعندهم قالت: يا رسول الله إني أصرع وأتكشف فادع الله أن يشفيني فقال  "إن شئت دعوت الله أن يشفيك وإن شئت صبرت ولك الجنة"  فقالت: بل أصبر ولي الجنة ولكن ادع الله أن لا أتكشف فدعا لها فكانت لا تتكشف وأخرجه الحاكم في مستدركه وقال صحيح على شرط مسلم ولم يخرجاه وقد ذكر الحافظ ابن عساكر في ترجمة عمرو بن جامع من تاريخه أن شابا كان يتعبد في المسجد فهويته امرأة فدعته إلى نفسها فما زالت به حتى كاد يدخل معها المنزل فذكر هذه الآية  "إن الذين اتقوا إذا مسهم طائف من الشيطان تذكروا فإذا هم مبصرون"  فخر مغشيا عليه ثم أفاق فأعادها فمات فجاء عمر فعزى فيه أباه وكان قد دفن ليلا فذهب فصلى على قبره بمن معه ثم ناداه عمر فقال يا فتى  "ولمن خاف مقام ربه جنتان"  فأجابه الفتى من داخل القبر: يا عمر قد أعطانيهما ربي عز وجل في الجنة مرتين.

----------


## العلمي أمل

قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَىٰ وَهَارُونَ الْفُرْقَانَ وَضِيَاءً وَذِكْرًا لِّلْمُتَّقِينَ (48) الَّذِينَ يَخْشَوْنَ رَبَّهُم بِالْغَيْبِ وَهُم مِّنَ السَّاعَةِ مُشْفِقُونَ (49) :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  (الأنبياء: 48-49)
وفي تفسير ابن كثير رحمه الله:
(48) قد تقدم التنبيه على أن الله تعالى كثيرا ما يقرن بين ذكر موسى ومحمد صلوات الله وسلامه عليهما وبين كتابيهما ولهذا قال " ولقد آتينا موسى وهارون الفرقان " قال مجاهد يعني الكتاب وقال أبو صالح التوراة وقال قتادة التوراة حلالها وحرامها وما فرق الله بين الحق والباطل وقال ابن زيد يعني النصر وجامع القول في ذلك أن الكتب السماوية مشتملة على التفرقة بين الحق والباطل والهدى والضلال والغي والرشاد والحلال والحرام وعلى ما يحصل نورا في القلوب وهداية وخوف وإنابة وخشية ولهذا قال " الفرقان وضياء وذكرا للمتقين " أي تذكيرا لهم وعظة.
(49) ثم وصفهم فقال " الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب " كقوله " من خشي الرحمن بالغيب وجاء بقلب منيب " وقوله " إن الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفرة وأجر كبير " " وهم من الساعة مشفقون " أي خائفون وجلون.

----------


## العلمي أمل

قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: إِنَّ الْمُتَّقِينَ فِي جَنَّاتٍ وَعُيُونٍ (15) آخِذِينَ مَا آتَاهُمْ رَبُّهُمْ ۚ إِنَّهُمْ كَانُوا قَبْلَ ذَٰلِكَ مُحْسِنِينَ (16) كَانُوا قَلِيلًا مِّنَ اللَّيْلِ مَا يَهْجَعُونَ (17) وَبِالْأَسْحَار  ِ هُمْ يَسْتَغْفِرُونَ (18) وَفِي أَمْوَالِهِمْ حَقٌّ لِّلسَّائِلِ وَالْمَحْرُومِ (19) :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  (الذاريات: 15-19)
وفي تفسير ابن كثير رحمه الله:
(15) يقول تعالى مخبرا عن المتقين لله عز وجل أنهم يوم معادهم يكونون في جنات وعيون بخلاف ما أولئك الأشقياء فيه من العذاب والنكال والحريق والأغلال.
(16) قال ابن جرير أي عاملين بما آتاهم الله من الفرائض "إنهم كانوا قبل ذلك محسنين"  أي قبل أن يفرض عليهم الفرائض كانوا محسنين في الأعمال أيضا ثم روى عن ابن حميد حدثنا مهران عن سفيان عن أبي عمر عن مسلم البطين عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما في قوله تعالى  "آخذين ما آتاهم ربهم"  قال من الفرائض  "إنهم كانوا قبل ذلك محسنين"  قبل الفرائض يعملون وهذا الإسناد ضعيف ولا يصح عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما وقد رواه عثمان بن أبي شيبة عن معاوية بن هشام عن سفيان عن أبي عمر البزار عن مسلم البطين عن سعيد بن جبير عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما فذكره والذي فسر به ابن جرير فيه نظر لأن قوله تبارك وتعالى  "آخذين"  حال من قوله في جنات وعيون فالمتقون في حال كونهم في الجنات والعيون آخذين ما آتاهم ربهم أي من النعيم والسرور والغبطة وقوله عز وجل  "إنهم كانوا قبل ذلك"  أي في الدار الدنيا  "محسنين"  كقوله جل جلاله "كلوا واشربوا هنيئا بما أسلفتم في الأيام الخالية"  ثم إنه تعالى بين إحسانهم في العمل فقال جل وعلا: (كَانُوا قَلِيلًا مِّنَ اللَّيْلِ مَا يَهْجَعُونَ (17) وَبِالْأَسْحَار  ِ هُمْ يَسْتَغْفِرُونَ (18) وَفِي أَمْوَالِهِمْ حَقٌّ لِّلسَّائِلِ وَالْمَحْرُومِ (19))
(17) اختلف المفسرون في ذلك على قولين: أحدهما أن ما نافية تقديره كانوا قليلا من الليل لا يهجعونه قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما لم تكن تمضي عليهم ليلة إلا يأخذون منها ولو شيئا وقال قتادة عن مطرف بن عبدالله قل ليلة لا تأتي عليهم إلا يصلون فيها لله عز وجل إما من أولها وإما من أوسطها وقال مجاهد قل ما يرقدون ليلة حتى الصباح يتهجدون وكذا قال قتادة وقال أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه وأبو العالية كانوا يصلون بين المغرب والعشاء. وقال أبو جعفر الباقر كانوا لا ينامون حتى يصلوا العتمة. 
والقول الثاني أن ما مصدرية تقديره كانوا قليلا من الليل هجوعهم ونومهم واختاره ابن جرير وقال الحسن البصري  "كانوا قليلا من الليل ما يهجعون"  كابدوا قيام الليل فلا ينامون من الليل إلا أقله ونشطوا فمدوا إلى السحر حتى كان الاستغفار بسحر وقال قتادة قال الأحنف بن قيس  "كانوا قليلا من الليل ما يهجعون"  كانوا لا ينامون إلا قليلا ثم يقول لست من أهل هذه الآية.
وقال الحسن البصري كان الأحنف بن قيس يقول عرضت عملي على عمل أهل الجنة فإذا قوم قد باينونا بونا بعيدا إذا قوم لا نبلغ أعمالهم كانوا قليلا من الليل ما يهجعون وعرضت عملي على عمل أهل النار فإذا قوم لا خير فيهم مكذبون بكتاب الله وبرسل الله مكذبون بالبعث بعد الموت فقد وجدت من خيرنا منزلة قوما خلطوا عملا صالحا وآخر سيئا.
وقال عبدالرحمن بن زيد بن أسلم قال رجل من بني تميم لأبي: يا أبا أسامة صفة لا أجدها فينا ذكر الله تعالى قوما فقال  "كانوا قليلا من الليل ما يهجعون"  ونحن والله قليلا من الليل ما نقوم فقال له أبي رضي الله عنه طوبى لمن رقد إذا نعس واتقى الله إذا استيقظ.
وقال عبدالله بن سلام رضي الله عنه لما قدم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم المدينة انجفل الناس إليه فكنت فيمن أنجفل فلما رأيت وجهه صلى الله عليه وسلم عرفت أن وجهه ليس بوجه رجل كذاب فكان أول ما سمعته صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول  "يا أيها الناس أطعموا الطعام وصلوا الأرحام وأفشوا السلام وصلوا بالليل والناس نيام تدخلوا الجنة بسلام".
وقال الإمام أحمد حدثنا حسن بن موسى حدثنا ابن لهيعة حدثني يحيى بن عبدالله عن أبي عبدالرحمن الحبلي عن عبدالله بن عمر رضي الله عنهما قال: إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال  "إن في الجنة غرفا يرى ظاهرها من باطنها وباطنها من ظاهرها"  فقال أبو موسى الأشعري رضي الله عنه لمن هي يا رسول الله؟ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم  "لمن ألان الكلام وأطعم الطعام وبات لله قائما والناس نيام"  وقال معمر في قوله تعالى  "كانوا قليلا من الليل ما يهجعون"  كان الزهري والحسن يقولان كانوا كثيرا من الليل ما يصلون وقال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما وإبراهيم النخعي  "كانوا قليلا من الليل ما يهجعون"  ما ينامون وقال الضحاك  "إنهم كانوا قبل ذلك محسنين كانوا قليلا"  ثم ابتدأ فقال  "من الليل ما يهجعون وبالأسحار هم يستغفرون"  وهذا القول فيه بعد وتعسف.
(18) وقوله عز وجل  "وبالأسحار هم يستغفرون"  قال مجاهد وغير واحد يصلون وقال آخرون قاموا الليل وأخروا الاستغفار إلى الأسحار كما قال تبارك وتعالى  "والمستغفرين بالأسحار"  فإن كان الاستغفار في صلاة فهو أحسن وقد ثبت في الصحاح وغيرها عن جماعة من الصحابة رضي الله عنهم عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال  "إن الله تعالى ينزل كل ليلة إلى سماء الدنيا حين يبقى ثلث الليل الأخير فيقول هل من تائب فأتوب عليه هل من مستغفر فأغفر له هل من سائل فيعطى سؤله؟ حتى يطلع الفجر"  وقال كثير من المفسرين في قوله تعالى إخبارا عن يعقوب أنه قال لبنيه "سوف أستغفر لكم ربي"  قالوا أخرهم إلى وقت السحر.
(19) لما وصفهم بالصلاة ثنى بوصفهم بالزكاة والبر والصلة فقال  "وفي أموالهم حق"  أي جزء مقسوم قد أفرزوه للسائل والمحروم.
أما السائل فمعروف وهو الذي يبتدئ بالسؤال وله حق كما قال الإمام أحمد حدثنا وكيع وعبدالرحمن قالا حدثنا سفيان عن مصعب بن محمد عن يعلى بن أبي يحيى عن فاطمة بنت الحسين عن أبيها الحسين بن علي رضي الله عنهما قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  "للسائل حق وإن جاء على فرس"  ورواه أبو داود من حديث سفيان الثوري به.
ثم أسنده من وجه آخر عن علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه وروي من حديث الهرماس بن زياد مرفوعا وأما المحروم فقال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما ومجاهد وهو المحارف الذي ليس له في الإسلام سهم يعني لا سهم له فى بيت المال ولا كسب له ولا حرفة يتقوت منها وقالت أم المؤمنين عائشة رضي الله عنها هو المحارف الذي لا يكاد يتيسر له مكسبه وقال الضحاك هو الذي لا يكون له مال إلا ذهب قضى الله له تعالى ذلك وقال أبو قلابة جاء سيل باليمامة فذهب بمال رجل فقال رجل من الصحابة رضي الله عنهم هذا المحروم وقال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما أيضا وسعيد بن المسيب وإبراهيم النخعي ونافع مولى ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما وعطاء بن أبي رباح المحروم المحارف وقال قتادة والزهري المحروم الذي لا يسأل الناس شيئا.
قال الزهري وقد قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  "ليس المسكين بالطواف الذي ترده اللقمة واللقمتان والتمرة والتمرتان ولكن المسكين الذي لا يجد غنى يغنيه ولا يفطن له فيتصدق عليه"  وهذا الحديث قد أسنده الشيخان في صحيحيهما من وجه آخر وقال سعيد بن جبير هو الذي يجيء وقد قسم المغنم فيرضخ له.
وقال محمد بن إسحاق حدثني بعض أصحابنا قال كنا مع عمر بن عبدالعزيز رضي الله عنه في طريق مكة فجاء كلب فانتزع عمر رضي الله عنه كتف شاة فرمى بها إليه وقال يقولون إنه المحروم وقال الشعبي أعياني أن أعلم ما المحروم واختار ابن جرير أن المحروم الذي لا مال له بأي سبب كان وقد ذهب ماله سواء كان لا يقدر على الكسب أو قد هلك ماله أو نحوه بآفة أو نحوها.
وقال الثوري عن قيس بن مسلم عن الحسن بن محمد رضي الله عنه قال إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بعث سرية فغنموا فجاءه قوم لم يشهدوا الغنيمة فنزلت هذه الآية  "وفي أموالهم حق للسائل والمحروم"  وهذا يقتضي أن هذه مدنية وليس كذلك بل هي مكية شاملة لما بعدها.

----------


## العلمي أمل

مجالات التقوى
 إن مجالات التقوى عديدة لا يمكن حصرها. ذلك أن التقوى حفظ النفس ووقايتها عما يُؤثم. فهي تطبع الإنسان بطابع خاص مميز في سائر المجالات. نذكر على سبيل المثال المجالات التالية تباعا مع بيانها في القرآن الكريم واستعراض شرح تلك الآيات البينات.
في ميدان الجهاد (آل عمران : 200)
في قتال الأعداء (التوبة : 36)
في العدل مع الخصوم (المائدة : 8)
في المعاملات (آل عمران : 130)
في الحلال والحرام (المائدة : 100)
في الأحوال الشخصية (الطلاق : 1)

----------


## العلمي أمل

في ميدان الجهاد
 قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اصْبِرُوا وَصَابِرُوا وَرَابِطُوا وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ (200) :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  (آل عمران: 200)
وفي تفسير ابن كثير رحمه الله:
(200) قوله تعالى  "يا أيها الذين آمنوا اصبروا وصابروا ورابطوا"  قال الحسن البصري أمروا أن يصبروا على دينهم الذي ارتضاه الله لهم وهو الإسلام فلا يدعوه لسراء ولا لضراء ولا لشدة ولا لرخاء حتى يموتوا مسلمين وأن يصابروا الأعداء الذين يكتمون دينهم وكذلك قال غير واحد من علماء السلف وأما المرابطة فهي المداومة في مكان العبادة والثبات وقيل انتظار الصلاة بعد الصلاة قاله ابن عباس وسهل بن حنيف ومحمد بن كعب القرظي وغيرهم وروى ابن أبي حاتم ههنا الحديث الذي رواه مسلم والنسائي من حديث مالك بن أنس عن العلاء بن عبدالرحمن عن يعقوب مولى الحرقة عن أبيه عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:  "ألا أخبركم بما يمحو الله به الخطايا ويرفع به الدرجات إسباغ الوضوء على المكاره وكثرة الخطا إلى المساجد وانتظار الصلاة بعد الصلاة فذلكم الرباط فذلكم الرباط فذلكم الرباط".
وقال ابن مردويه حدثنا محمد بن أحمد حدثنا موسى بن إسحاق حدثنا أبو جحيفة علي بن يزيد الكوفي أنبأنا ابن أبي كريمة عن محمد بن يزيد عن أبي سلمة بن عبدالرحمن قال أقبل علي أبو هريرة يوما فقال أتدري يا ابن أخي فيم نزلت هذه الآية  "يا أيها الذين آمنوا اصبروا وصابروا ورابطوا" قلت لا.
قال أما إنه لم يكن في زمان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم غزو يرابطون فيه ولكنها نزلت في قوم يعمرون المساجد ويصلون الصلاة في مواقيتها ثم يذكرون الله فيها فعليهم أنزلت  "اصبروا"  أي على الصلوات الخمس  "وصابروا"  أنفسكم وهواكم  "ورابطوا"  في مساجدكم  "واتقوا الله"  فيما عليكم "لعلكم تفلحون".
وهكذا رواه الحاكم في مستدركه من طريق سعيد بن منصور عن مصعب بن ثابت عن داود بن صالح عن أبي سلمة عن أبي هريرة بنحوه وقال ابن جرير حدثني أبو السائب حدثني ابن فضيل عن عبدالله بن سعيد المقبري عن جده عن شرحبيل عن علي رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  "ألا أدلكم على ما يكفر الذنوب والخطايا؟ إسباغ الوضوء على المكاره وانتظار الصلاة بعد الصلاة فذلكم الرباط"  وقال ابن جرير أيضا حدثني موسى بن سهل الرملي حدثنا يحيى بن واضح حدثنا محمد بن مهاجر حدثني يحيى بن زيد عن زيد بن أبي أنيسة عن شرحبيل عن جابر بن عبدالله قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  "ألا أدلكم على ما يمحو الله به الخطايا ويكفر به الذنوب؟ قلنا بلى يا رسول الله قال  "إسباغ الوضوء في أماكنها وكثرة الخطا إلى المساجد وانتظار الصلاة بعد الصلاة فذلكم الرباط".
وقال ابن مردويه حدثنا محمد بن علي أنبأنا محمد بن عبدالله بن سلام البرنوثي أنبأنا محمد بن غالب الأنطاكي أنبأنا عثمان بن عبدالرحمن أنبأنا الوازع بن نافع عن أبي سلمة بن عبدالرحمن عن أبي أيوب قال: وفد علينا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال  "هل لكم إلى ما يمحو الله به الذنوب ويعظم به الأجر؟ قلنا نعم يا رسول الله وما هو؟ قال "إسباغ الوضوء على المكاره وكثرة الخطا إلى المساجد وانتظار الصلاة بعد الصلاة"  قال  "وهو قول الله  "يا أيها الذين آمنوا اصبروا وصابروا ورابطوا واتقوا الله لعلكم تفلحون"  فذلك هو الرباط فى المساجد" وهذا حديث غريب من هذا الوجه جدا.
وقال عبدالله بن المبارك عن مصعب بن ثابت بن عبدالله بن الزبير حدثني داود بن صالح قال: قال لي أبو سلمة بن عبدالرحمن يا ابن أخي هل تدري في أي شيء نزلت هذه الآية  "اصبروا وصابروا ورابطوا"  قال قلت لا قال: إنه لم يكن يا ابن أخي في زمان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم غزو يرابط فيه ولكنه انتظار الصلاة بعد الصلاة رواه ابن جرير وقد تقدم سياق ابن مردويه له إنه من كلام أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه والله أعلم وقيل المراد بالمرابطة ههنا مرابطة الغزو في نحو العدو وحفظ ثغور الإسلام وصيانتها عن دخول الأعداء إلى حوزة بلاد المسلمين وقد وردت الأخبار بالترغيب في ذلك وذكر كثرة الثواب فيه فروى البخاري في صحيحه عن سهل بن سعد الساعدي أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال "رباط يوم في سبيل الله خير من الدنيا وما عليها".
"حديث آخر"  روى مسلم عن سلمان الفارسي عن رسوله الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال  "رباط يوم وليلة خير من صيام شهر وقيامه وإن مات جرى عليه عمله الذي كان يعمله وأجرى عليه رزقه وأمن الفتان"
 "حديث آخر"  قال الإمام أحمد: حدثنا إسحق بن إبراهيم حدثنا ابن المبارك عن حيوة بن شريح أخبرني أبو هانئ الخولاني أن عمرو بن مالك الحيني أخبره أنه سمع فضالة بن عبيد يقول: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم يقول  "كل ميت يختم على عمله إلا الذي مات مرابطا في سبيل الله فإنه ينمو له عمله إلى يوم القيامة ويأمن فتنة القبر".
وهكذا رواه أبو داود والترمذي من حديث أبي هانئ الخولاني وقال الترمذي حسن صحيح وأخرجه ابن حبان في صحيحه أيضا.
"حديث آخر"  قال الإمام أحمد حدثنا يحيى بن إسحق حدثنا حسن بن موسى وأبو سعيد وعبدالله بن يزيد كلهم عن عبدالله بن لهيعة حدثنا مشرح بن عاهان سمعت عقبة بن عامر يقول: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول  "كل ميت يختم له على عمله إلا المرابط في سبيل الله يجري عليه عمله حتى يبعث ويأمن الفتان".
رواه الحارث بن محمد بن أبي الهامة في مسنده عن المقري وهو عبدالله بن زيد إلى قوله  "حتى يبعث"  دون ذكر  "الفتان"  وابن لهيعة إذا صرح بالتحديث فهو حسن ولا سيما مع ما تقدم من الشواهد.
"حديث آخر"  قال ابن ماجه في سننه حدثنا يونس بن عبدالأعلى حدثنا عبدالله بن وهب أخبرني الليث عن زهرة بن معبد عن أبيه عن أبي هريرة عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال  "من مات مرابطا في سبيل الله أجري عليه عمله الصالح الذي كان يعمله وأجري عليه رزقه وأمن عن الفتان وبعثه الله يوم القيامة آمنا من الفزع الأكبر"
 "طريق أخرى"  قال الإمام أحمد حدثنا موسى أنبأنا ابن لهيعة عن موسى بن وردان عن أبي هريرة عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال  "من مات مرابطا وقى فتنة القبر وأمن من الفزع الأكبر وغدا عليه ريح برزقه من الجنة وكتب له أجر المرابط إلى يوم القيامة"
 "حديث آخر"  قال الإمام أحمد حدثنا إسحق ابن عيسى حدثنا إسماعيل بن عياش عن محمد بن عمرو بن حلحلة الديلي عن أسحق بن عبدالله عن أم الدرداء ترفع الحديث قالت  "من رابط في شيء من سواحل المسلمين ثلاثة أيام أجزأت عنه رباط سنة"
 "حديث آخر" قال الإمام أحمد حدثنا محمد بن جعفر حدثنا كهمس حدثنا مصعب بن ثابت بن عبدالله بن الزبير قال: قال عثمان وهو يخطب على منبره: إني محدثكم حديثا سمعته من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يكن يمنعني أن أحدثكم به إلا الظن بكم سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول "حرس ليلة في سبيل الله أفضل من ألف ليلة يقام ليلها ويصام نهارها".
وهكذا رواه أحمد عن روح عن كهمس عن مصعب بن ثابت عن عثمان وقد رواه ابن ماجه عن هشام بن عمار عن عبدالرحمن بن زيد بن أسلم عن أبيه عن مصعب بن ثابت عن عبدالله بن الزبير قال: خطب عثمان الناس فقال: أيها الناس إني سمعت من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حديثا لم يمنعني أن أحدثكم به إلا الظن بكم وبصحابتكم فليختر مختار لنفسه أو ليدع سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول  "من رابط ليلة في سبيل الله كانت كألف ليلة قيامها وصيامها "
 "طريق أخرى"  عن عثمان رضي الله عنه قال الترمذي حدثنا الحسن بن علي الخلال حدثنا هشام بن عبدالملك حدثنا الليث بن سعد حدثنا أبو عقيل زهرة بن معبد عن أبي صالح مولى عثمان بن عفان قال: سمعت عثمان وهو على المنبر يقول: إني كتمتكم حديثا سمعته من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كراهية تفرقكم عني ثم بدا لي أن أحدثكموه ليختار امرؤ لنفسه ما بداله سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول  "رباط يوم في سبيل الله خير من ألف يوم فيما سواه من المنازل"  ثم قال الترمذي: هذا حديث حسن غريب من هذا الوجه قال محمد يعني البخاري أبو صالح مولى عثمان اسمه بركان وذكر غير الترمذي أن اسمه الحارث والله أعلم وهكذا رواه الإمام أحمد من حديث الليث بن سعد وعبدالله بن لهيعة وعنده زيادة في آخره فقال يعني عثمان  "فليرابط امرؤ كيف شاء"  هل بلغت؟ قالوا نعم قال اللهم اشهد
 "حديث آخر" قال أبو عيسى الترمذي حدثنا ابن أبي عمر حدثنا سفيان حدثنا محمد بن المنكدر قال: مر سلمان الفارسي بشرحبيل بن السمط وهو في مرابطة له وقد شق عليه وعلى أصحابه فقال: ألا أحدثك يا ابن السمط بحديث سمعته من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ قال بلى قال سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول  "رباط يوم في سبيل الله أفضل - أو قال خير- من صيام شهر وقيامه ومن مات فيه وقى فتنة القبر ونمى له عمله إلى يوم القيامة".
تفرد به الترمذي من هذا الوجه وقال هذا حديث حسن وفي بعض النسخ زيادة وليس إسناده بمتصل: وابن المنكدر لم يدرك سلمان  "قلت"  الظاهر أن محمد بن المنكدر سمعه من شرحبيل بن السمط وقد رواه مسلم والنسائي من حديث مكحول وأبي عبيدة بن عقبة كلاهما عن شرحبيل بن السمط وله صحبة عن سلمان الفارسي عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال  "رباط يوم وليلة خير من صيام شهر وقيامه وإن مات جرى عليه الذي كان يعمله وأجرى عليه رزقه وأمن الفتان".
وقد تقدم سياق مسلم بمفرده
 "حديث آخر"  قال ابن ماجه: حدثنا محمد بن إسماعيل بن سمرة حدثنا محمد بن يعلى السلمي حدثنا عمرو بن صبيح عن عبدالرحمن بن عمرو عن مكحول عن أبي بن كعب قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  "حرس ليلة وراء عورة المسلمين محتسبا من غير شهر رمضان أعظم أجرا من عبادة مائة سنة صيامها وقيامها ورباط يوم في سبيل الله من وراء عورة المسلمين محتسبا من غير شهر رمضان أفضل عند الله وأعظم أجرا - أراه قال -: من عبادة ألف سنة صيامها وقيامها فإن رده الله تعالى إلى أهله سالما لم يكتب عليه سيئة ألف سنة وتكتب له الحسنات ويجري عليه أجر الرباط إلى يوم القيامة".
هذا حديث غريب من هذا الوجه بل منكر وعمر بن صبيح متهم
 "حديث آخر"  قال ابن ماجه: حدثنا عيسى بن يونس الرملي حدثنا محمد بن شعيب بن شابور عن سعيد بن خالد بن أبي طويل سمعت أنس بن مالك يقول سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول  "حرس ليلة في سبيل الله خير من صيام رجل وقيامه في أهله ألف سنة السنة ثلثمائة يوم واليوم كألف سنة".
وهذا حديث غريب أيضا وسعيد بن خالد هذا ضعفه أبو زرعة وغير واحد من الأئمة.
وقال العقيلي: لا يتابع على حديثه.
وقال ابن حبان: لا يجوز الاحتجاج به.
وقال الحاكم: روى عن أنس أحاديث موضوعة.
"حديث آخر"  قال ابن ماجه: حدثنا محمد بن الصباح أنبأنا عبدالعزيز بن محمد عن صالح بن محمد بن زائدة عن عمر بن عبدالعزيز عن عقبة بن عامر الجهني قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  "رحم الله حارس الحرس"  فيه انقطاع بين عمر بن عبدالعزيز وعقبة بن عامر فإنه لم يدركه والله أعلم.
"حديث آخر"  قال أبو داود: حدثنا أبو توبة حدثنا معاوية يعني ابن سلام حدثني السلولي أنه حدثه سهل ابن الحنظلية أنهم ساروا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم حنين حتى كانت عشية فحضرت الصلاة مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فجاء رجل فارس فقال: يا رسول الله إني انطلقت بين أيديكم حتى طلعت جبل كذا وكذا فإذا أنا بهوازن على بكرة أبيهم بظعنهم ونعمهم وشياههم فتبسم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقال  "تلك غنيمة المسلمين غدا إن شاء الله"  ثم قال  "من يحرسنا الليلة"  قال أنس بن أبي مرثد: أنا يا رسول الله قال  "فاركب"  فركب فرسا له فجاء إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  "استقبل هذا الشعب حتى تكون في أعلاه ولا تغز من قبلك الليلة"  فلما أصبحنا خرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى مصلاه فركع ركعتين فقال  "هل أحسستم فارسكم"  فقال رجل: يا رسول الله ما أحسسناه فثوب بالصلاة فجعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو يصلي يلتفت إلى الشعب حتى إذا قضى صلاته قال  "أبشروا فقد جاءكم فارسكم"  فجعلنا ننظر فى خلال الشجر في الشعب فإذا هو قد جاء حتى وقف على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: إني انطلقت حتى كنت في أعلى هذا الشعب حيث أمرتني فلما أصبحنا طلعت الشعبين كليهما فنظرت فلم أر أحدا فقال له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  "هل نزلت الليلة؟"  قال: لا إلا مصليا أو قاضي حاجة فقال له  "أوجبت فلا عليك أن لا تعمل بعدها"  ورواه النسائي عن محمد بن يحيى بن محمد بن كثير الحراني عن أبي توبة وهو الربيع بن نافع به.
"حديث آخر"  قال الإمام أحمد: حدثنا زيد بن الحباب حدثنا عبدالرحمن بن شريح سمعت محمد بن شمير الرعيني يقول: سمعت أبا عامر البجيني.
قال الإمام أحمد: وقال غيره زائدا أبا علي الحنفي يقول: سمعت أبا ريحانة يقول كنا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في غزوة فأتينا ذات ليلة إلى شرف فبتنا عليه فأصابنا برد شديد حتى رأيت من يحفر في الأرض يدخل فيها ويلقي عليه الجحفة يعني الترس فلما رأى ذلك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من الناس نادى" من يحرسنا هذه الليلة فأدعو له بدعاء يكون له فيه فضل"؟ فقال رجل من الأنصار: أنا يا رسول الله قال :  "ادن"  فدنا منه فقال  "من أنت؟"  فتسمى له الأنصاري ففتح رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بالدعاء فأكثر منه قال أبو ريحانة: فلما سمعت ما دعا به قلت أنا رجل آخر فقال  "ادن"  فدنوت فقال  "من أنت ؟"  قال: فقلت أبو ريحانة فدعا بدعاء دون ما دعا به للأنصاري ثم قال:  "حرمت النار على عين دمعت - أو بكت - من خشية الله وحرمت النار على عين سهرت في سبيل الله".
وروى النسائي منه  "حرمت النار"  إلى آخره عن عصمة بن الفضل عن زيد بن الحباب به وعن الحارث بن مسكين عن ابن وهب عن عبدالرحمن بن شريح به وأتم وقال في الروايتين: عن أبي علي البجيني.
"حديث آخر"  قال الترمذي: حدثنا نصر بن علي الجهضمي حدثنا بشر بن عمار وحدثنا شعيب بن زريق أبو شيبة عن عطاء الخراساني عن عطاء بن أبي رباح عن ابن عباس قال: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول  "عينان لا تمسهما النار عين بكت من خشية الله وعين باتت تحرس فى سبيل الله".
ثم قال: حسن غريب لا نعرفه إلا من حديث شعيب بن زريق قال: وفى الباب عن عثمان وأبي ريحانة  "قلت"  وقد تقدما ولله الحمد والمنة.
"حديث آخر"  قال الإمام أحمد: حدثنا يحيى بن غيلان حدثنا رشدين عن زياد عن سهل بن معاذ عن أبيه معاذ بن أنس عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال  "من حرس من وراء المسلمين متطوعا لا بأجرة سلطان لم ير النار بعينه إلا تحلة القسم فإن الله يقول: وإن منكم إلا واردها".
تفرد به أحمد رحمه الله.
"حديث آخر"  روى البخاري في صحيحه عن أبي هريرة قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  "تعس عبد الدينار وعبد الدرهم وعبد الخميصة إن أعطي رضي وإن لم يعط سخط تعس وانتكس وإذا شيك فلا انتقش طوبى لعبد أخذ بعنان فرسه في سبيل الله أشعث رأسه مغبرة قدماه إن كان في الحراسة كان في الحراسة وإن كان فى الساقة كان في الساقة إن استأذن لم يؤذن له وإن شفع لم يشفع"  فهذا آخر ما تيسر إيراده من الأحاديث المتعلقة بهذا المقام ولله الحمد على جزيل الإنعام وعلى تعاقب الأعوام والأيام.
وقال ابن جرير: حدثني المثنى حدثنا مطرف بن عبدالله المديني حدثنا مالك بن زيد بن أسلم قال: كتب أبو عبيدة إلى عمر بن الخطاب يذكر له جموعا من الروم وما يتخوف منهم فكتب إليه عمر: أما بعد فإنه مهما ينزل بعبد مؤمن من منزلة شدة يجعل الله له بعدها فرجا وإنه لن يغلب عسر يسرين وإن الله تعالى يقول  "يا أيها الذين آمنوا اصبروا وصابروا ورابطوا واتقوا الله لعلكم تفلحون"  وهكذا روى الحافظ ابن عساكر في ترجمة عبدالله بن المبارك من طريق محمد بن إبراهيم ابن أبي سكينة قال: أملى على عبدالله بن المبارك هذه الأبيات بطرسوس وودعته للخروج وأنشدها معي إلى الفضيل بن عياض في سنة سبعين ومائة وفي رواية سنة سبع وسبعين ومائة.
يا عابد الحرمين لو أبصرتنا لعلمت أنك في العبادة تلعـب 
من كان يخضب خده بدموعــــه فنحورنا بدمائنا تتخضـــــب 
أو كان يتعب خيله في باطــل فخيولنا يوم الصبيحة تتعــب 
ريح العبير لكم ونحن عبيرنا رهج السنابك والغبار الأطيب 
ولقد أتانا من مقال نبينــا قول الصحيح صادق لا يكـــذب 
لا يستوي غبار خيل الله فـي أنف امريء ودخان نار تلهــب 
هذا كتاب الله ينطق بيننــا ليس الشهيد بميت لا يكـــذب 
قال فلقيت الفضيل بن عياض بكتابه في المسجد الحرام فلما قرأه ذرفت عيناه وقال: صدق أبو عبدالرحمن ونصحني ثم قال: أنت ممن يكتب الحديث؟ قال قلت: نعم قال: فاكتب هذا الحديث كراء حملك كتاب أبي عبدالرحمن إلينا وأملى علي الفضيل بن عياض: حدثنا منصور بن المعتمر عن أبي صالح عن أبي هريرة: إن رجلا قال: يا رسول الله علمني عملا أنال به ثواب المجاهدين في سبيل الله فقال  "هل تستطيع أن تصلي فلا تفتر وتصوم فلا تفطر؟"  فقال يا رسول الله أنا أضعف من أن أستطيع ذلك ثم قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  "فوالذي نفسي بيده لو طوقت ذلك ما بلغت المجاهدين في سبيل الله أو ما علمت أن الفرس المجاهد ليستن في طوله فيكتب له بذلك الحسنات"؟ 
وقوله تعالى  "واتقوا الله"  أي في جميع أموركم وأحوالكم كما قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لمعاذ حين بعثه إلى اليمن  "اتق الله حيثما كنت وأتبع السيئة الحسنة تمحها وخالق الناس بخلق حسن" 
"لعلكم تفلحون"  أي في الدنيا والآخرة - وقال ابن جرير: حدثني يونس أنبأنا ابن وهب أنبأنا أبو صخر عن محمد بن كعب القرظي أنه كان يقول في قول الله عز وجل  "واتقوا الله لعلكم تفلحون"  يقول: اتقوني فيما بيني وبينكم لعلكم تفلحون يقول: غدا إذا لقيتموني - انتهى تفسير سورة آل عمران ولله الحمد والمنة نسأله الموت على الكتاب والسنة آمين.

----------


## العلمي أمل

في قتال الأعداء
قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: إِنَّ عِدَّةَ الشُّهُورِ عِندَ اللَّهِ اثْنَا عَشَرَ شَهْرًا فِي كِتَابِ اللَّهِ يَوْمَ خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ مِنْهَا أَرْبَعَةٌ حُرُمٌ ۚ ذَٰلِكَ الدِّينُ الْقَيِّمُ ۚ فَلَا تَظْلِمُوا فِيهِنَّ أَنفُسَكُمْ ۚ وَقَاتِلُوا الْمُشْرِكِينَ كَافَّةً كَمَا يُقَاتِلُونَكُم  ْ كَافَّةً ۚ وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ مَعَ الْمُتَّقِينَ (36) :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  (التوبة: 36)
وفي تفسير ابن كثير رحمه الله:
(36) قال الإمام أحمد: حدثنا إسماعيل أخبرنا أيوب أخبرنا محمد بن سيرين عن أبي بكرة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم خطب في حجته فقال " ألا إن الزمان قد استدار كهيئته يوم خلق الله السموات والأرض السنة اثنا عشر شهرا منها أربعة حرم ثلاثة متواليات ذو القعدة وذو الحجة والمحرم ورجب مضر الذي بين جمادى وشعبان " ثم قال " أي يوم هذا؟ " قلنا الله ورسوله أعلم فسكت حتى ظننا أنه سيسميه بغير اسمه قال " أليس يوم النحر؟ " قلنا بلى ثم قال " أي شهر هذا؟ "  قلنا الله ورسوله أعلم فسكت حتى ظننا أنه سيسميه بغير اسمه قال " أليس ذا الحجة؟ " قلنا بلى ثم قال " أي بلد هذا.؟" قلنا الله ورسوله أعلم فسكت حتى ظننا أنه سيسميه بغير اسمه قال " أليست البلدة؟ " قلنا بلى قال " فإن دماءكم وأموالكم - وأحسبه قال - وأعراضكم عليكم حرام كحرمة يومكم هذا في شهركم هدا في بلدكم هذا. وستلقون ربكم فيسألكم عن أعمالكم ألا لا ترجعوا بعدي ضلالا يضرب بعضكم رقاب بعض ألا هل بلغت؟ ألا ليبلغ الشاهد منكم الغائب فلعل من يبلغه يكون أوعى له من بعض من سمعه" رواه البخاري في التفسير وغيره.
ومسلم من حديث أيوب عن محمد وهو ابن سيرين عن عبدالرحمن بن أبي بكرة عن أبيه به وقد قال ابن جرير: حدثنا معمر حدثنا روح حدثنا أشعث عن محمد بن سيرين عن أبي هريرة قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " إن الزمان قد استدار كهيئته يوم خلق الله السموات والأرض وإن عدة الشهور عند الله اثنا عشر شهرا في كتاب الله يوم خلق السموات والأرض منها أربعة حرم ثلاثة متواليات - ذو القعدة وذو الحجة والمحرم - ورجب مضر الذي بين جمادى وشعبان "  ورواه البزار عن محمد بن معمر به.
ثم قال لا يروى عن أبي هريرة إلا من هذا الوجه وقد رواه ابن عون وقرة عن ابن سيرين عن عبدالرحمن بن أبي بكرة عن أبيه وقال ابن جرير أيضا: حدثني موسى بن عبدالرحمن المسروقي حدثنا زيد بن حباب حدثنا موسى بن عبيدة الربذي حدثني صدقة بن يسار عن ابن عمر قال: خطب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في حجة الوداع بمنى في أوسط أيام التشريق فقال " أيها الناس إن الزمان قد استدار فهو اليوم كهيئته يوم خلق الله السموات والأرض وإن عدة الشهور عند الله اثنا عشر شهرا منها أربعة حرم أولهن رجب مضر بين جمادى وشعبان وذو القعدة وذو الحجة والمحرم " وروى ابن مردوية من حديث موسى بن عبيدة عن عبدالله بن دينار عن ابن عمر مثله أو نحوه وقال حماد بن سلمة حدثني علي بن زيد عن أبي حمزة الرقاشي عن عمه وكانت له صحبة قال: كنت آخذا بزمام ناقة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في أوسط أيام التشريق أذود الناس عنه فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " ألا إن الزمان قد استدار كهيئة يوم خلق الله السموات والأرض وإن عدة الشهور عند الله اثنا عشر شهرا في كتاب الله يوم خلق السموات والأرض منها أربعة حرم فلا تظلموا فيهن أنفسكم " وقال سعيد بن منصور حدثنا أبو معاوية عن الكلبي عن أبي صالح عن ابن عباس في قوله " منها أربعة حرم " قال محرم ورجب وذو القعدة وذو الحجة وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحديث " إن الزمان قد استدار كهيئته يوم خلق الله السموات والأرض "تقرير منه صلوات الله وسلامه عليه وتثبيت للأمر على ما جعله الله في أول الأمر من غير تقديم ولا تأخير ولا زيادة ولا نقص ولا نسيء ولا تبديل كما قال في تحريم مكة " إن هذا البلد حرمه الله يوم خلق السموات والأرض فهو حرام بحرمة الله تعالى إلى يوم القيامة وهكذا قال ههنا " إن الزمان قد استدار كهيئته يوم خلق الله السموات والأرض "أي الأمر اليوم شرعا كما ابتدع الله ذلك في كتابه يوم خلق السموات والأرض وقد قال بعض المفسرين والمتكلمين على هذا الحديث إن المراد بقوله " قد استدار كهيئته يوم خلق الله السموات والأرض " أنه اتفق أن حج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في تلك السنة في ذي الحجة وأن العرب قد كانت نسأت النسيء يحجون في كثير من السنين بل أكثرها في غير ذي الحجة وزعموا أن حجة التصديق في سنة تسع كانت في ذي القعدة وفي هذا نظر كما سنبينه إذا تكلمنا عن النسيء وأغرب منه ما رواه الطبراني عن بعض السلف في جملة حديث أنه اتفق حج المسلمين واليهود والنصارى في يوم واحد وهو يوم النحر عام حجة الوداع والله أعلم.
" فصل "ذكر الشيخ علم الدين السخاوي في جزء جمعه سماه " المشهور في أسماء الأيام والشهور "
أن المحرم سمي بذلك لكونه شهرا محرما وعندي أنه سمي بذلك تأكيدا لتحريمه لأن العرب كانت تتقلب به فتحله عاما وتحرمه عاما قال ويجمع على محرمات ومحارم ومحاريم 
وصفر سمي بذلك لخلو بيوتهم منهم حين يخرجون للقتال والأسفار يقال صفر المكان إذا خلا ويجمع على أصفار كجمل وأجمال 
وشهر ربيع الأول سمي بذلك لارتباعهم فيه والارتباع الإقامة في عمارة الربع ويجمع على أربعاء كنصيب وأنصباء وعلى أربعة كرغيف وأرغفة 
وربيع الآخر كالأول 
وجمادى سمي بذلك لجمود الماء فيه قال: وكانت الشهور في حسابهم لا تدور وفي هذا نظر إذ كانت شهورهم منوطة بالأهلة فلابد من دورانها فلعلهم سموه بذلك أول ما سمي عند جمود الماء في البرد كما قال الشاعر: 
وليلة من جمادى ذات أندية لا يبصر العبد في ظلمائها الطنبا 
لا ينبح الكلب فيها غير واحدة حتى يلف على خرطومه الذنبــــــا 
ويجمع على جماديات كحبارى وحباريات وقد يذكر ويؤنث فيقال جمادى الأولى والأول وجمادى الآخر والآخرة 
ورجب من الترجيب وهو التعظيم ويجمع على أرجاب ورجاب ورجبات 
وشعبان من تشعب القبائل وتفرقها للغارة ويجمع على شعابين وشعابات 
ورمضان من شدة الرمضاء وهو الحر يقال رمضت الفصال إذا عطشت ويجمع على رمضانات ورماضين وأرمضة قال: وقول من قال أنه اسم من أسماء الله خطأ لا يعرج عليه ولا يلتفت إليه قلت: قد ورد في حديث ولكنه ضعيف وبينته في أول كتاب الصيام 
وشوال من شالت الإبل بأذنابها للطراق قال: ويجمع على شواول وشواويل وشوالات 
القعدة بفتح القاف - قلت وكسرها - لقعودهم فيه عن القتال والترحال ويجمع على ذوات القعدة 
الحجة بكسر الحاء - قلت وفتحها - سمي بذلك لإيقاعهم الحج فيه ويجمع على ذوات الحجة 
أسماء الأيام أولها الأحد ويجمع على آحاد وأوحاد ووحود 
ثم يوم الإثنين ويجمع على أثانين 
الثلاثاء يمد ويذكر ويؤنث ويجمع على ثلاثاوات وأثالث 
ثم الاربعاء بالمد ويجمع على أربعاوات وأرابيع 
والخميس يجمع على أخمسة وأخامس 
ثم الجمعة بضم الميم وإسكانها وفتحها أيضا ويجمع على جمع وجماعات 
السبت مأخوذ من السبت وهو القطع لانتهاء العدد عنده 
وكانت العرب تسمي الأيام أول ثم أهون ثم جبار ثم دبار ثم مؤنس ثم العروبة ثم شيار قال الشاعر: من العرب العرباء العاربة المتقدمين: أرجى أن أعيش وإن يومي بأول أو بأهون أو جبار
أو التالي دبار فإن أفته فمؤنس أو عروبة أو شيار
وقوله تعالى " منها أربعة حرم " فهذا مما كانت العرب أيضا في الجاهلية تحرمه وهو الذي كان عليه جمهورهم إلا طائفة منهم يقال لهم البسل كانوا يحرمون من السنة ثمانية أشهر تعمقا وتشديدا وأما قوله " ثلاثة متواليات ذو القعدة وذو الحجة والمحرم ورجب مضر الذي بين جمادى وشعبان " فإنما أضافه إلى مضر ليبين صحة قولهم في رجب أنه الشهر الذي بين جمادى وشعبان لا كما تظنه ربيعة من أن رجب المحرم هو الشهر الذي بين شعبان وشوال وهو رمضان اليوم فبين صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه رجب مضر لا رجب ربيعة وإنما كانت الأشهر المحرمة أربعة ثلاثة سرد وواحد فرد لأجل أداء مناسك الحج والعمرة فحرم قبل أشهر الحج شهرا وهو ذو القعدة لأنهم يقعدون فيه عن القتال وحرم شهر ذي الحجة لأنهم يوقعون فيه الحج ويشتغلون بأداء المناسك وحرم بعده شهرا آخر وهو المحرم ليرجعوا فيه إلى أقصى بلادهم آمنين وحرم رجب في وسط الحول لأجل زيارة البيت والاعتمار به لمن يقدم إليه من أقصى جزيرة العرب فيزوره ثم يعود إلى وطنه فيه آمنا وقوله " ذلك الدين القيم " أي هذا هو الشرع المستقيم من امتثال أمر الله فيما جعل من الأشهر الحرم والحذو بها على ما سبق من كتاب الله الأول قال تعالى " فلا تظلموا فيهن أنفسكم"  أي في هذه الأشهر المحرمة لأنها آكد وأبلغ في الإثم من غيرها كما أن المعاصي في البلد الحرام تضاعف لقوله تعالى" ومن يرد فيه بإلحاد بظلم نذقه من عذاب أليم "وكذا الشهر الحرام تغلظ فيه الآثام ولهذا تغلظ فيه الدية في مذهب الشافعي وطائفة كثيرة من العلماء وكذا في حق من قتل في الحرم أو قتل ذا محرم وقال حماد بن سلمة عن علي بن زيد عن يوسف بن مهران عن ابن عباس في قوله " فلا تظلموا فيهن أنفسكم " قال في الشهور كلها وقال علي بن أبي طلحة عن ابن عباس قوله " إن عدة الشهور عند الله " الآية فلا تظلموا فيهن أنفسكم في كلهن ثم اختص من ذلك أربعة أشهر فجعلهن حراما وعظم حرماتهن وجعل الذنب فيهن أعظم والعمل الصالح والأجر أعظم وقال قتادة في قوله " فلا تظلمـوا فيهن أنفسكم " إن الظلم في الأشهر الحرم أعظم خطيئة ووزرا من الظلم فيما سواها.
وإن كان الظلم على كل حال عظيما ولكن الله يعظم من أمره ما يشاء وقال: إن الله اصطفى صفايا من خلقه اصطفى من الملائكة رسلا ومن الناس رسلا واصطفى من الكلام ذكره واصطفى من الأرض المساجد واصطفى من الشهور رمضان والأشهر الحرم واصطفى من الأيام يوم الجمعة واصطفى من الليالي ليلة القدر فعظموا ما عظم الله.
فإنما تعظيم الأمور بما عظمها الله به عند أهل الفهم وأهل العقل وقال الثوري عن قيس بن مسلم عن الحسن عن محمد بن الحنفية بأن لا تحرموهن كحرمتهن وقال محمد بن إسحاق " فلا تظلموا فيهن أنفسكم"  أي لا تجعلوا حراما حلالا ولا حلالها حراما كما فعل أهل الشرك فإنما النسيء الذي كانوا يصنعون من ذلك زيادة في الكفر  "يضل به الذين كفروا " الآية وهذا القول اختيار ابن جرير.
وقوله " وقاتلوا المشركين كافة " أي جميعكم " كما يقاتلونكم كافة "  أي جميعهم " واعلموا أن الله مع المتقين " وقد اختلف العلماء في تحريم ابتداء القتال في الشهر الحرام هل هو منسوخ أو محكم على قولين " أحدهما "وهو الأشهر أنه منسوخ لأنه تعالى قال ههنا " فلا تظلموا فيهن أنفسكم "وأمر بقتال المشركين وظاهر السياق مشعر بأنه أمر بذلك أمرا عاما ولو كان محرما في الشهر الحرام لأوشك أن يقيده بانسلاخها ولأن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حاصر أهل الطائف في شهر حرام وهو ذو القعدة كما ثبت في الصحيحين أنه خرج إلى هوازن في شوال فلما كسرهم واستفاء أموالهم ورجع فلهم لجئوا إلى الطائف فعمد إلى الطائف فحاصرهم أربعين يوما وانصرف ولم يفتحها فثبت أنه حاصر في الشهر الحرام والقول الآخر أن ابتداء القتال في الشهر الحرام حرام وأنه لم ينسخ تحريم الشهر الحرام لقوله تعالى " يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تحلوا شعائر الله ولا الشهر الحرام " وقال " الشهر الحرام بالشهر الحرام والحرمات قصاص فمن اعتدى عليكم فاعتدوا عليه بمثل ما اعتدى عليكم " الآية وقال " فإذا انسلخ الأشهر الحرم فاقتلوا المشركين " الآية وقد تقدم أنها الأربعة المقررة في كل سنة لا أشهر التسيير على أحد القولين.
وأما قوله تعالى " وقاتلوا المشركين كافة كما يقاتلونكم كافة " فيحتمل أنه منقطع عما قبله وأنه حكم مستأنف ويكون من باب التهييج والتحضيض أي كما يجتمعون لحربكم إذا حاربوكم فاجتمعوا أنتم أيضا لهم إذا حاربتموهم وقاتلوهم بنظير ما يفعلون ويحتمل أنه أذن للمؤمنين بقتال المشركين في الشهر الحرام إذا كانت البداءة منهم كما قال تعالى " الشهر الحرام بالشهر الحرام والحرمات قصاص " وقال تعالى " ولا تقاتلوهم عند المسجد الحرام حتى يقاتلوكم فيه فإن قاتلوكم فاقتلوهم " الآية.
وهكذا الجواب عن حصار رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أهل الطائف واستصحابه الحصار إلى أن دخل الشهر الحرام فإنه من تتمة قتال هوازن وأحلافها من ثقيف فإنهم هم الذين ابتدءوا القتال وجمعوا الرجال ودعوا إلى الحرب والنزال فعندما قصدهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كما تقدم فلما تحصنوا بالطائف ذهب إليهم لينزلهم من حصونهم فنالوا من المسلمين وقتلوا جماعة واستمر الحصار بالمجانيق وغيرها قريبا من أربعين يوما وكان ابتداؤه في شهر حلال ودخل الشهر الحرام فاستمر فيه أياما ثم قفل عنهم لأنه يغتفر في الدوام ما لا يغتفر في الابتداء وهذا أمر مقرر وله نظائر كثيرة والله أعلم ولنذكر الأحاديث الواردة في ذلك. وقد حررنا ذلك في السيرة والله أعلم.

----------


## العلمي أمل

في العدل مع الخصوم
قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا كُونُوا قَوَّامِينَ لِلَّهِ شُهَدَاءَ بِالْقِسْطِ ۖ وَلَا يَجْرِمَنَّكُمْ شَنَآنُ قَوْمٍ عَلَىٰ أَلَّا تَعْدِلُوا ۚ اعْدِلُوا هُوَ أَقْرَبُ لِلتَّقْوَىٰ ۖ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ ۚ إِنَّ اللَّهَ خَبِيرٌ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ (8) :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  (المائدة: 8)
وفي تفسير ابن كثير رحمه الله:
(8) قوله تعالى  "يا أيها الذين آمنوا كونوا قوامين لله"  أي كونوا قوامين بالحق لله عز وجل لا لأجل الناس والسمعة وكونوا " شهداء بالقسط " أي بالعدل لا بالجور وقد ثبت في الصحيحين عن النعمان بن بشير أنه قال: نحلني أبي نحلا فقالت أمي عمرة بنت رواحة: لا أرضى حتى تشهد عليه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فجاءه ليشهده على صدقتي فقال: أكل ولدك نحلت مثله؟ قال لا قال:  "اتقوا الله واعدلوا في أولادكم - وقال - إنى لا أشهد على جور"  قال: فرجع أبي فرد تلك الصدقة وقوله تعالى " ولا يجرمنكم شنآن قوم على أن لا تعدلوا " أي لا يحملنكم بغض قوم على ترك العدل فيهم بل استعملوا العدل في كل أحد صديقا كان أو عدوا ولهذا قال " اعدلوا هو أقرب للتقوى " أي أقرب إلى التقوى من تركه ودل الفعل على المصدر الذي عاد الضمير عليه في نظائره من القرآن وغيره كما في قوله " وإن قيل لكم ارجعوا فارجعوا هو أزكى لكم " وقوله: هو أقرب للتقوى من باب استعمال أفعل التفضيل في المحل الذي ليس في الجانب الآخر منه شيء كما في قوله تعالى " أصحاب الجنة يومئذ خير مستقرا وأحسن مقيلا "وكقول بعض الصحابيات لعمر: أنت أفظ وأغلظ من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ثم قال تعالى " واتقوا الله إن الله خبير بما تعملون " أي وسيجزيكم على ما علم من أفعالكم التي عملتموها إن خيرا فخير وإن شرا فشر ولهذا قال بعده " وعد الله الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات لهم مغفرة ".

----------


## العلمي أمل

في المعاملات
قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لَا تَأْكُلُوا الرِّبَا أَضْعَافًا مُّضَاعَفَةً ۖ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ (130) :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  (آل عمران: 130)
وفي تفسير ابن كثير رحمه الله:
(130) يقول تعالى ناهيا عباده المؤمنين عن تعاطي الربا وأكله أضعافا مضاعفة كما كانوا في الجاهلية يقولون إذا حل أجل الدين إما أن تَقضي وإما أن تُربي فإن قضاه وإلا زاده في المدة وزاده الآخر في القدر وهكذا كل عام فربما تضاعف القليل حتى يصير كثيرا مضاعفا وأمر تعالى عباده بالتقوى لعلهم يفلحون في الأولى وفي الآخرة.

----------


## العلمي أمل

في الحلال والحرام
قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: قُل لَّا يَسْتَوِي الْخَبِيثُ وَالطَّيِّبُ وَلَوْ أَعْجَبَكَ كَثْرَةُ الْخَبِيثِ ۚ فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ يَا أُولِي الْأَلْبَابِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ (100) :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: (المائدة: 100)
وفي تفسير ابن كثير رحمه الله:
(100) يقول تعالى لرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم {قل} يا محمد {لا يستوي الخبيث والطيب ولو أعجبك} أي يا أيها الإنسان {كثرة الخبيث} يعني أن القليل الحلال النافع خير من الكثير الحرام الضار, كما جاء في الحديث «ما قل وكفى خير مما كثر وألهى» وقال أبوالقاسم البغوي في معجمه: حدثنا أحمد بن زهير, حدثنا الحوطي, حدثنا محمد بن شعيب, حدثنا معان بن رفاعة عن أبي عبد الملك علي بن يزيد عن القاسم, عن أبي أمامة أن ثعلبة بن حاطب الأنصاري قال: يا رسول الله, ادع الله أن يرزقني مالاً, فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم «قليل تؤدي شكره, خير من كثير لا تطيقه» {فاتقوا الله يا أولي الألباب} أي يا ذوي العقول الصحيحة المستقيمة, وتجنبوا الحرام ودعوه واقنعوا بالحلال واكتفوا به, لعلكم تفلحون, أي في الدنيا والاَخرة.

----------


## العلمي أمل

في الأحوال الشخصية
 قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ إِذَا طَلَّقْتُمُ النِّسَاءَ فَطَلِّقُوهُنَّ لِعِدَّتِهِنَّ وَأَحْصُوا الْعِدَّةَ ۖ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ رَبَّكُمْ ۖ لَا تُخْرِجُوهُنَّ مِن بُيُوتِهِنَّ وَلَا يَخْرُجْنَ إِلَّا أَن يَأْتِينَ بِفَاحِشَةٍ مُّبَيِّنَةٍ ۚ وَتِلْكَ حُدُودُ اللَّهِ ۚ وَمَن يَتَعَدَّ حُدُودَ اللَّهِ فَقَدْ ظَلَمَ نَفْسَهُ ۚ لَا تَدْرِي لَعَلَّ اللَّهَ يُحْدِثُ بَعْدَ ذَٰلِكَ أَمْرًا (1) :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  (الطلاق: 1)
وفي تفسير ابن كثير رحمه الله:
(1) خوطب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أولا تشريفا وتكريما ثم خاطب الأمة تبعا فقال تعالى  "يا أيها النبي إذا طلقتم النساء فطلقوهن لعدتهن"  وقال ابن أبي حاتم ثنا محمد بن ثواب بن سعيد الهباري ثنا أسباط بن محمد عن سعيد عن قتادة عن أنس قال: طلق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حفصة فأتت أهلها فأنزل الله تعالى  "يا أيها النبي إذا طلقتم النساء فطلقوهن لعدتهن"  فقيل له راجعها فإنها صوامة قوامة وهي من أزواجك ونسائك في الجنة ورواه ابن جرير عن ابن بشار عن عبدالأعلى عن سعيد عن قتادة فذكره مرسلا وقد ورد من غير وجه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم طلق حفصة ثم راجعها وقال البخاري ثنا يحيى بن بكير ثنا الليث حدثني عقيل عن ابن شهاب أخبرني سالم أن عبدالله بن عمر أخبره أنه طلق امرأة له وهي حائض فذكر عمر لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فتغيظ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم منه ثم قال  "ليراجعها ثم يمسكها حتى تطهر ثم تحيض فتطهر فإن بدا له أن يطلقها فليطلقها طاهرا قبل أن يمسها فتلك العدة التي أمر بها الله عز وجل"  هكذا رواه البخاري ههنا وقد رواه في مواضع من كتابه ومسلم ولفظه  "فتلك العدة التي أمر الله أن يطلق لها النساء"  ورواه أصحاب الكتب والمسانيد من طرق متعددة وألفاظ كثيرة وموضع استقصائها كتب الأحكام وأمس لفظ يورد ههنا ما رواه مسلم في صحيحه من طريق ابن جريج أخبرني أبو الزبير أنه سمع عبدالرحمن بن أيمن مولى عزة يسأل ابن عمر وأبو الزبير يسمع: كيف ترى في الرجل طلق امرأته حائضا فقال طلق ابن عمر امرأته حائضا على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  "ليراجعها- فردها وقال - إذا طهرت فليطلق أو يمسك"  قال ابن عمر: وقرأ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  "يا أيها النبي إذا طلقتم النساء فطلقوهن لعدتهن" وقال الأعمش عن مالك بن الحارث عن عبدالرحمن بن يزيد عن عبدالله في قوله تعالى  "فطلقوهن لعدتهن"  قال الطهر من غير جماع وروي عن ابن عمر وعطاء ومجاهد والحسن وابن سيرين وقتادة وميمون بن مهران ومقاتل بن حيان مثل ذلك وهو رواية عن عكرمة والضحاك وقال علي بن أبي طلحة عن ابن عباس في قوله تعالى  "فطلقوهن لعدتهن" قال لا يطلقها وهي حائض ولا في طهر قد جامعها فيه ولكن يتركها حتى إذا حاضت وطهرت طلقها تطليقة.
وقال عكرمة  "فطلقوهن لعدتهن"  العدة الطهر والقرء الحيضة أن يطلقها حبلى مستبينا حملها ولا يطلقها وقد طاف عليها ولا يدري حبلى هي أم لا.
ومن هاهنا أخذ الفقهاء أحكام الطلاق وقسموه إلى طلاق سنة وطلاق بدعة فطلاق السنة أن يطلقها من غير جماع أو حاملا قد استبان حملها والبدعة هو أن يطلقها في حال الحيض أو في طهر قد جامعها فيه ولا يدري أحملت أم لا وطلاق ثالث لا سنة فيه ولا بدعة وهو طلاق الصغيرة والآيسة وغير المدخول بها وتحرير الكلام في ذلك وما يتعلق به مستقصى في كتب الفروع والله سبحانه وتعالى أعلم.
وقوله تعالى  "واحصوا العدة"  أي احفظوها واعرفوا ابتداءها وانتهاءها لئلا تطول العدة على المرأة فتمتنع من الأزواج  "واتقوا الله ربكم"  أي في ذلك وقوله تعالى  "لا تخرجوهن من بيوتهن ولا يخرجن"  أي في مدة العدة لها حق السكنى على الزوج ما دامت معتدة منه فليس للرجل أن يخرجها ولا يجوز لها أيضا الخروج لأنها معتقلة لحق الزوج أيضا.
وقوله تعالى  "إلا أن يأتين بفاحشة مبينة"  أي لا يخرجن من بيوتهن إلا أن ترتكب المرأة فاحشة مبينة فتخرج من المنزل والفاحشة المبينة تشمل الزنا كما قاله ابن مسعود وابن عباس وسعيد بن المسيب والشعبي والحسن وابن سيرين ومجاهد وعكرمة وسعيد بن جبير وأبو قلابة وأبو صالح والضحاك وزيد بن أسلم وعطاء الخراساني والسدي وسعيد بن أبي هلال وغيرهم وتشمل ما إذا نشزت المرأة أو بذت على أهل الرجل وآذتهم في الكلام والفعال كما قاله أبي بن كعب وابن عباس وعكرمة وغيرهم وقوله تعالى  "وتلك حدود الله"  أي شرائعه ومحارمه  "ومن يتعد حدود الله"  أي يخرج عنها ويتجاوزها إلى غيرها ولا يأتمر بها  "فقد ظلم نفسه"  أي بفعل ذلك.
وقوله تعالى  "لا تدري لعل الله يحدث بعد ذلك أمرا"  أي إنما أبقينا المطلقة في منزل الزوج فى مدة العدة لعل الزوج يندم على طلاقها ويخلق الله تعالى في قلبه رجعتها فيكون ذلك أيسر وأسهل.
قال الزهري عن عبيدالله بن عبدالله عن فاطمة بنت قيس في قوله تعالى  "لا تدري لعل الله يحدث بعد ذلك أمرا"  قالت هي الرجعة وكذا قال الشعبي وعطاء وقتادة والضحاك ومقاتل بن حيان والثوري ومن ههنا ذهب من ذهب من السلف ومن تابعهم كالإمام أحمد بن حنبل رحمهم الله تعالى إلى أنه لا تجب السكنى للمبتوتة أي المقطوعة وكذا المتوفى عنها زوجها واعتمدوا أيضا على حديث فاطمة بنت قيس الفهرية حين طلقها زوجها أبو عمرو بن حفص آخر ثلاث تطليقات وكان غائبا عنها باليمن فأرسل إليها بذلك فأرسل إليها وكيله بشعير يعني نفقة فتسخطته فقال والله ليس لك علينا نفقة فأتت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال  "ليس لك عليه نفقة"  ولمسلم  "ولا سكنى"  وأمرها أن تعتد في بيت أم شريك ثم قال  "تلك امرأة يغشاها أصحابي اعتدي عند ابن أم مكتوم فإنه رجل أعمى تضعين ثيابك"  الحديث وقد رواه الإمام أحمد من طريق أخرى بلفظ آخر فقال حدثنا يحيى بن سعيد حدثنا مجالد ثنا عامر قال: قدمت المدينة فأتيت فاطمة بنت قيس فحدثتني أن زوجها طلقها على عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فبعثه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في سرية قالت فقال لي أخوه أخرجي من الدار فقلت إن لي نفقة وسكنى حتى يحل الأجل قال لا قالت فأتيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقلت: إن فلانا طلقني وأن أخاه أخرجني ومنعني السكنى والنفقة فقال له  "مالك ولابنة آل قيس؟"  قال يا رسول الله إن أخي طلقها ثلاثا جميعا قالت: فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  "انظري يا بنت آل قيس إنما النفقة والسكنى للمرأة على زوجها ما كانت له عليها رجعة فإذا لم يكن له عليها رجعة فلا نفقة ولا سكنى اخرجي فانزلي على فلانة ثم قال إنه يتحدث إليها انزلي على ابن أم مكتوم فإنه أعمى لا يراك"  وذكر تمام الحديث.
وقال أبو القاسم الطبراني ثنا أحمد بن عبدالله البزار التستري ثنا إسحاق بن إبراهيم الصواف ثنا بكر بن بكار ثنا سعيد بن يزيد البجلي ثنا عامر الشعبي أنه دخل على فاطمة بنت قيس أخت الضحاك بن قيس القرشي وزوجها أبوعمرو بن حفص بن المغيرة المخزومي فقالت إن أبا عمرو بن حفص أرسل إلي وهو منطلق في جيش إلى اليمن بطلاقي فسألت أولياءه النفقة علي والسكنى فقالوا ما أرسل إلينا في ذلك شيئا ولا أوصانا به فانطلقت إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقلت يا رسول الله إن أبا عمرو بن حفص أرسل إلي بطلاقي فسألت أولياءه السكنى والنفقة علي فقال أولياؤه لم يرسل إلينا في ذلك بشيء فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  "إنما السكنى والنفقة للمرأة إذا كان لزوجها عليها رجعة فإذا كانت لا تحل له حتى تنكح غيره فلا نفقة لها ولا سكنى"  وكذا رواه النسائي عن أحمد بن يحيى الصوفي عن أبى نعيم الفضل بن دكين عن سعيد بن يزيد وهو الأحمسي البجلي الكوفي قال أبو حاتم الرازي وهو شيخ يروى عنه.

----------


## العلمي أمل

من ثمرات التقوى وآثارها الكثيرة
 نوال معية الله قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: إِنَّ اللَّهَ مَعَ الَّذِينَ اتَّقَوا وَّالَّذِينَ هُم مُّحْسِنُونَ (128) :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  (النحل: 128)
وفي تفسير ابن كثير رحمه الله:
(128) وقوله  "إن الله مع الذين اتقوا والذين هم محسنون"  أي معهم بتأييده ونصره ومعونته وهديه وسعيه وهذه معية خاصة كقوله  "إذ يوحي ربك إلى الملائكة أني معكم فثبتوا الذين آمنوا"  وقوله لموسى وهارون  "لا تخافا إنني معكما أسمع وأرى"  وقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم للصديق وهما في الغار  "لا تحزن إن الله معنا"  وأما المعية العامة فبالسمع والبصر والعلم كقوله تعالى  "وهو معكم أينما كنتم والله بما تعملون بصير"  وكقوله تعالى "ألم تر أن الله يعلم ما في السموات وما في الأرض ما يكون من نجوى ثلاثة إلا هو رابعهم ولا خمسة إلا هو سادسهم ولا أدنى من ذلك ولا أكثر إلا هو معهم أينما كانوا"  وكما قال تعالى  "وما تكون في شأن وما تتلو منه من قرآن ولا تعملون من عمل إلا كنا عليكم شهودا"  الآية ؛ ومعنى  "الذين اتقوا"  أي تركوا المحرمات  "الذين هم محسنون"  أي فعلوا الطاعات فهؤلاء الله يحفظهم ويكلؤهم وينصرهم ويؤيدهم ويظفرهم على أعدائهم ومخالفيهم وقال ابن أبي حاتم ثنا أبي ثنا محمد بن بشار ثنا أبو أحمد الزبير ثنا مسعر عن ابن عون عن محمد بن حاطب قال كان عثمان رضي الله عنه من الذين آمنوا والذين اتقوا والذين هم محسنون.
نوال حب الله قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: بَلَىٰ مَنْ أَوْفَىٰ بِعَهْدِهِ وَاتَّقَىٰ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُتَّقِينَ (76) :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  (آل عمران: 76)
وفي تفسير ابن كثير رحمه الله:
(76) قال تعالى  "بلى من أوفى بعهده واتقى"  أي لكن من أوفى بعهده واتقى منكم يا أهل الكتاب الذي عاهدكم الله عليه من الإيمان بمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا بعث كما أخذ العهد والميثاق على الأنبياء وأممهم بذلك واتقى محارم الله واتبع طاعته وشريعته التي بعث بها خاتم رسله وسيدهم فإن الله يحب المتقين.
نوال نصر الله قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: قَالَ مُوسَىٰ لِقَوْمِهِ اسْتَعِينُوا بِاللَّهِ وَاصْبِرُوا ۖ إِنَّ الْأَرْضَ لِلَّهِ يُورِثُهَا مَن يَشَاءُ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ ۖ وَالْعَاقِبَةُ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ (128) :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  (الأعراف: 128)
وفي تفسير ابن كثير رحمه الله:
(128) لما صمم فرعون على ما ذكره من المساءة لبني إسرائيل  "قال موسى لقومه استعينوا بالله واصبروا"  ووعدهم بالعاقبة وأن الدار ستصير لهم في قوله  "إن الأرض لله يورثها من يشاء من عباده والعاقبة للمتقين".
نوال رحمة الله وهدايته قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَآمِنُوا بِرَسُولِهِ يُؤْتِكُمْ كِفْلَيْنِ مِن رَّحْمَتِهِ وَيَجْعَل لَّكُمْ نُورًا تَمْشُونَ بِهِ وَيَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ ۚ وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ (28) :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  (الحديد: 28)
وفي تفسير ابن كثير رحمه الله:
(28) قد تقدم في رواية النسائي عن ابن عباس أنه حمل هذه الآية على مؤمني أهل الكتاب وأنهم يؤتون أجرهم مرتين كما في الآية التي في القصص وكما في حديث الشعبي عن أبي بردة عن أبيه عن أبي موسى الأشعري قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  "ثلاثة يؤتون أجرهم مرتين: رجل من أهل الكتاب آمن بنبيه وآمن بي فله أجران وعبد مملوك أدى حق الله وحق مواليه فله أجران ورجل أدب أمته فأحسن تأديبها ثم أعتقها وتزوجها فله أجران"  أخرجه في الصحيحين ووافق ابن عباس على هذا التفسير الضحاك وعتبة بن أبي حكيم وغيرهما وهو اختيار ابن جرير وقال سعيد بن جبير لما افتخر أهل الكتاب بأنهم يؤتون أجرهم مرتين أنزل الله تعالى عليه هذه الآية في حق هذه الأمة  "يا أيها الذين آمنوا اتقوا الله وآمنوا برسوله يؤتكم كفلين"  أي ضعفين  "من رحمته"  وزادهم  "ويجعل لكم نورا تمشون به"  يعني هدى يتبصر به من العمى والجهالة ويغفر لكم ففضلهم بالنور والمغفرة رواه ابن جرير عنه وهذه الآية كقوله تعالى  "يا أيها الذين أمنوا إن تتقوا الله يجعل لكم فرقانا ويكفر عنكم سيئاتكم ويغفر لكم والله ذو الفضل العظيم"  وقال سعيد بن عبدالعزيز سأل عمر بن الخطاب حبرا من أحبار يهود أفضل ما ضعف لكم حسنة قال كفل ثلاثمائة وخمسين حسنة قال فحمد الله عمر على أنه أعطانا كفلين ثم ذكر سعيد قول الله عز وجل  "يؤتكم كفلين من رحمته"  قال سعيد: والكفلان في الجمعة مثل ذلك رواه ابن جرير ومما يؤيد هذا القول ما رواه الإمام أحمد حدثنا إسماعيل حدثنا أيوب عن نافع عن ابن عمر قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم "مثلكم ومثل اليهود والنصارى كمثل رجل استعمل عمالا فقال من يعمل لي من صلاة الصبح إلى نصف النهار على قيراط قيراط؟ ألا فعملت اليهود ثم قال من يعمل لي من صلاة الظهر إلى صلاة العصر على قيراط؟ قيراط ؟ ألا فعملت النصارى ثم قال من يعمل لي من صلاة العصر إلى غروب الشمس على قيراطين قيراطين؟ ألا فأنتم الذين عملتم فغضبت النصارى واليهود وقالوا نحن أكثر عملا وأقل عطاء قال هل ظلمتكم من أجركم شيئا؟ قالوا لا قال فإنما هو فضلي أوتيه من أشاء"  قال أحمد وحدثناه مؤمل عن سفيان عن عبدالله بن دينار عن ابن عمر نحو حديث نافع عنه انفرد بإخراجه البخاري فرواه عن سليمان بن حرب عن حماد عن نافع به وعن قتيبة عن الليث عن نافع بمثله وقال البخاري حدثنا محمد بن العلاء حدثنا أبو أسامة عن يزيد عن أبي بردة عن أبي موسى عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال" مثل المسلمين واليهود والنصارى كمثل رجل استعمل قوما يعملون له عملا يوما إلى الليل على أجر معلوم فعملوا إلى نصف النهار فقالوا لا حاجة لنا فى أجرك الذي شرطت لنا وما عملنا باطل فقال لهم لا تفعلوا أكملوا بقية عملكم وخذوا أجركم كاملا فأبوا وتركوا واستأجر آخرين بعدهم فقال أكملوا بقية يومكم ولكم الذي شرطت لهم من الأجر فعملوا حتى إذا كان حين صلوا العصر قالوا ما عملنا باطل ولك الأجر الذي جعلت لنا فيه فقال أكملوا بقية عملكم فإنما بقي من النهار يسيرا فأبوا فاستأجر قوما أن يعملوا له بقية يومهم فعملوا بقية يومهم حتى غابت الشمس فاستكملوا أجر الفريقين كليهما فذلك مثلهم ومثل ما قبلوا من هذا النور"  انفرد به البخاري.
.../...

----------


## العلمي أمل

الخروج من الأزمات وسعة الرزق
قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: فَإِذَا بَلَغْنَ أَجَلَهُنَّ فَأَمْسِكُوهُنّ  َ بِمَعْرُوفٍ أَوْ فَارِقُوهُنَّ بِمَعْرُوفٍ وَأَشْهِدُوا ذَوَيْ عَدْلٍ مِّنكُمْ وَأَقِيمُوا الشَّهَادَةَ لِلَّهِ ۚ ذَٰلِكُمْ يُوعَظُ بِهِ مَن كَانَ يُؤْمِنُ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ ۚ وَمَن يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَل لَّهُ مَخْرَجًا (2) وَيَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَا يَحْتَسِبُ ۚ وَمَن يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُ ۚ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بَالِغُ أَمْرِهِ ۚ قَدْ جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدْرًا (3) وَاللَّائِي يَئِسْنَ مِنَ الْمَحِيضِ مِن نِّسَائِكُمْ إِنِ ارْتَبْتُمْ فَعِدَّتُهُنَّ ثَلَاثَةُ أَشْهُرٍ وَاللَّائِي لَمْ يَحِضْنَ ۚ وَأُولَاتُ الْأَحْمَالِ أَجَلُهُنَّ أَن يَضَعْنَ حَمْلَهُنَّ ۚ وَمَن يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَل لَّهُ مِنْ أَمْرِهِ يُسْرًا (4) :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  (الطلاق: 2-4)
وفي تفسير ابن كثير رحمه الله:
(2) يقول تعالى فإذا بلغت المعتدات أجلهن أي شارفن على انقضاء العدة وقاربن ذلك ولكن لم تفرغ العدة الكلية فحينئذ إما أن يعزم الزوج على إمساكها وهو رجعتها إلى عصمة نكاحه والاستمرار بها على ما كانت عليه عنده  "بمعروف"  أي محسنا إليها في صحبتها وإما أن يعزم على مفارقتها بمعروف أي من غير مقابحة ولا مشاتمة ولا تعنيف بل يطلقها على وجه جميل وسبيل حسن وقوله تعالى  "وأشهدوا ذوي عدل منكم"  أي على الرجعة إذا عزمتم عليها كما رواه أبو داود وابن ماجه عن عمران بن حصين أنه سئل عن الرجل يطلق المرأة ثم يقع بها ولم يشهد على طلاقها ولا على رجعتها فقال طلقت لغير سنة ورجعت لغير سنة وأشهد على طلاقها وعلى رجعتها ولا تعد وقال ابن جريج كان عطاء يقول  "وأشهدوا ذوي عدل منكم"  قال لا يجوز في نكاح ولا طلاق ولا رجاع إلا شاهدا عدل كما قال الله عز وجل إلا أن يكون من عذر.
وقوله تعالى  "ذلكم يوعظ به من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر"  أي هذا الذي أمرناكم به من الإشهاد وإقامة الشهادة إنما يأتمر به من يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر وأنه شرع هذا ومن يخاف عقاب الله في الدار الآخرة ومن ههنا ذهب الشافعي في أحد قوليه إلى وجوب الإشهاد في الرجعة كما يجب عنده في ابتداء النكاح وقد قال بهذا طائفة من العلماء ومن قال بهذا يقول إن الرجعة لا تصح إلا بالقول ليقع الإشهاد عليها.
وقوله تعالى  "ومن يتق الله يجعل له مخرجا ويرزقه من حيث لا يحتسب"  أي ومن يتق الله فيما أمره به وترك ما نهاه عنه يجعل له من أمره مخرجا ويرزقه من حيث لا يحتسب أى من جهة لا تخطر بباله قال الإمام أحمد حدثنا يزيد أنا كهمس بن الحسن حدثنا أبو السليل عن أبي ذر قال: جعل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يتلو عليّ هذه الآية  "ومن يتق الله يجعل له مخرجا ويرزقه من حيث لا يحتسب"  حتى فرغ من الآية ثم قال  "يا أبا ذر لو أن الناس كلهم أخذوا بها كفتهم"  وقال فجعل يتلوها ويرددها علي حتى نعست ثم قال  "يا أبا ذر كيف تصنع إذا أخرجت من المدينة؟"  قلت إلى السعة والدعة أنطلق فأكون حمامة من حمام مكة قال  "كيف تصنع إذا خرجت من مكة؟"  قال: قلت إلى السعة والدعة إلى الشام والأرض المقدسة قال  "وكيف تصنع إذا أخرجت من الشام؟ قلت إذا والذي بعثك بالحق أضع سيفي على عاتقي قال  "أو خير من ذلك" قلت أو خير من ذلك؟" قال  "تسمع وتطيع وإن كان عبدا حبشيا".
(3) وقال ابن أبي حاتم ثنا أحمد بن منصور الرمادي ثنا علي بن عبيد ثنا ذكريا عن عامر عن شتير بن شكل قال سمعت عبدالله بن مسعود يقول إن أجمع آية في القرآن  "إن الله يأمر بالعدل والإحسان"  وإن أكبر آية في القرآن فرجا  "ومن يتق الله يجعل له مخرجا"  وفي المسند حدثني مهدي بن جعفر ثنا الوليد بن مسلم عن الحكم بن مصعب عن محمد بن علي بن عبدالله بن عباس عن أبيه عن جده عبدالله بن عباس قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  "من أكثر من الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ورزقه من حيث لا يحتسب".
وقال علي بن أبي طلحة عن ابن عباس  "ومن يتق الله يجعل له مخرجا"  يقول ينجيه من كل كرب في الدنيا والآخرة  "ويرزقه من حيث لا يحتسب" وقال الربيع بن خيثم  "يجعل له مخرجا"  أي من كل شيء ضاق على الناس وقال عكرمة من طلق كما أمره الله يجعل له مخرجا وكذا روي عن ابن عباس والضحاك وقال ابن مسعود ومسروق  "ومن يتق الله يجعل له مخرجا"  يعلم أن الله وإن شاء أعطى وإن شاء منع  "من حيث لا يحتسب"  أي من حيث لا يدري.
وقال قتادة  "ومن يتق الله يجعل له مخرجا"  أي من شبهات الأمور والكرب عند الموت  "ويرزقه من حيث لا يحتسب"  من حيث يرجو ولا يأمل وقال السدي  "ومن يتق الله"  يطلق للسنة ويراجع للسنة وزعم أن رجلا من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقال له عوف بن مالك الأشجعي كان له ابن وأن المشركين أسروه فكان فيهم وكان أبوه يأتي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فيشكو إليه مكان ابنه وحاله التي هو بها وحاجته فكان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يأمره بالصبر ويقول له  "إن الله سيجعل لك فرجا"  فلم يلبث بعد ذلك إلا يسيرا أن انفلت ابنه من أيدي العدو فمر بغنم من أغنام العدو فاستاقها فجاء بها إلى أبيه وجاء معه بغنم قد أصابه من المغنم فنزلت فيه هذه الآية  "ومن يتق الله يجعل له مخرجا ويرزقه من حيث لا يحتسب"  رواه ابن جرير وروى أيضا من طريق سالم بن أبي الجعد مرسلا نحوه وقال الإمام أحمد ثنا وكيع ثنا سفيان عن عبدالله بن عيسى عن عبدالله بن أبي الجعد عن ثوبان قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  "وإن العبد ليحرم الرزق بالذنب يصيبه ولا يرد القدر إلا الدعاء ولا يزيد في العمر إلا البر"  ورواه النسائي وابن ماجه من حديث سفيان وهو الثوري به وقال محمد بن إسحاق جاء مالك الأشجعي إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال له أسرا بني عوف فقال له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  "أرسل إليه أن رسول الله يأمرك أن تكثر من قول لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله"  وكانوا قد شدوه بالقد فسقط القد عنه فخرج فإذا هو بناقة لهم فركبها وأقبل فإذا بسرح القوم الذين كانوا قد شدوه فصاح بهم فاتبع أولها آخرها فلم يفجأ أبويه إلا وهو ينادي بالباب فقال أبوه عوف ورب الكعبة فقالت أمه واسوأتاه وعوف كيف يقدم لما هو فيه من القد فاستبقا الباب والخادم فإذا عوف قد ملأ الفناء إبلا فقص على أبيه أمره وأمر الإبل فقال أبوه قفا حتى آتى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فأسأله عنها فأتى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فأخبره بخبر عوف وخبر الإبل فقال له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  "اصنع بها ما أحببت وما كنت صانعا بمالك"  ونزل  "ومن يتق الله يجعل له مخرجا ويرزقه من حيث لا يحتسب"  رواه ابن أبي حاتم.
وقال ابن أبي حاتم ثنا علي بن الحسين ثنا محمد بن علي بن الحسن بن سفيان ثنا إبراهيم بن الأشعث ثنا الفضيل بن عياض عن هشام بن الحسن عن عمران بن حصين قال: قال رسول الله  "من انقطع إلى الله كفاه الله كل مؤونة ورزقه من حيث لا يحتسب ومن انقطع إلى الدنيا وكله إليها".
وقوله تعالى  "ومن يتوكل على الله فهو حسبه"  قال الإمام أحمد حدثنا يونس ثنا ليث ثنا قيس بن الحجاج عن حنش الصنعاني عن عبدالله بن عباس أنه حدثه أنه ركب خلف رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يوما فقال له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  "يا غلام إني معلمك كلمات احفظ الله يحفظك احفظ الله تجده تجاهك وإذا سألت فاسأل الله وإذا استعنت فاستعن بالله واعلم أن الأمة لو اجتمعوا على أن ينفعوك لم ينفعوك إلا بشيء كتبه الله لك ولو اجتمعوا على أن يضروك لم يضروك إلا بشيء قد كتبه الله عليك رفعت الأقلام وجفت الصحف"  وقد رواه الترمذي من حديث الليث بن سعد وابن لهيعة به وقال حسن صحيح وقال الإمام أحمد حدثنا وكيع حدثنا بشير بن سلمان عن سيار أبي الحكم عن طارق بن شهاب عن عبدالله بن مسعود قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  "من نزل به حاجة فأنزلها بالناس كان قمنا أن لا تسهل حاجته ومن أنزلها بالله تعالى أتاه الله برزق عاجل أو بموت آجل"  ثم رواه عن عبدالرزاق عن سفيان عن بشير عن سيار أبي حمزة ثم قال وهو الصواب وسيار أبو الحكم لم يحدث عن طارق وقوله تعالى  "إن الله بالغ أمره"  أي منفذ قضاياه وأحكامه في خلقه بما يريده ويشاؤه  "قد جعل الله لكل شيء قدرا"  كقوله تعالى "وكل شيء عنده بمقدار".
(4) يقول تعالى مبينا لعدة الآيسة وهي التي قد انقطع عنها المحيض لكبرها أنها ثلاثة أشهر عوضا عن الثلاثة قروء في حق من تحيض كما دلت على ذلك آية البقرة وكذا الصغار اللائي لم يبلغن سن الحيض أن عدتهن كعدة الآيسة ثلاثة أشهر ولهذا قال تعالى  "واللائي لم يحضن"  وقوله تعالى  "إن ارتبتم"  فيه قولان "أحدهما" وهو قول طائفة من السلف كمجاهد والزهري وابن زيد أي إن رأين دما وشككتم في كونه حيضا أو استحاضة وارتبتم فيه "والقول الثاني" أن ارتبتم في حكم عدتهم ولم تعرفوه فهو ثلاث أشهر وهذا مروي عن سعيد بن جبير وهو اختيار ابن جرير وهو أظهر في المعنى واحتج علم بما رواه عن أبي كريب وأبي السائب قالا ثنا ابن إدريس أنا مطرف عن عمرو بن سالم قال: قال أبي بن كعب يا رسول الله إن عددا من عدد النساء لم تذكر في الكتاب: الصغار والكبار وأولات الأحمال قال فأنزل الله عز وجل  "واللائي يئسن من المحيض من نسائكم إن ارتبتم فعدتهن ثلاثة أشهر واللائي لم يحضن وأولات الأحمال أجلهن أن يضعن حملهن".
ورواه ابن أبي حاتم بأبسط من هذا السياق فقال: ثنا أبي ثنا يحيى بن المغيرة أنا جرير عن مطرف عن عمر بن سالم عن أبي بن كعب قال: قلت لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إن ناسا من أهل المدينة لما أنزلت هذه الآية التي في البقرة في عدة النساء قالوا لقد بقي من عدة النساء ولم يذكرن في القرآن: الصغار والكبار اللائي قد انقطع منهن الحيض وذوات الحمل قال فأنزلت التي في النساء القصرى  "واللائي يئسن من المحيض من نسائكم إن ارتبتم فعدتهن ثلاثة أشهر واللائي لم يحضن"  وقوله تعالى  "وأولات الأحمال أجلهن أن يضعن حملهن"  يقول تعالى ومن كانت حاملا فعدتها بوضعه ولو كان بعد الطلاق أو الموت بفواق ناقة في قول جمهور العلماء من السلف والخلف كما هو نص هذه الآية الكريمة وكما وردت به السنة النبوية وقد روي عن علي وابن عباس رضي الله عنهما أنهما ذهبا في المتوفى عنها زوجها أنها تعتد بأبعد الأجلين من الوضع والأشهر عملا بهذه الآية والتي في سورة البقرة وقال البخاري ثنا سعيد بن حفص ثنا شيبان عن يحيى قال أخبرني أبو سلمة قال: جاء رجل إلى ابن عباس وأبو هريرة جالس فقال أفتني في امرأة ولدت بعد زوجها بأربعين ليلة فقال ابن عباس آخر الأجلين قلت أنا  "وأولات الأحمال أجلهن أن يضعن حملهن" قال أبو هريرة أنا مع ابن أخي - يعني أبا سلمة- فأرسل ابن عباس غلامه كريبا إلى أم سلمة يسألها قالت: قتل زوج سبيعة الأسلمية وهي حبلى فوضعت بعد موته بأربعين ليلة فخطبت فأنكحها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وكان أبو السنابل فيمن خطبها هكذا أورد البخاري هذا الحديث ههنا مختصرا وقد رواه هو ومسلم وأصحاب الكتب مطولا من وجوه أخر وقال الإمام أحمد: ثنا حماد بن أسامة أنا هشام عن أبيه عن المسور بن مخرمة أن سبيعة الأسلمية توفي عنها زوجها وهي حامل فلم تمكث إلا ليالي حتى وضعت فلما تعلت من نفاسها خطبت فاستأذنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في النكاح فأذن لها أن تنكح فنكحت ورواه البخاري في صحيحه ومسلم وأبو داود والنسائي وابن ماجه من طرق عنها كما قال مسلم بن الحجاج حدثني أبو الطاهر أنا ابن وهب حدثني يونس بن يزيد عن ابن شهاب حدثني عبيدالله بن عبدالله بن عتبة أن أباه كتب إلى عمر بن عبدالله بن الأرقم الزهري يأمره أن يدخل على سبيعة بنت الحارث الأسلمية فيسألها عن حديثها وعما قال لها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حين استفتته؟ فكتب عمر بن عبدالله يخبره أن سبيعة أخبرته أنها كانت تحت سعد بن خولة وكان ممن شهد بدرا فتوفي عنها في حجة الوداع وهي حامل فلم تنشب أن وضعت حملها بعد وفاته فلما تعلت من نفاسها تجملت للخطاب فدخل عليها أبو السنابل بن بعكك فقال لها مالي أراك متجملة؟ لعلك ترجين النكاح إنك والله ما أنت بناكح حتى تمر عليك أربعة أشهر وعشر.
قالت سبيعة فلما قال لي ذلك جمعت علي ثيابي حين أمسيت فأتيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فسألته عن ذلك فأفتاني بأني قد حللت حين وضعت حملي وأمرني بالتزويج إن بدا لي. هذا لفظ مسلم ورواه البخاري مختصرا ثم قال البخاري بعد روايته الحديث الأول عند هذه الآية: وقال أبو سليمان بن حرب وأبو النعمان ثنا حماد بن زيد عن أيوب عن محمد هو ابن سيرين قال كنت في حلقة فيها عبدالرحمن بن أبي ليلى وكان أصحابه يعظمونه فذكر آخر الأجلين فحدثت بحديث سبيعة بنت الحارث عن عبدالله بن عتبة قال فضمر لي بعض أصحابه وقال محمد ففطنت له فقلت له إني لجريء أن كذب على عبدالله وهو في ناحية الكوفة قال فاستحيا وقال لكن عمه لم يقل ذلك فلقيت أبا عطية مالك بن عامر فسألته فذهب يحدثني بحديث سبيعة فقلت هل سمعت عن عبدالله شيئا؟ فقال كنا عند عبدالله فقال أتجعلون عليها التغليظ ولا تجعلون عليها الرخصة؟ فنزلت سورة النساء القصرى بعد الطولى  "وأولات الأحمال أجلهن أن يضعن حملهن"  ورواه ابن جرير من طريق سفيان بن عيينة وإسماعيل بن علية عن أيوب به مختصرا ورواه النسائي في التفسير عن محمد بن عبدالأعلى عن خالد بن الحارث عن ابن عون عن محمد بن سيرين فذكره وقال ابن جرير: حدثني زكريا بن يحيى بن أبان المصري ثنا سعيد بن أبي مريم ثنا محمد بن جعفر حدثني ابن شبرمة الكوفي عن إبراهيم عن علقمة بن قيس أن عبدالله بن مسعود قال: من شاء لاعنته ما نزلت  "وأولات الأحمال أجلهن أن يضعن حملهن"  إلا بعد آية المتوفى عنها زوجها قال: وإذا وضعت المتوفى عنها زوجها فقد حلت يريد بآية المتوفي عنها  "والذين يتوفون منكم ويذرون أزواجا يتربصن بأنفسهن أربعة أشهر وعشرا"  وقد رواه النسائي من حديث سعيد بن أبي مريم به ثم قال ابن جرير: ثنا أحمد بن منيع ثنا محمد بن عبيد ثنا إسماعيل بن أبي خالد عن الشعبي قال: ذكر عند ابن مسعود آخر الأجلين فقال من شاء قاسمته بالله إن هذه الآية التي في النساء القصرى نزلت بعد الأربعة الأشهر والعشر ثم قال: أجل الحامل أن تضع ما في بطنها.
وقال ابن أبي حاتم ثنا أحمد بن سنان الواسطي ثنا عبدالرحمن بن مهدي عن سفيان عن الأعمش عن أبي الضحى عن مسروق قال بلغ ابن مسعود أن عليا رضي الله عنه يقول آخر الأجلين فقال من شاء لاعنته إن التي في النساء القصرى نزلت بعد البقرة  "وأولات الأحمال أجلهن أن يضعن حملهن"  ورواه أبو داود وابن ماجة من حديث أبي معاوية عن الأعمش.
وقال عبدالله ابن الإمام أحمد حدثني محمد بن أبي بكر المقدمي أنا عبد الوهاب الثقفي حدثنا المثنى عن عمرو بن شعيب عن أبيه عن عبدالله بن عمرو عن أبي بن كعب قال: قلت للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  "وأولات الأحمال أجلهن أن يضعن حملهن"  المطلقة ثلاث أو المتوفى عنها زوجها؟ فقال: هى للمطلقة ثلاث وللمتوفى عنها.
هذا حديث غريب جدا بل منكر لأن في إسناده المثنى بن الصباح وهو متروك الحديث بمرة ولكن رواه ابن أبي حاتم بسند آخر فقال حدثنا محمد بن داود السماني ثنا عمرو بن خالد يعني الحراني ثنا ابن لهيعة عن عمرو بن شعيب عن سعيد بن المسيب عن أبي بن كعب أنه لما نزلت هذه الآية قال لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لا أدري أمشتركة أم مبهمة؟ قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم "أية آية"  قال  "أجلهن أن يضعن حملهن"  المتوفى عنها والمطلقة؟ قال: نعم وكذا رواه ابن جرير عن أبي كريب عن موسى بن داود عن ابن لهيعة به ثم رواه عن أبي كريب أيضا عن مالك بن إسماعيل عن ابن عيينة عن عبدالكريم بن أبي المخارق أنه حدث عن أبي بن كعب قال: سألت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن  "وأولات الأحمال أجلهن أن يضعن حملهن"  قال: أجل كل حامل أن تضع ما في بطنها عبدالكريم هذا ضعيف ولم يدرك أبيا وقوله تعالى "ومن يتق الله يجعل له من أمره يسرا" أي يسهل له أمره وييسره عليه ويجعل له فرجا قريبا ومخرجا عاجلا.
.../...

----------


## العلمي أمل

النجاة من مس الشيطان
قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: إِنَّ الَّذِينَ اتَّقَوْا إِذَا مَسَّهُمْ طَائِفٌ مِّنَ الشَّيْطَانِ تَذَكَّرُوا فَإِذَا هُم مُّبْصِرُونَ (201) :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  (الأعراف: 201)
وفي تفسير ابن كثير رحمه الله:
(201) تقدم تفسير الآية أعلاه من هذه الصفحة 
النجاة من السوء والأحزان
قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وَيُنَجِّي اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ اتَّقَوْا بِمَفَازَتِهِمْ لَا يَمَسُّهُمُ السُّوءُ وَلَا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ (61) :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  (الزمر: 61)
وفي تفسير ابن كثير رحمه الله:
(61) وقوله تبارك وتعالى  "وينجي الله الذين اتقوا بمفازتهم"  أي بما سبق لهم من السعادة والفوز عند الله  "لا يمسهم السوء"  أي يوم القيامة  "ولا هم يحزنون"  أي ولا يحزنهم الفزع الأكبر بل هم آمنون من كل فزع مزحزحون عن كل شر نائلون كل خير.
النجاة من الخوف والحزن
قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: يَا بَنِي آدَمَ إِمَّا يَأْتِيَنَّكُمْ رُسُلٌ مِّنكُمْ يَقُصُّونَ عَلَيْكُمْ آيَاتِي ۙ فَمَنِ اتَّقَىٰ وَأَصْلَحَ فَلَا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلَا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ (35) :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: (الأعراف: 35)
وفي تفسير ابن كثير رحمه الله:
(35) أنذر تعالى بني آدم أنه سيبعث إليهم رسلا يقصون عليهم آياته وبشر وحذر فقال  "فمن اتقى وأصلح"  أي ترك المحرمات وفعل الطاعات  "فلا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون".
تكفير السيئات وغفران الذنوب
 قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِن تَتَّقُوا اللَّهَ يَجْعَل لَّكُمْ فُرْقَانًا وَيُكَفِّرْ عَنكُمْ سَيِّئَاتِكُمْ وَيَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ ۗ وَاللَّهُ ذُو الْفَضْلِ الْعَظِيمِ (29) :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: (الأنفال: 29)
وفي تفسير ابن كثير رحمه الله:
(29) قال ابن عباس والسدي ومجاهد وعكرمة والضحاك وقتادة ومقاتل بن حيان وغير واحد  "فرقانا"  مخرجا زاد مجاهد في الدنيا والآخرة وفي رواية عن ابن عباس  "فرقانا"  نجاة وفي رواية عنه نصرا وقال محمد بن إسحق  "فرقانا"  أي فصلا بين الحق والباطل وهذا التفسير من ابن إسحق أعم مما تقدم وهو يستلزم ذلك كله فإن من اتقى الله بفعل أوامره وترك زواجره وفق لمعرفة الحق من الباطل فكان ذلك سبب نصره ونجاته ومخرجه من أمور الدنيا وسعادته يوم القيامة وتكفير ذنوبه وهو محوها وغفرها سترها عن الناس وسببا لنيل ثواب الله الجزيل كقوله تعالى  "يا أيها الذين آمنوا اتقوا الله وآمنوا برسوله يؤتكم كفلين من رحمته ويجعل لكم نورا تمشون به ويغفر لكم والله غفور رحيم".
الفلاح في الدنيا والآخرة
قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَابْتَغُوا إِلَيْهِ الْوَسِيلَةَ وَجَاهِدُوا فِي سَبِيلِهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ (35) :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  (المائدة: 35)
وفي تفسير ابن كثير رحمه الله:
(35) يقول تعالى آمرا عباده المؤمنين بتقواه وهي إذا قرنت بطاعته كان المراد بها الانكفاف عن المحارم وترك المنهيات وقد قال بعدها" وابتغوا إليه الوسيلة " قال سفيان الثوري: عن طلحة عن عطاء عن ابن عباس أي القربة وكذا قال مجاهد وأبو وائل والحسن وقتادة وعبد الله بن كثير والسدي وابن زيد وغير واحد وقال قتادة أي تقربوا إليه بطاعته والعمل بما يرضيه وقرأ ابن زيد" أولئك الذين يدعون يبتغون إلى ربهم الوسيلة " وهذا الذي قاله هؤلاء الأئمة لا خلاف بين المفسرين فيه وأنشد عليه ابن جرير قول الشاعر: 
إذا غفل الواشون عدنا لوصلنا وعاد التصافي بيننا 
والوسائل والوسيلة هي التي يتوصل بها إلى تحصيل المقصود والوسيلة أيضا علم على أعلى منزلة في الجنة وهي منزلة رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم- وداره في الجنة وهي أقرب أمكنة الجنة إلى العرش وقد ثبت في صحيح البخاري من طريق محمد بن المنكدر عن جابر بن عبد الله قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : "من قال حين يسمع النداء اللهم رب هذه الدعوة التامة والصلاة القائمة آت محمدا الوسيلة والفضيلة وابعثه مقاما محمودا الذي وعدته إلا حلت له الشفاعة يوم القيامة "
 "حديث آخر"  في صحيح مسلم من حديث كعب عن علقمة عن عبد الرحمن بن جبير عن عبد الله سمع النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم- يقول:  "إذا سمعتم المؤذن فقولوا مثل ما يقول ثم صلوا علي فإنه من صلى علي صلاة صلى الله عليه عشرا ثم سلوا لي الوسيلة فإنها منزلة في الجنة لا تنبغي إلا لعبد من عباد الله وأرجو أن أكون أنا هو فمن سأل لي الوسيلة حلت عليه الشفاعة "
 " حديث آخر"  قال الإمام أحمد: حدثنا عبد الرزاق أخبرنا سفيان عن ليث عن كعب عن أبي هريرة أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم- قال:  "إذا صليتم علي فسلوا لي الوسيلة"  قيل: يا رسول الله وما الوسيلة؟ قال:  "أعلى درجة في الجنة لا ينالها إلا رجل واحد وأرجو أن أكون أنا هو"  ورواه الترمذي عن بندار عن أبي عاصم عن سفيان الثوري عن ليث بن أبي سليم عن كعب قال حدثني أبو هريرة به ثم قال: غريب وكعب ليس بمعروف لا نعرف أحدا روى عنه غير ليث بن أبي سليم.
" حديث آخر"  عن أبي هريرة - رضي الله عنه- قال: أبو بكر بن مردويه حدثنا عبد الباقي بن قانع حدثنا محمد بن نصر الترمذي حدثنا عبد الحميد بن صالح حدثنا ابن شهاب عن ليث عن المعلي عن محمد بن كعب عن أبي هريرة رفعه قال:  "صلوا علي صلاتكم وسلوا الله لي الوسيلة فسألوه أو أخبرهم أن الوسيلة درجة في الجنة ليس ينالها إلا رجل واحد وأرجو أن أكون أنا".
" حديث آخر"  قال الحافظ أبو القاسم الطبراني: أخبرنا أحمد بن علي الأبار حدثنا الوليد بن عبد الملك الحراني حدثنا موسى بن أعين عن ابن أبي ذئب عن محمد بن عمرو بن عطاء عن ابن عباس قال: قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم:  "سلوا الله لي الوسيلة لأنه لم يسألها لي عبد في الدنيا إلا كنت له شهيدا أو شفيعا يوم القيامة"  ثم قال الطبراني: لم يروه عن ابن أبي ذئب إلا موسى بن أعين كذا قال وقد رواه ابن مردويه حدثنا محمد بن علي بن دحيم حدثنا أحمد بن حازم حدثنا عبيد الله موسى حدثنا موسى بن عبيدة عن محمد بن عمرو بن عطاء فذكر بإسناده نحوه.
" حديث آخر "روى ابن مردويه بإسناديه عن عمارة بن غزية عن موسى بن وردان أنه سمع أبا سعيد الخدري يقول قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم-: "إن الوسيلة درجة عند الله ليس فوقها درجة فسلوا الله أن يؤتيني الوسيلة على خلقه".
" حديث أخر"  روى ابن مردويه أيضا من طريقين عن عبد الحميد بن بحر حدثنا شريك عن أبي إسحاق عن الحارث عن علي عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم- قال:  "في الجنة درجة تدعى الوسيلة فإذا سألتم الله فسلوا لي الوسيلة قالوا: يا رسول الله من يسكن معك قال: علي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين " هذا حديث غريب منكر من هذا الوجه وقال: ابن أبي حاتم حدثنا علي بن الحسين حدثنا الحسن الدشتكي حدثنا أبو زهير حدثنا سعيد بن طريف عن علي بن الحسين الأزدي مولى سالم بن ثوبان قال: سمعت علي بن أبي طالب ينادي على منبر الكوفة: يا أيها الناس إن في الجنة لؤلؤتين إحداهما بيضاء والأخرى صفراء أما الصفراء فإنها إلى بطنان العرش والمقام المحمود من اللؤلؤة البيضاء سبعون ألف غرفة كل بيت منها ثلاثة أميال وغرفها وأبوابها وأسرتها وسكانها من عرق واحد واسمها الوسيلة لمحمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم- وأهل بيته والصفراء فيها مثل ذلك هي لإبراهيم - عليه السلام- وأهل بيته.
وهذا أثر غريب أيضا وقوله" وجاهدوا في سبيله لعلكم تفلحون "  لما أمرهم بترك المحارم وفعل الطاعات أمرهم بقتال الأعداء من الكفار والمشركين الخارجين عن الطريق المستقيم والتاركين للدين القويم ورغبهم في ذلك بالذي أعده للمجاهدين في سبيله يوم القيامة: من الفلاح والسعادة العظيمة الخالدة المستمرة التي لا تبيد ولا تحول ولا تزول في الغرف العالية الرفيعة الآمنة الحسنة مناظرها الطيبة مساكنها التي من سكنها ينعم لا يبأس ويحيا لا يموت لا تبلى ثيابه ولا يفنى شبابه.

----------


## العلمي أمل

دخول جنات النعيم ونوال رضوان الله
قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: زُيِّنَ لِلنَّاسِ حُبُّ الشَّهَوَاتِ مِنَ النِّسَاءِ وَالْبَنِينَ وَالْقَنَاطِيرِ الْمُقَنطَرَةِ مِنَ الذَّهَبِ وَالْفِضَّةِ وَالْخَيْلِ الْمُسَوَّمَةِ وَالْأَنْعَامِ وَالْحَرْثِ ۗ ذَٰلِكَ مَتَاعُ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا ۖ وَاللَّهُ عِندَهُ حُسْنُ الْمَآبِ (14) ۞ قُلْ أَؤُنَبِّئُكُم بِخَيْرٍ مِّن ذَٰلِكُمْ ۚ لِلَّذِينَ اتَّقَوْا عِندَ رَبِّهِمْ جَنَّاتٌ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا وَأَزْوَاجٌ مُّطَهَّرَةٌ وَرِضْوَانٌ مِّنَ اللَّهِ ۗ وَاللَّهُ بَصِيرٌ بِالْعِبَادِ (15) :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  (آل عمران: 14-15)
وفي تفسير ابن كثير رحمه الله:
(14) يخبر تعالى عما زين للناس في هذه الحياة الدنيا من أنواع الملاذ من النساء والبنين فبدأ بالنساء لأن الفتنة بهن أشد كما ثبت في الصحيح أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قال  "ما تركت بعدي فتنة أضر على الرجال من النساء"  فأما إذا كان القصد بهن الإعفاف وكثرة الأولاد فهذا مطلوب مرغوب فيه مندوب إليه كما وردت الأحاديث بالترغيب في التزويج والاستكثار منه وإن خير هذه الأمة من كان أكثرها نساء وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم  "الدنيا متاع وخير متاعها المرأة الصالحة إن نظر إليها سرته وإن أمرها أطاعته وإن غاب عنها حفظته في نفسها وماله"  وقوله في الحديث الآخر  "حبب إليّ النساء والطيب وجعلت قرة عيني في الصلاة"  وقالت عائشة رضي الله عنها: لم يكن شيء أحب إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من النساء إلا الخيل وفي رواية: من الخيل إلا النساء.
وحب البنين تارة يكون للتفاخر والزينة فهو داخل في هذا وتارة يكون لتكثير النسل وتكثير أمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ممن يعبد الله وحده لا شريك له فهذا محمود ممدوح كما ثبت في الحديث  "تزوجوا الودود الولود فإني مكاثر بكم الأمم يوم القيامة"  وحب المال كذلك تارة يكون للفخر والخيلاء والتكبر على الضعفاء والتجبر على الفقراء فهذا مذموم وتارة يكون للنفقة في القربات وصلة الأرحام والقرابات ووجوه البر والطاعات فهذا ممدوح محمود شرعا.
وقد اختلف المفسرون في مقدار القنطار على أقوال وحاصلها أنه المال الجزيل كما قاله الضحاك وغيره وقيل: ألف دينار وقيل ألف ومائتا دينار وقيل اثنا عشر ألفا وقيل أربعون ألفا وقيل ستون ألفا وقيل سبعون ألفا وقيل ثمانون ألفا وقيل غير ذلك: وقد قال الإمام أحمد: حدثنا عبدالصمد حدثنا حماد عن عاصم عن أبي صالح عن أبي هريرة قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  "القنطار اثنا عشر ألف أوقية كل أوقية خير مما بين السماء والأرض"  وقد رواه ابن ماجه عن أبي بكر بن أبي شيبة عن عبد الصمد بن عبدالوارث عن حماد بن سلمة به وقد رواه ابن جرير عن بندار عن ابن مهدي عن حماد بن سلمة عن عاصم بن بهدلة عن أبي صالح عن أبي هريرة موقوفا كرواية وكيع في تفسيره حيث قال: حدثنا حماد بن سلمة عن عاصم بن بهدلة عن ذكوان أبي صالح عن أبي هريرة قال  "القنطار اثنا عشر ألف أوقية الأوقية خير مما بين السماء والأرض"  هذا أصح وهكذا رواه ابن جرير عن معاذ بن جبل وابن عمر وحكاه ابن أبي حاتم عن أبي هريرة وأبي الدرداء أنهم قالوا: القنطار ألف ومائتا أوقية.
ثم قال ابن جرير رحمه الله: حدثنا زكريا بن يحيى الضرير حدثنا شبابة حدثنا مخلد بن عبدالواحد عن علي بن زيد عن عطاء بن أبي ميمونة عن زر بن حبيش عن أبي بن كعب قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  "القنطار ألف أوقية ومائتا أوقية"  وهذا حديث منكر أيضا والأقرب أن يكون موقوفا على أبي بن كعب كغيره من الصحابة.
وقد روى ابن مردويه من طريق موسى بن عبيدة الربذي عن محمد بن إبراهيم عن موسى عن أم الدرداء عن أبي الدرداء قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  "من قرأ مائة آية لم يكتب من الغافلين ومن قرأ مائة آية إلى ألف أصبح له قنطار من الأجر عند الله القنطار منه مثل الجبل العظيم" ورواه وكيع عن موسى بن عبيدة بمعناه.
وقال الحاكم في مستدركه: حدثنا أبو العباس محمد بن يعقوب حدثنا أحمد بن عيسى بن زيد اللخمي حدثنا محمد بن عمرو بن أبي سلمة حدثنا زهير بن محمد حدثنا حميد الطويل ورجل آخر عن أنس بن مالك قال: سئل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن قول الله تعالى  "والقناطير المقنطرة"؟ قال : "القنطار ألفا أوقية"  صحيح على شرط الشيخين ولم يخرجاه هكذا رواه الحاكم وقد رواه ابن أبي حاتم بلفظ آخر فقال أنبأنا أحمد بن عبدالرحمن الرقي أنبأنا عمرو بن أبي سلمة أنبأنا زهير يعني ابن محمد أنبأنا حميد الطويل ورجل آخر قد سماه يعني يزيد الرقاشي عن أنس عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم في قوله  "قنطار " يعني ألف دينار"  وهكذا رواه الطبراني عن عبدالله بن محمد بن أبي مريم عن عمرو بن أبي سلمة فذكر بإسناده مثله سواء.
وروى ابن جرير عن الحسن البصري عنه مرسلا أو موقوفا عليه: القنطار ألف ومائتا دينار وهو رواية العوفي عن ابن عباس.
وقال الضحاك: من العرب من يقول القنطار ألف ومائتا دينار ومنهم من يقول: اثنا عشر ألفا.
وقال ابن أبي حاتم: حدثنا أبي حدثنا عارم عن حماد عن سعيد الحرسي عن أبي نضرة عن أبي سعيد الخدري قال: القنطار ملء مسك الثور ذهبا قال أبو محمد: ورواه محمد بن موسى الحرسي عن حماد بن زيد مرفوعا والموقوف أصح.
" وحب الخيل على ثلاثة أقسام"  تارة يكون ربطها أصحابها معدة لسبيل الله متى احتاجوا إليها غزوا عليها فهؤلاء يثابون وتارة تربط فخرا ونِوَاءً لأهل الإسلام فهذه على صاحبها وزر وتارة للتعفف واقتناء نسلها ولم ينس حق الله في رقابها فهذه لصاحبها ستر كما سيأتي الحديث بذلك إن شاء الله تعالى عند قوله تعالى  "وأعدوا لهم ما استطعتم من قوة ومن رباط الخيل"  الآية: وأما المسومة فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: المسومة الراعية والمطهمة الحسان وكذا روي عن مجاهد وعكرمة وسعيد بن جبير وعبدالرحمن بن عبدالله بن أبزى والسدي والربيع بن أنس وأبي سنان وغيرهم.
وقال مكحول: المسومة الغرة والتحجيل وقيل غير ذلك.
وقد قال الإمام أحمد: حدثنا يحيى بن سعيد عن عبدالحميد بن جعفر عن يزيد بن أبي حبيب عن سويد بن قيس عن معاوية بن خديج عن أبي ذر رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  "ليس من فرس عربي إلا يؤذن له مع كل فجر يدعو بدعوتين يقول: اللهم إنك خولتني من خولتني من بني آدم فاجعلني من أحب ماله وأهله إليه أو أحب أهله وماله إليه"  وقـوله تعالى  "والأنعام"  يعني الإبل والبقر والغنم  "والحرث"  يعني الأرض المتخذة للغراس والزراعة.
وقال الإمام أحمد حدثنا روح بن عبادة حدثنا أبو نعامة العدوي عن مسلم بن بديل عن إياس بن زهير عن سويد بن هبيرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم قال  "خير مال امرئ له مهرة مأمورة أو سكة مأبورة"  المأمورة الكثيرة النسل والسكة النخل المصطف والمأبورة الملقحة.
ثم قال تعالى  "ذلك متاع الحياة الدنيا"  أي إنما هذا زهرة الحياة الدنيا وزينتها الفانية الزائلة  "والله عنده حسن المآب"  أي حسن المرجع والثواب.
وقد قال ابن جرير: حدثنا ابن حميد حدثنا جرير عن عطاء عن أبي بكر بن حفص بن عمر بن سعد قال: قال عمر بن الخطاب لما نزلت  "زين للناس حب الشهوات"  قلت: الآن يا رب حين زينتها لنا فنزلت  "قل أؤنبئكم بخير من ذلكم للذين اتقوا"  الآية.
(15) ولهذا قال تعالى  "قل أؤنبئكم بخير من ذلكم"  أي قل يا محمد للناس أؤخبركم بخير مما زين للناس في هذه الحياة الدنيا من زهرتها ونعيمها الذي هو زائل لا محالة ثم أخبر عن ذلك فقال  "للذين اتقوا عند ربهم جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار"  أي تنخرق بين جوانبها وأرجائها الأنهار من أنواع الأشربة من العسل واللبن والخمر والماء وغير ذلك مما لا عين رأت ولا أذن سمعت ولا خطر على قلب بشر  "خالدين فيها"  أي ماكثين فيها أبد الآباد لا يبغون عنها حولا  "وأزواج مطهرة"  أي من الدنس والخبث والأذى والحيض والنفاس وغير ذلك مما يعتري نساء الدنيا  "ورضوان من الله" أي يحل عليهم رضوانه فلا يسخط عليهم بعده أبدا ولهذا قال تعالى في الآية الأخرى التي في براءة  "ورضوان من الله أكبر"  أي أعظم مما أعطاهم من النعيم المقيم ثم قال تعالى  "والله بصير بالعباد"  أي يعطي كلا بحسب ما يستحقه من العطاء.

انظر كذلك الآيات
في آل عمران: 133-136 ، 198
قال تعالى:  (وَسَارِعُوا إِلَىٰ مَغْفِرَةٍ مِّن رَّبِّكُمْ وَجَنَّةٍ عَرْضُهَا السَّمَاوَاتُ وَالْأَرْضُ أُعِدَّتْ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ (133) الَّذِينَ يُنفِقُونَ فِي السَّرَّاءِ وَالضَّرَّاءِ وَالْكَاظِمِينَ الْغَيْظَ وَالْعَافِينَ عَنِ النَّاسِ ۗ وَاللَّهُ يُحِبُّ الْمُحْسِنِينَ (134) وَالَّذِينَ إِذَا فَعَلُوا فَاحِشَةً أَوْ ظَلَمُوا أَنفُسَهُمْ ذَكَرُوا اللَّهَ فَاسْتَغْفَرُوا لِذُنُوبِهِمْ وَمَن يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ وَلَمْ يُصِرُّوا عَلَىٰ مَا فَعَلُوا وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ (135) أُولَٰئِكَ جَزَاؤُهُم مَّغْفِرَةٌ مِّن رَّبِّهِمْ وَجَنَّاتٌ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا ۚ وَنِعْمَ أَجْرُ الْعَامِلِينَ (136) ) (آل عمران: 133-136)
قال تعالى: (لَا يَغُرَّنَّكَ تَقَلُّبُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا فِي الْبِلَادِ (196) مَتَاعٌ قَلِيلٌ ثُمَّ مَأْوَاهُمْ جَهَنَّمُ ۚ وَبِئْسَ الْمِهَادُ (197) لَٰكِنِ الَّذِينَ اتَّقَوْا رَبَّهُمْ لَهُمْ جَنَّاتٌ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا نُزُلًا مِّنْ عِندِ اللَّهِ ۗ وَمَا عِندَ اللَّهِ خَيْرٌ لِّلْأَبْرَارِ (198)) 
الحجر: 45-48
قال تعالى: (إِنَّ الْمُتَّقِينَ فِي جَنَّاتٍ وَعُيُونٍ (45) ادْخُلُوهَا بِسَلَامٍ آمِنِينَ (46) وَنَزَعْنَا مَا فِي صُدُورِهِم مِّنْ غِلٍّ إِخْوَانًا عَلَىٰ سُرُرٍ مُّتَقَابِلِينَ (47) لَا يَمَسُّهُمْ فِيهَا نَصَبٌ وَمَا هُم مِّنْهَا بِمُخْرَجِينَ (48))
النحل: 30-35
قال تعالى: (۞ وَقِيلَ لِلَّذِينَ اتَّقَوْا مَاذَا أَنزَلَ رَبُّكُمْ ۚ قَالُوا خَيْرًا ۗ لِّلَّذِينَ أَحْسَنُوا فِي هَٰذِهِ الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةٌ ۚ وَلَدَارُ الْآخِرَةِ خَيْرٌ ۚ وَلَنِعْمَ دَارُ الْمُتَّقِينَ (30) جَنَّاتُ عَدْنٍ يَدْخُلُونَهَا تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ ۖ لَهُمْ فِيهَا مَا يَشَاءُونَ ۚ كَذَٰلِكَ يَجْزِي اللَّهُ الْمُتَّقِينَ (31) الَّذِينَ تَتَوَفَّاهُمُ الْمَلَائِكَةُ طَيِّبِينَ ۙ يَقُولُونَ سَلَامٌ عَلَيْكُمُ ادْخُلُوا الْجَنَّةَ بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ (32) )
مريم: 63
قال تعالى: (تِلْكَ الْجَنَّةُ الَّتِي نُورِثُ مِنْ عِبَادِنَا مَن كَانَ تَقِيًّا (63))
ص: 49-54
قال تعالى: (هَٰذَا ذِكْرٌ ۚ وَإِنَّ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ لَحُسْنَ مَآبٍ (49) جَنَّاتِ عَدْنٍ مُّفَتَّحَةً لَّهُمُ الْأَبْوَابُ (50) مُتَّكِئِينَ فِيهَا يَدْعُونَ فِيهَا بِفَاكِهَةٍ كَثِيرَةٍ وَشَرَابٍ (51) ۞ وَعِندَهُمْ قَاصِرَاتُ الطَّرْفِ أَتْرَابٌ (52) هَٰذَا مَا تُوعَدُونَ لِيَوْمِ الْحِسَابِ (53) إِنَّ هَٰذَا لَرِزْقُنَا مَا لَهُ مِن نَّفَادٍ (54))
الزمر: 20، 73-74
قال تعالى: (لَٰكِنِ الَّذِينَ اتَّقَوْا رَبَّهُمْ لَهُمْ غُرَفٌ مِّن فَوْقِهَا غُرَفٌ مَّبْنِيَّةٌ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ ۖ وَعْدَ اللَّهِ ۖ لَا يُخْلِفُ اللَّهُ الْمِيعَادَ (20))
قال تعالى: (وَسِيقَ الَّذِينَ اتَّقَوْا رَبَّهُمْ إِلَى الْجَنَّةِ زُمَرًا ۖ حَتَّىٰ إِذَا جَاءُوهَا وَفُتِحَتْ أَبْوَابُهَا وَقَالَ لَهُمْ خَزَنَتُهَا سَلَامٌ عَلَيْكُمْ طِبْتُمْ فَادْخُلُوهَا خَالِدِينَ (73) وَقَالُوا الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي صَدَقَنَا وَعْدَهُ وَأَوْرَثَنَا الْأَرْضَ نَتَبَوَّأُ مِنَ الْجَنَّةِ حَيْثُ نَشَاءُ ۖ فَنِعْمَ أَجْرُ الْعَامِلِينَ (74))
الزخرف: 67-73
قال تعالى: (الْأَخِلَّاءُ يَوْمَئِذٍ بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ عَدُوٌّ إِلَّا الْمُتَّقِينَ (67) يَا عِبَادِ لَا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْكُمُ الْيَوْمَ وَلَا أَنتُمْ تَحْزَنُونَ (68) الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا بِآيَاتِنَا وَكَانُوا مُسْلِمِينَ (69) ادْخُلُوا الْجَنَّةَ أَنتُمْ وَأَزْوَاجُكُمْ تُحْبَرُونَ (70) يُطَافُ عَلَيْهِم بِصِحَافٍ مِّن ذَهَبٍ وَأَكْوَابٍ ۖ وَفِيهَا مَا تَشْتَهِيهِ الْأَنفُسُ وَتَلَذُّ الْأَعْيُنُ ۖ وَأَنتُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ (71) وَتِلْكَ الْجَنَّةُ الَّتِي أُورِثْتُمُوهَا بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ (72) لَكُمْ فِيهَا فَاكِهَةٌ كَثِيرَةٌ مِّنْهَا تَأْكُلُونَ (73))
الدخان: 51-57
قال تعالى: (إِنَّ الْمُتَّقِينَ فِي مَقَامٍ أَمِينٍ (51) فِي جَنَّاتٍ وَعُيُونٍ (52) يَلْبَسُونَ مِن سُندُسٍ وَإِسْتَبْرَقٍ مُّتَقَابِلِينَ (53) كَذَٰلِكَ وَزَوَّجْنَاهُم بِحُورٍ عِينٍ (54) يَدْعُونَ فِيهَا بِكُلِّ فَاكِهَةٍ آمِنِينَ (55) لَا يَذُوقُونَ فِيهَا الْمَوْتَ إِلَّا الْمَوْتَةَ الْأُولَىٰ ۖ وَوَقَاهُمْ عَذَابَ الْجَحِيمِ (56) فَضْلًا مِّن رَّبِّكَ ۚ ذَٰلِكَ هُوَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ (57))
محمد: 15
قال تعالى: (مَّثَلُ الْجَنَّةِ الَّتِي وُعِدَ الْمُتَّقُونَ ۖ فِيهَا أَنْهَارٌ مِّن مَّاءٍ غَيْرِ آسِنٍ وَأَنْهَارٌ مِّن لَّبَنٍ لَّمْ يَتَغَيَّرْ طَعْمُهُ وَأَنْهَارٌ مِّنْ خَمْرٍ لَّذَّةٍ لِّلشَّارِبِينَ وَأَنْهَارٌ مِّنْ عَسَلٍ مُّصَفًّى ۖ وَلَهُمْ فِيهَا مِن كُلِّ الثَّمَرَاتِ وَمَغْفِرَةٌ مِّن رَّبِّهِمْ ۖ كَمَنْ هُوَ خَالِدٌ فِي النَّارِ وَسُقُوا مَاءً حَمِيمًا فَقَطَّعَ أَمْعَاءَهُمْ (15))
ق: 31-35
قال تعالى: (وَأُزْلِفَتِ الْجَنَّةُ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ غَيْرَ بَعِيدٍ (31) هَٰذَا مَا تُوعَدُونَ لِكُلِّ أَوَّابٍ حَفِيظٍ (32) مَّنْ خَشِيَ الرَّحْمَٰنَ بِالْغَيْبِ وَجَاءَ بِقَلْبٍ مُّنِيبٍ (33) ادْخُلُوهَا بِسَلَامٍ ۖ ذَٰلِكَ يَوْمُ الْخُلُودِ (34) لَهُم مَّا يَشَاءُونَ فِيهَا وَلَدَيْنَا مَزِيدٌ (35))
الذاريات: 15-19
قال تعالى: (إِنَّ الْمُتَّقِينَ فِي جَنَّاتٍ وَعُيُونٍ (15) آخِذِينَ مَا آتَاهُمْ رَبُّهُمْ ۚ إِنَّهُمْ كَانُوا قَبْلَ ذَٰلِكَ مُحْسِنِينَ (16) كَانُوا قَلِيلًا مِّنَ اللَّيْلِ مَا يَهْجَعُونَ (17) وَبِالْأَسْحَار  ِ هُمْ يَسْتَغْفِرُونَ (18) وَفِي أَمْوَالِهِمْ حَقٌّ لِّلسَّائِلِ وَالْمَحْرُومِ (19) )
الطور: 17-20
قال تعالى: (إِنَّ الْمُتَّقِينَ فِي جَنَّاتٍ وَنَعِيمٍ (17) فَاكِهِينَ بِمَا آتَاهُمْ رَبُّهُمْ وَوَقَاهُمْ رَبُّهُمْ عَذَابَ الْجَحِيمِ (18) كُلُوا وَاشْرَبُوا هَنِيئًا بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ (19) مُتَّكِئِينَ عَلَىٰ سُرُرٍ مَّصْفُوفَةٍ ۖ وَزَوَّجْنَاهُم بِحُورٍ عِينٍ (20))
القمر: 54-55
قال تعالى: (إِنَّ الْمُتَّقِينَ فِي جَنَّاتٍ وَنَهَرٍ (54) فِي مَقْعَدِ صِدْقٍ عِندَ مَلِيكٍ مُّقْتَدِرٍ (55))
القلم: 34
قال تعالى: (إِنَّ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ عِندَ رَبِّهِمْ جَنَّاتِ النَّعِيمِ (34))
المرسلات: 41-44
قال تعالى: (إِنَّ الْمُتَّقِينَ فِي ظِلَالٍ وَعُيُونٍ (41) وَفَوَاكِهَ مِمَّا يَشْتَهُونَ (42) كُلُوا وَاشْرَبُوا هَنِيئًا بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ (43) إِنَّا كَذَٰلِكَ نَجْزِي الْمُحْسِنِينَ (44))
النبأ: 31-36
قال تعالى: (إِنَّ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ مَفَازًا (31) حَدَائِقَ وَأَعْنَابًا (32) وَكَوَاعِبَ أَتْرَابًا (33) وَكَأْسًا دِهَاقًا (34) لَّا يَسْمَعُونَ فِيهَا لَغْوًا وَلَا كِذَّابًا (35) جَزَاءً مِّن رَّبِّكَ عَطَاءً حِسَابًا (36))

----------


## العلمي أمل

خلاصة لأخلاق وصفات وعمل المتقين
أسس عقيدة المتقين
الإيقان بالآخرة
الإيمان بالغيب
الإيمان بالكتاب
الإيمان بالله
الإيمان بالملائكة
الإيمان بالنبيئين
الإيمان باليوم الآخر
الإيمان بما أنزل على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
الإيمان بما أنزل من قبل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
من أعمال المتقين
الإحسان
الاستغفار بالأسحار
الإشفاق من الساعة
إقامة الصلاة
الإنفاق في السراء والضراء
الإنفاق من رزق الله
إيتاء الزكاة
إيتاء المال ذوي القربى واليتامى والمساكين وابن السبيل والسائلين وفي الرقاب
الإيتاء من المال حقا للسائل والمحروم
البر
التذكر فالتبصر عندما يمسه طائف من الجن
خشية الله بالغيب
ذكر الله والاستغفار للذنوب
الصبر في البأساء والضراء وحين البأس
عدم الإصرار على الذنب
العفو عن الناس
كظم الغيظ
الهجوع القليل من الليل
الوفاء بالعهد

----------


## المبلغ

جزاك الله خيرا
مجهود طيب

----------


## حمد

> عن عبدالرحمن بن أبي عمرة عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه


عبد الرحمن بن أبي عمرة رحمه الله : في النفس من توثيقه شيء.
لم يوثقه أحد ممن يعتمد على توثيقه .
ورواياته التي في الصحيحين أكثرها في باب الرقائق والفضائل دون الأحكام.

----------

